# New Petfinder Thread



## nekomi

Man, I miss that old thread where everyone was posting pics of their Petfinder "crushes". SO here we go again, I'll start off - 

This guy is AWESOME - they have him listed as Husky x Cattle Dog -








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15132375

VERY very pretty girl, love the striking markings -








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15031610

Another dog named Willow! She looks sweet, she's from racing husky lines -








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15111657

GORGEOUS wolfy-looking boy... listed specifically as NOT wolfdog, but GSD/Husky/Mal. The rescuer is experienced with wolves and wolfdogs, but... I have to admit that based on pics, I'd disagree with her assessment of this dog. I guess she is making the assessment based on behavior and I have only pics to go by, so that's probably why.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15112050

So let's see everyone else's Petfinder crushes! C'mon, you know you have them...


----------



## Puppy_love_122

I don't know why, but there is something about this girl that really pulls at my heart strings. 








"I am a very sweet and shy girl who was brought here by my owners because I like to run the property and the neighbors threatened to shoot me if I get on their property."
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15030353


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Ok...Timeber is very cool, I love his merle coat. Willow is also a beauty!

For me -

Benny has seriously been at this recue for years - I just feel so bad for him. We've met a few times at diffrent adoption/dog events and he is such a sweetheart. I keep hoping his home will come along soon.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=4658989

Tug - such a handsome boy! I've met him a few times as well








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14535938

Zander. They have him listed as a Rat/Cattle Dog mix but I'm not sure. He just looks like a big Rattie lol.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13318488

Roddie - he has the CUTEST little face








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14979311


----------



## nekomi

Puppy_love, that IS heart-wrenching  That poor thing... what a sweetie...


----------



## luvntzus

If I could get another dog I would be very interested in the three below!









Shank
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15013240










Zoe
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15012413











"215"
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15075934


----------



## nekomi

OK, I have to add one more... you guys HAVE to read the story on this girl, she came all the way from Iraq!

She is mostly Saluki. If for some reason I couldn't have Northerns, I'd go for a Saluki... they are my 2nd favorite breed. I'm very partial to the original desert-bred Salukis too.









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15023717


----------



## Laurelin

Mostly Tina. She's been there since before I got Mia and I even thought about getting her though I really didn't need such a shy dog.










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14391223

Mikos- how could you not?









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15030031

But I really really want this guy from BCRT:

http://www.bcrescuetexas.org/pics/Trey09.09.jpg

Yes I want a bc.


----------



## nekomi

I LOVE Mikos! LOL!!!!


----------



## Shaina

Laurelin said:


>


She's a bit Webster-ish in type! Color scheme is the same as well but with different markings/percentages...

Another of her from the petfinder page...


----------



## Wynpyp

nekomi said:


> OK, I have to add one more... you guys HAVE to read the story on this girl, she came all the way from Iraq!
> 
> She is mostly Saluki. If for some reason I couldn't have Northerns, I'd go for a Saluki... they are my 2nd favorite breed. I'm very partial to the original desert-bred Salukis too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15023717


OMG she is adorable! If I could, I would take her home (seriously)!!


----------



## yom

Awww all these dogs are so good looking! I had to stop going on petfinder b/cit made me so sad but seeing this thread makes me want to on again

Actually thats how we got chesdin - i was poking around and saw him and couldnt resist 

Ok i went on petfind and in one second i found a crush. His name is Kodiak










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14941457


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

If I didn't want a male dog this would probably be the girl! She's absolutely gorgeous!









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15091149

I'd love this boy too! He only has 3 legs though. Had one amputated.









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10688877


----------



## Shalonda

Why is him having only three legs a problem?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Shalonda said:


> Why is him having only three legs a problem?


Because I wanted an Aussie to do agility with. But I honestly considered getting him. I really don't mind the 3 legged thing, I can always find another dog for agility. I even talked it over with my mom but she definitely does not want another dog in her house. Plus I'm not sure how to get him across the border into Canada.


----------



## Karinia

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/TX731/TX731.14884701-2-pn.jpg
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14884701


----------



## Shalonda

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Because I wanted an Aussie to do agility with. But I honestly considered getting him. I really don't mind the 3 legged thing, I can always find another dog for agility. I even talked it over with my mom but she definitely does not want another dog in her house. Plus I'm not sure how to get him across the border into Canada.


Oh. Do yall have to quarantine in Canada?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I'm not sure but I don't think so provided the dog has had all its shots including rabies.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl

Dexter









I could never handle a husky but Jimmy's so handsome









Zingger









Candy


----------



## nekomi

Yom, I am LOVING Kodiak! Wow!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Dakota Spirit, I'm seeing BC x rat terrier in your mystery boy. Bet he's tons of fun!

Here's a current petfinder crush of mine: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15102632
It's not every day that you see a shorthaired red BC! Yeah, I'm a sucker for the reds.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Dakota Spirit, I'm seeing BC x rat terrier in your mystery boy. Bet he's tons of fun!


Could be - that would certianly make for an interesting mix. A lot of fun and a lot of energy lol. 

This girl isn't anywhere near me but I absolutely LOVE her -








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14907153

Also, I took a look at the Mals in my area (always dangerous - they're one of those 'hard to resist' breeds for me) and found these new crushes -

Mia








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14887654

Shelby








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13502970

There are just way too many awesome dogs on PF. I wish I had room to take a bunch of them in.


----------



## Nargle

I've kind of had my eye on this girl for a while. If she's still available whenever my boyfriend and I are ready to get a second dog, we may apply for her 









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13011462


----------



## Thracian

This guy's story breaks my heart. I wish I lived closer and could foster him.










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15110924


----------



## PappyMom

This is KJ, a pit bull terrier, and one of my nearby shelter crushes:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12471668

Icey, a purebred Shar-Pei, owner-surrender:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15103830

Theo, a Pap who I've had my eyes on for a while..:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14690739

Trinity, an absolutely GORGEOUS Aus Shep/ Germ Shep mix:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14907153

LOL, Dakota Spirit, we have good taste, huh? Totally just realized your girl was the same as mine! She's up the road a bit from me! Want me to transport? LOL


----------



## Dakota Spirit

PappyMom said:


> LOL, Dakota Spirit, we have good taste, huh? Totally just realized your girl was the same as mine! She's up the road a bit from me! Want me to transport? LOL


Lol yes, if you'd just mail her up to me that would be great . Heck your other picks look great too!


----------



## Nargle

Pappymom, please mail me Theo, lol!


----------



## PappyMom

If only we could just mail dogs..LOL!

Theo is sooo cute, Nargle..he'd be the perfect companion for Basil..
And Trinity is the most beautiful dog.. Road trips? lol!

He's not on Petfinder, but I am virtually fostering him on Save-A-Dog on Facebook..lol..

His name is Kenny, he's a Shiba Inu/Shepherd mix:


















http://apps.facebook.com/save-a-dog/animals/1133842


----------



## PappyMom

Julia, a pure pekingese:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14897673

Vincent, a corgi/bull terrier mix:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14859610

Rowdy, a pittie mix:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14891102

#287, a shepherd mix, who..unfortunately is at a high kill shelter..the dogs have 10 days to be adopted:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15141206


----------



## RBark

I adore this boy. 


















This girl is pretty too.









Big fan of this boy too


----------



## foxthegoldfish

uh oh.... a pappillon just came up on our local pet finder thing, there are no pictures but I could almost just go pick him up today if I could have a dog


----------



## lauren17

I have a ton of petfinder crushes right now lol. I can't seem to stay away!

Tony- a papillon mix, If I didnt have to wait another 6 months before getting a dog I'd be bringing him home










Lewie- papillon










Carley- look at those gorgeous eyes!










Dakota- blind and deaf aussie mix.


----------



## lauren17

A couple more I've been looking at 

Casper- I love this guy. 10 month old aussie, so cute!










Buddy Hanks- ACD


----------



## Marsh Muppet

Who couldn't love this face?









There's something about the "crazy eyes" I find hard to resist.









This guy's bio says he's 4yo and superbly trained and well mannered.


----------



## Ayanla

Maggie










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14327372

Margo (the weirdest mix I've ever seen) I love her post even more because her foster mom clearly adores her.










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10636713


----------



## Willowy

I do not want a Schnauzer, and she's already pending, but she's so cute! I didn't even know that Schnauzers come in parti-color.


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14955470


----------



## KelliCZ

If I could I'd take these guys in a split second 

Bell 



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14958209


or Fifty 



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14857391?rvp=1

These pups aren't on petfinder yet but I really really want this one they are also with Illinois Doberman Rescue plus 










or her


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I'm dying to go get these two. They need a good bath and brush! The first one, to me, looks like a little Cockatoo


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Pappy ladies, there are two at Jack and Jonas' shelter!

Butterscotch:









Honey:


----------



## Nargle

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm dying to go get these two. They need a good bath and brush! The first one, to me, looks like a little Cockatoo



Aww, it's a dust bunny/hairball mix!!  Jokes aside those dogs are unbelievably cute!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

KelliCZ said:


> or Fifty
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14857391?rvp=1


Wow, interesting story on this boy. I wonder how he ended up getting shot and why it cost him both legs. Maybe he got hit multiple times? It's sad that after doing all that to help him survive his owners ended up having to rehome him anyway. Hopefully he finds a new home soon.

ThoseWords - that first dog is hilarious. I love him 

I really need to stop looking lol. Here's another I'd love to take home... 

Prancer - he's got such a happy face!








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15140186


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Those first two dogs I posted are MIGHTY tempting. I LOVE scruffy, funny looking mutts. The minute I clicked them my eyes must have bugged out my head because my boyfriend immediately said "No." 

We want a big dog next, so Layla the Neo and Attie the Rott are very hard to resist:


----------



## Nargle

Layla is gorgeous, and I don't think I've ever seen a dog with a rounder face than Attie XD


----------



## upendi'smommy

If I could I would get this girl, she's at a nearby shelter.








I love, love, love those ears.

Or this girl...









Or this boy, he's been there a long time.









Or this little old man.


----------



## upendi'smommy

I'd also love this girl...









If I got her, I'd of course have to get the friend she was found with...









Or this poor baby that someone dumped.









ETA: And these are all just from local shelters.


----------



## Sonn84

Gwen http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7073107









Preacher http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14980317









Lucas http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14858987









Chief http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15074761


----------



## Sonn84

Ranger http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14978780









and

Patches http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14981367


----------



## bigblackdogs

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14669149

I was browsing and I saw her. how absolutely adorable is she?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I want this boy as well! 125 lbs at 11 months old.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12562183

This one too!








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14884029


----------



## Willowy

Hmm, OK, I didn't post the dogs I WANT to adopt (from local shelters)....









http://www.heartlandhumanesociety.net/availabledogs.html (you have to scroll down a bit)


http://www.sfhumanesociety.com/custAvailablePets.asp?page=viewPet&petId=4228


http://www.sfhumanesociety.com/custAvailablePets.asp?page=viewPet&petId=3328

Hmm, I'm really bad at posting the pics, I guess. LOL.


----------



## PappyMom

I WANT HIM, SO BAD:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15364868









Or her:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15327551









Or even her:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15297934










Get me off of Petfinder!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Current wants - 

Coco








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14962788

Baby
This girl needs some TLC. She was found on the street and is still really skinny. It looks like she's been bred at least once as well.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15352530

Patron








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15375153

Dottie
What a pretty girl!








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15066101

And I don't have enough room in my post for another picture, but I'd love to take this older girl home as well. I already have a hard time resisting Rats...older Rats make it all the more difficult lol.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14768136


----------



## JLWillow

Freaking adorable Corgi mix. He looks like a white version of Willow!









I don't have a picture, but I'll never forget when I saw this American Eskimo dog mixed with a Corgi. It was such a beautiful dog! She was fluffy like an AE, had the face of one, and had the short ears of one, but they were folded over! She was also orangey/red like a Corgi but with white markings. She was described with the most endearing temperament (in my opinion, of course), but she was adopted out in a week. I was sad.


----------



## canteloupe

"Little Debbie"

Info from shelter: Little Debbie is as sweet as her name suggests. Like people, some dogs are more photogenic than others and Little D's pictures don't do her justice [I disagree!]. Even though she is young, she is very calm and well behaved. She gets along well with both adults and kids, likes other dogs and even seems to be fine with cats. This adorable little girl won't last long in the shelter so come and see her today, she will make someone a great pet, maybe that person is you!

12/19 Read what Little Debbie's foster mom has to say about her!!....."Forget buying a Snuggie for Christmas, come to the shelter and adopt Little Debbie! Little D is the best snuggler I have ever met; perfect for keeping you warm during these long winter nights. She is about a year old but don’t worry, she’s a very well behaved little girl. So far she seems to be housebroken, we’ve had no accidents! She’s very quiet and she hasn’t chewed anything besides her bones and toys. She and my lab make the best pair of couch potatoes, but her favorite playmate is my little 12lb sheltie mix. Typical of her age and size, she can play a little rough with my small dog but with a little supervision they make the best of friends! She walks very nicely on the leash, she hardly pulls and is pretty non-reactive to passing other dogs, but she loves when you let them say hello. Most importantly she LOVES all people! She may jump a little when she first sees you but a quick correction and she’s good as gold. Give her a treat and a good butt rub and you will have a friend for life. Make Debbie’s Christmas wish come true and let your home be her forever home!"




























She's so lovely, and she sounds like great dog.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Man cantaloupe, Debbie is gorgeous! She sounds like a very sweet girl too...I'd be so tempted to take her home. 



Sonn84 said:


> Preacher http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14980317


I also just saw this boy in a post above. He's very handsome as well.


----------



## Dunixi

Duke http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14956941

















Bruce http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15019118


----------



## Dunixi

Randy. Amstaff x Dane...soo cute even though I don't see much Dane. I'd drive to NY to get him.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14754604

















And Buddy is even closer...such a smiley face.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15379757


----------



## canteloupe

Dakota Spirit said:


> Man cantaloupe, Debbie is gorgeous! She sounds like a very sweet girl too...I'd be so tempted to take her home.


I am tempted, actually... Although don't hold your breath. I've been putting off adopting for months now because of a bunch of factors in my life, which is one of the reasons I'm so hooked to dog forums. It's where I get my dog fix.

I was thinking that your Coco is gorgeous, too.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Our local AC has HORRIBLE pictures, but man, even with this terrible photo I am in love with Ernie:










Gusto:








Dumped because he chases cats. 










And Bernie has been at the shelter for almost three years. THREE. I've met him lots of times and there is no reason he wouldn't be adopted. The lady who runs the place told me no one has EVER asked about him and I think it's a damn shame. I have half a mind to take him.


----------



## bigblackdogs

little debbie is so stunning!! AUGG! I want all of these gorgeous dogs!

and how stunning is King?




























King is a gorgeous black, cropped and docked male dobe. He is 3 years old and weighs about 75 lbs. Behind that beautiful face lies a sweet, sensitive boy who so wants to love and to be loved by his humans. From what we know of King's past, he was gotten as a puppy then his owners quickly had 2 children which left little time for King. After 3 years they decided that King, who is an averaged sized male dobe had gotten too big and discarded him at a high kill shelter. Now how sad is that? Obviously they never took the time to realize what a fabulous dobe they had in their midst but their loss is going to be some lucky person's gain. King is looking for a home where there will be plenty of time and lots of love for him. King is a strong, athletic boy who like all large breed dogs needs vigorous exercise every day. King knows basic commands but seems unsure what is expected of him. He will benefit from firm but kind and patient training to help him gain confidence. King is not a good candiate for inexperienced dog owners. King is crate and house trained and settles down nicely in the house. He gets along with my dogs but is not cat or small dog friendly. King is a dobe that has tremendous potential and will be a fabulous dobe for someone who has time and love to give to him.

DAR&E only places within the Maryland, DC, West Virginia and Virginia area. Please do no apply to adopt if you live outside of those areas. Please visit our website (www.dobe.net) for additional information on adopting one of our DAR&E Dobermans & an online application!
Home without cats preferred

King is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15276037


----------



## Dunixi

These guys are all local...

Buddy (rottie mix)...soo cute...
Http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15103199

Smokey (husky/akita)...too bad they say no cats or kids...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14508474


----------



## Locke

Loving all the bullies and that dobe! so handsome!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I think I'm in love! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15412679


----------



## Miranda16

Tiffany ... what a pretty girl http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15174998?rvp=1









Wilson ... adorable http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15518985









Zena.... what a smiley faced girl http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12777318









Bianca.... how gorgeous http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14975531


----------



## kafkabeetle

I've had my eye on this rat terrier boy for quite a long time and it breaks my heart that he's still listed. Maybe we'll look into it if he's still there in the summer.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7883071


----------



## SupaSweet777

OMG.....this lil guy is so freakin cute. He's AB/Retriever mix!!










And this guy is handsome.....I love his wrinkles!! He is Corso/Bordeaux mix.


----------



## sagira

nekomi said:


> OK, I have to add one more... you guys HAVE to read the story on this girl, she came all the way from Iraq!
> 
> She is mostly Saluki. If for some reason I couldn't have Northerns, I'd go for a Saluki... they are my 2nd favorite breed. I'm very partial to the original desert-bred Salukis too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15023717


Salukis like this beauty take my breath away.. 

Great thread! I'd have to go and check Petfinder before I can post!


----------



## Laurelin

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15532256
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14630209

I'm a sucker for seniors:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14630078

What a pretty dog!


----------



## luvntzus

I like this one:










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15546494


----------



## Hiaja

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Because I wanted an Aussie to do agility with. But I honestly considered getting him. I really don't mind the 3 legged thing, I can always find another dog for agility. I even talked it over with my mom but she definitely does not want another dog in her house. Plus I'm not sure how to get him across the border into Canada.


3 legged dogs can do agility, I have seen it they just can't compete in AKC events (I'm not positive about other clubs.) The dog reallt enjoyed agility though he did have some problems with the weave poles he did great otherwise, he was a little rat terrier.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

http://pbrc.net/webapp/cgi-bin/dog_detail.cgi/46c8f05be178f5eadc9cb42995e7f282?id=13593

want. too cute.


----------



## Laurelin

Something so special about senior shelties.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14630066

I miss my old shelties. 

Also LOVE this guy.

http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexMason2009-123.htm


----------



## Hiaja

Sweetie pie! A Papillon.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15272498=15210731[/url]

Gorgeous Aussie girl, reading her bio reminded me a bit of my friends young aussie.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15210731?rvp=1

I would like two Papillons and two Aussies.


----------



## Hiaja

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15542661
Lovely red-tri aussie, looks like she may need a healthy dose of socialization.


----------



## CrazyDog

Hiaja said:


> Gorgeous Aussie girl, reading her bio reminded me a bit of my friends young aussie.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15210731?rvp=1


I'm in Love! I wants!!!


----------



## Hiaja

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15554871
What a gorgeous Papillon! He was a show dog, I'm nt sure how he ended up on a shelter though?


----------



## CrazyDog

Hiaja said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15554871
> What a gorgeous Papillon! He was a show dog, I'm nt sure how he ended up on a shelter though?


Just gorgeous! I'm drooling now! LOL! I will take that gorgeous Aussie girl and this guy please!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Wow I want Bo! He'd make an awesome friend for Nia!


----------



## Active Dog

I didn't know there were other people that did this too haha!

Silver









Im a sucker for almost all German Shepherds though


----------



## Locke

I would love to give this guy a home
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14266659


----------



## TStafford

This one isn't on petfinder. He is at the pound and I want this little boy soooo very badly! My husband said no more pets for now. They are having a get together there this weekend and im going to get him to go. Once he plays with the little baby there is no way he can say no. 









<br>








<br>


----------



## Laurelin

Hiaja said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15554871
> What a gorgeous Papillon! He was a show dog, I'm nt sure how he ended up on a shelter though?


Whoa, I wonder his story!


----------



## Hiaja

Laurelin said:


> Whoa, I wonder his story!


I know, why'd he end up in a shelter? Sounds like a really nice little dog.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Hm I actually filled out an application for Bo but I doubt they're going to get back to me since I'm in Canada...Oh well, worth a try!


----------



## Reacher

I think this girl is beautiful.









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14525419


----------



## baorb

Can't find them on petfinder, they were on it before. 
Anyways, these two. I want them. 









http://www.adoptahusky.org/Available_Dogs/Jefferson/available_dogs_jefferson.html
http://www.adoptahusky.org/Available_Dogs/Maxwell/available_dogs_maxwell.html

King is a nice looking doberman. I would totally take him


----------



## MissMutt

Not normally a little dog person but I think Marge and this dog would go together like peas in a pod..










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15543808


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Well, I was going to post this Rotty girl that is at Animal Control with a badly broken leg, but I clicked her page and someone stepped up and paid for her surgery and she isn't up for adoption for a few months. 

We're discussing Olivia. She's an 8 year old Dane. I can't imagine she has much time left, so I'm arguing to my boyfriend that she should at least have a really nice home for the rest of it:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Also, I have half a mind to scoop this girl up. She's been at the rescue we fostered for in Ann Arbor for almost two years. She's wonderfully behaved, just visually challenged. This picture alone should have gotten her adopted:


----------



## Miranda16

That danes head looks like it is as long as my forearm ... it looks huge


----------



## DJEtzel

my local animal shelter has a lot of dogs in that i would currently love, and definitely the most diverse selection i've ever seen there;









Banjo, an absolutely shy boy.









Pebbles, a cute little schnauzer.









Hercules, the absolutely largest, ferocious looking dog they have there. He's an absolute doll though. I want him the most. 

they also have a novia scotia duck tolling retreiver, which is definitely a first for the area. she has a bad neck wound from an embedded collar. 

aaand, a gorgeous male husky, 1y/o, HW positive. and they can't afford the treatment for him. they're desperatly looking for someone to sponsor him. he's a real beauty. if you're interested, here's the link; http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15545071?rvp=1


----------



## Pynzie

Haha I LOVE looking at dogs on petfinder. I always find a bunch that I would love to adopt.


----------



## BradA1878

How amazing is this Jindo?




























He's awesome!


----------



## nekomi

WOW Brad! He's awesome!

I don't think anything is going to beat that brindle piebald Husky mix that I found a couple weeks ago! I've looked since then, but there haven't been any dogs half as cool as that one. 

Not that I'm looking, anyway. I will probably have a dog-related announcement to make in the next couple weeks but I'm holding off for now...


----------



## Dakota Spirit

nekomi said:


> Not that I'm looking, anyway. I will probably have a dog-related announcement to make in the next couple weeks but I'm holding off for now...


Oh Nekomi, way to be a tease!


Lookit this little boy - I wish they had more information on him.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15506021

Love LOVE this girl - 








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15330271

Shy Mindy - 








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15524962

And this happy boy. By all accounts I'm not much a small dog person (as far as ownership goes) but I think I'll end up having Rats for many years to come. They're just too much fun. It probably helps that they're Terriers lol








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15565166


----------



## bigblackdogs

Dakota Spirit said:


> Love LOVE this girl -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15330271


*drools*

what an awesome picture too! oh man, Daquiri is my ideal dog! and the name is just awesome!


----------



## CorgiKarma

I would love to adopt Pippin, he sounds perfect!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15432779

I would gladly travel to New Mexico for Teddy...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15448327


----------



## SupaSweet777

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Also, I have half a mind to scoop this girl up. She's been at the rescue we fostered for in Ann Arbor for almost two years. She's wonderfully behaved, just visually challenged. This picture alone should have gotten her adopted:


i used to live in Ann Arbor!!


----------



## Meshkenet

I've always found Petfinder to be my favourite form of torture. My flatmate in university called it "dog porn"...

Here are my 4 current crushes:
I have been keeping an eye on this girl for awhile now, and very strict self-control rules set up by my bf have kept me from applying to get her:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12886282

This girl looks so perfect! And I love the picture.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15536692

And this girl is so pretty.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15564008

If I had the time, the space and the legal permission, I'd probably have a huge house-full of rescues.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

SupaSweet777 said:


> i used to live in Ann Arbor!!


Oh, when? I lived out there for a little over two years. Really liked the city!


----------



## baorb

BradA1878 said:


> How amazing is this Jindo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's awesome!


I saw a Jindo at a gas station.


----------



## MissMutt

Really love this little gal, but I suppose I'm extremely biased..










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15244842

Also have been seeing a lot of DARLING little pups.. my next dog (waaaay down the line!) might just be an 8 week old from rescue..


----------



## RaeganW

Sheltie/Tervuren who's TOTALLY pretty and much too close for comfort.









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15166489?rvp=1


----------



## Dakota Spirit

MissMutt said:


> Really love this little gal, but I suppose I'm extremely biased.


When I saw that picture my first thought was "Wait...Marge?" She looks rather similar! Quite the cutie too 


Couple more Rattie loves -

Shippo -








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12986269

Hope - 








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15535675

Roxy - 











bigblackdogs said:


> *drools*
> 
> what an awesome picture too! oh man, Daquiri is my ideal dog! and the name is just awesome!


I agree, she's quite the tempting girl!


----------



## Shaina

Well I posted this boy in another thread but I can't resist...



Six month old, 18lb cutiepie.

(pic takes you to his page)


----------



## SupaSweet777

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh, when? I lived out there for a little over two years. Really liked the city!


I was actually born and raised in Michigan. Grew up in Clinton (SW of AA). Lived in AA/Ypsi area a couple years ago for a few years. I worked in AA but got laid off. AA is sooooo expensive though. Lived Adrian also. Now I'm outta Michigan and really like being in Indy.


----------



## SupaSweet777

Oooh.....this guy is HANDSOME!!! 










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15544772


----------



## Dunixi

I am outta work for a few days (sprained my shoulder and elbow) so I was on Petfinder looking for dog number two for when I move outta Mom's...and I found these boys...so want
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15551674
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15595242
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15119634


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Okay, this boy seriously wants to come home with me. He sounds like he's got quite the personality, he's smart, crate trained, affectionate, and he's really close. Plus aesthetically speaking...he's got that open face that I love . He sounds like the kind of dog I'd be looking for if I currently had the space.


















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14705791

There are an absolute ton of available Pits in my area, though. A great many of them I'd love to take home with me.


----------



## upendi'smommy

I love this girl. It's almost like a snapshot of a senior Mina. Her stories quite sad, I wish I had the money and room to bring her home.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15564928


----------



## DJEtzel

i'd go with him YoSaff. he looks like a charm and I always recommend older dogs for beginners.


----------



## DJEtzel

i'd prefer you to have a cuter dog. lol. sorry, had to say it.


----------



## PappyMom

LOL, I thoroughly think the faux-hawk dog is adorable. She can come to my house.


----------



## DJEtzel

That's true. I love any dog no matter what they look like, but i'm less fond of the smaller ones to begin with.


----------



## RaeganW

He's not on Petfinder, but this guy's story just broke my heart. He was an IAMS lab dog for 9 years and still hasn't been adopted a year later.  I was seriously thinking of adopting him, I even inquired about him and filled out the adoption form, but decided not to send it in. If he's still availible this summer I might revisit the idea, but I have too many commitments right now for another dog. 









http://www.aear.org/animals.php?id=542


----------



## Thracian

> He's not on Petfinder, but this guy's story just broke my heart.


I just read it, too. OMG. The latest update completely shattered my heart.  I so hope they are able to get him potty trained so he has a better chance of adoption.


----------



## waterbaby

Just found this guy near my house. I think he's beautiful.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

YoSaffBridge said:


> I like this dog.


My, my, those are some border collie eyes if I've ever seen any! That dog reminds me of nekomi's Loki. Beautiful.

I also love the eyes on waterbaby's boy.


----------



## NRB

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15663732?rvp=1









what a cutie pie


----------



## Active Dog

I'm crushing on this little girl! Her name is Emilia, she is supposedly a Great Dane Shepard mix. She is 2 years old and was given up because the family had too many dogs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

yosaffbridge said:


> thanks for the advice. I'm seriously considering going down there to meet her at least. I just don't want to rush into anything.
> 
> I kind of like this dog too. His hair is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd prefer a bigger dog though.


where is this dog?!? I need her.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

LOL that was all in caps, but apparently they took that away from crazies that get too excited like me.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> LOL that was all in caps, but apparently they took that away from crazies that get too excited like me.


That seriously made me laugh lol


I've really been loving these boys lately -

Ruby








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15677995

Oliver








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15394292

and little Ralph








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15634399

Also this pretty girl. I love leggy athletic dogs and she sounds like such a sweetheart.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15646720


----------



## Shaina

Miley, a pretty little mix breed girl (I love my pretty mixes ). I bet she'd be even prettier on good food and bathed in a shampoo to neutralize warm tones to repair that poor coat.


(click pics for petfinder page)

And a super fluffy pretty kitty named Shera as well. Her mane cracks me up:


----------



## Dakota Spirit

NRB said:


> how do you cut and paste the pic to open here


You need the image URL. You can get this by right clicking the picture, selecting 'Properties' and then copying the URL. You would us the tag







to get the actual picture to show up.


----------



## Morrwyn

These ones are adorable ^_^


















Somehow a sneaky little kitty snuck in here as well...


----------



## ERackley88

Oh boy, I've been dog shopping for the last 8 months on petfinder and adoptapet.








She was too far away and my aparment complex doesn't allow chowchow mixes anyway..


----------



## Deron_dog

I'm kinda all shades of in love with this boy, but I need another pet like I need a kick in the head LOL! His name is cowboy and he's sooo dang sweet.


----------



## TxRider

So many cool dogs around my area..


----------



## Deron_dog

Hahah that first dog in yer post TXrider looks like my puppy with out the Tan markings.


----------



## Crantastic

This is probably a dangerous thing for me to do when I'm actually looking to buy a new dog, but why not. 

This is Roy, a cattle dog/staffordshire mix:










Shae, a staffordshire/leopard dog mix:










Bandit, a dalmatian/pointer:










And Carly, a leopard dog:










Kind of amusing that these are my picks, as lately I prefer the smaller, fuzzy dogs to actually own (I have a papillon and am getting a klee kai soonish). I love the look of a lot of the big dogs, though. My dream big dog would be a doberman, but I don't have the space for one now.


----------



## pugmom

This little girl caught my eye...I just love her little ears


----------



## BrittanyG

Is that a ..Plab? Or Lug?


----------



## lucidity

Cute Papillon mix:










What kind of people would give up a dog because it's not fully potty trained?!!!  Sigh.


----------



## lauren17

I just love her face! I'm a sucker for dogs with markings like hers










He is just gorgeous










litter of Shar pei puppies.. nuff said


----------



## nekomi

Shaina, I love Miley!!! GORGEOUS dog!

And I like Robolini too! Beautiful face on him.

Here is a neat Aussie/Husky mix in my area. LOTS of this mix seem to be showing up here lately.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15694638


----------



## nekomi

OK, another. Look at this cute pup!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15612310









And I wish there were better pics of this girl. I bet she is BEAUTIFUL.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15612310


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

ill take this one.

actually ive been staring longingly at her for a while. 

(though im skeptical of the "malinois" in her)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

and this guy kind of reminds me of Poca.


----------



## ipreferpi

I want this girl so badly it hurts 

I adopted a collie girl several months ago, and had to return her to the shelter, due to a combo of undisclosed medical problems, and aggression issues. She was a sweet girl, but she was unhappy in my home (I live a life the involves meeting and interacting with several strange dogs.)

I decided to wait until I tried introducing a second dog into my home again, but I'm moving to a better area and will have more time...so I'm starting to feel like I'm getting close to ready.

This girl just popped up on petfinder, she's a bc X great Pyrenees. She's deaf, but I think I'd be up to working with her...










Plus who could turn down that face?


----------



## pugmom

I normally don't go for this look...but something about this dog is so appealing...beautiful coat and sweet face









But this girl is right up my alley....I love her !!


----------



## CorgiKarma

pugmom said:


> I normally don't go for this look...but something about this dog is so appealing...beautiful coat and sweet face


Oh my gosh, gorgeous dog! Is he on petfinder?


----------



## tw1n

I was doing so good till I saw this thread...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15655908









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15676418











I wish the pictures were better on this girl
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13945402


----------



## LuvmyRotti

These two handsome boys!. I hate the thought they might get separated - and my father-n'law..his name is Ralph..so needless to say we love the name. Just don't need 4 big, hairy dogs -- but I keep looking at them..



















Say Hello to Ralphie a purebred Newfoundland Dog. Ralphie is a gorgeous fellow who 3 1/2 years old and a healthy, active, energetic boy -- a puppy at heart. He was surrendered to us, along with his best buddy Murphy. The boys came into our care through no fault of their own -- due to significant changes in their owner's life it was not possible for the boys to stay with their family. They have lived in a home with 2 Chihuahuas and are used to being around small dogs, and cats with no issues. 

It is obvious that these boy were well loved. Both boys are housebroken, know some basic commands, travel well in the car, and are tremendous sweethearts. Our first impressions with respect to training are that the boys both need to improve their leash manners considerably!

The boys are very bonded. Our first choice would be for these charming boys to be adopted together, although we realize this may not be possible. We will consider placing the boys into separate homes, provided that there is another dog to be their playmate.


----------



## tw1n

LuvmyRotti said:


> These two handsome boys!. I hate the thought they might get separated - and my father-n'law..his name is Ralph..so needless to say we love the name. Just don't need 4 big, hairy dogs -- but I keep looking at them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say Hello to Ralphie a purebred Newfoundland Dog. Ralphie is a gorgeous fellow who 3 1/2 years old and a healthy, active, energetic boy -- a puppy at heart. He was surrendered to us, along with his best buddy Murphy. The boys came into our care through no fault of their own -- due to significant changes in their owner's life it was not possible for the boys to stay with their family. They have lived in a home with 2 Chihuahuas and are used to being around small dogs, and cats with no issues.
> 
> It is obvious that these boy were well loved. Both boys are housebroken, know some basic commands, travel well in the car, and are tremendous sweethearts. Our first impressions with respect to training are that the boys both need to improve their leash manners considerably!
> 
> The boys are very bonded. Our first choice would be for these charming boys to be adopted together, although we realize this may not be possible. We will consider placing the boys into separate homes, provided that there is another dog to be their playmate.


Oh wow... I wish I could take em both. What great looken dogs. And they sound wonderful.


----------



## sagira

These dogs caught my eye:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15522903
I don't know anything about him, but I think he's gorgeous.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14617454
His name's Bandit or Shep. He's an English Setter/Golden Retriever mix. He's got that look in his eyes.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15647739And I think this little girl is just too cute.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14259105
And this one. What can I say? She was scheduled to be euthanized. She looks really sweet.


----------



## sagira

LuvmyRotti said:


>


I saw a Newfie yesterday! Not too common in this part of the country. We're in South Florida, and it does get hot for them but the owners reassured me they were kept indoors during the hottest parts of the day. Yesterday it was very cool for us, upper sixties. Majestic, gentle giants.

And Tw1n, I think your Luna is just.. wow.. beautiful.


----------



## LuvmyRotti

tw1n said:


> Oh wow... I wish I could take em both. What great looken dogs. And they sound wonderful.


They do sound wonderful - that's why I can't stop looking at them, Plus a Newf is on our list of dogs we would love to have one day...


----------



## LuvmyRotti

sagira said:


> I saw a Newfie yesterday! Not too common in this part of the country. We're in South Florida, and it does get hot for them but the owners reassured me they were kept indoors during the hottest parts of the day. Yesterday it was very cool for us, upper sixties. Majestic, gentle giants.
> 
> And Tw1n, I think your Luna is just.. wow.. beautiful.


 Your not helping either. Yes, majestic, gentle giants... maybe just a phone call to enquire about them....


----------



## sagira

LuvmyRotti said:


> Your not helping either. Yes, majestic, gentle giants... maybe just a phone call to enquire about them....


LOL I know. I feel that way about Bandit/Shep. I'm on a waiting list for a pup and he's a 10-hour drive away, but what the heck.


----------



## tw1n

sagira said:


> I saw a Newfie yesterday! Not too common in this part of the country. We're in South Florida, and it does get hot for them but the owners reassured me they were kept indoors during the hottest parts of the day. Yesterday it was very cool for us, upper sixties. Majestic, gentle giants.
> 
> And Tw1n, I think your Luna is just.. wow.. beautiful.


LoL my thought while looking at the dogs was how I've never seen one... I guess being in florida explains it.

And thank you. I feel like one of the luckiest dog owners in the world. She's such a wonderful dog. Which is kind of on topic because I found Luna and Sebastian on Petfinder and had to make them mine.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

YoSaffBridge said:


> Corona, CA. Here is the link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14807514


Nuts! I'm QUITE a ways away in Michigan. If only I had moved to Cali sooner!


----------



## NRB

Dakota Spirit said:


> You need the image URL. You can get this by right clicking the picture, selecting 'Properties' and then copying the URL. You would us the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get the actual picture to show up.


when I right click the picture I don't get "properties" as an option. I get to "open image in new window" "open image in new tab" " save image to desktop" Save image as, add image to iPhoto library, use image as desktop picture, copy image address, copy image.

will keep trying.....

ah you ment click "copy image address" then go back to the post. Select the mountain picture icon and click that. Then paste the address there. Then hit save .


----------



## Dakota Spirit

NRB said:


> ah you ment click "copy image address" then go back to the post. Selest the mountain picture icon and click that. Then past the address there.


Yep, that works too. You just have to have the image address and the IMG tags. Glad it worked out!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

No dog want today, but there was a all white Pit at our local AC that seemed to always pop up on PetFinder. Today I saw she was gone and was scared she was euthanized and I stupidly did nothing thinking "She'll get adopted." and went to check their adopted dogs list.

Well she was adopted after FIFTY SEVEN days at AC! This place euthanizes in a week. She must have been one hell of a dog if they passed her over so much. Now I feel like I should have adopted her!


----------



## TxRider




----------



## maranello

I love Petfinder. Heehee.

I have a secret thing for pretty Blueticks.










I'm not usually a Border Collie fan, but this girl's coat and EARS! are so striking.










This pittie girl has such a sad story... someone dragged her behind a truck. People never cease to amaze me. =( I just want to take her home and cuddle.


----------



## Dunixi

Shadow is a local...he is so cute..scraggly but cute








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15150755

If Jackson wasn't in New Brunswick I'd go get him (ok..he's only like a 5 hour drive from me....)








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15603765

Kane...and I'm going to be like 2 or 3 hours from him Monday..
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15006305









Angel is a beauty too..I'd bring this boy home in a heartbeat








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15548440


----------



## Dunixi

This guy is listed as a GSD Mix...I'm not sure what he is mixed with but he is adorable!!








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15603008?rvp=1


----------



## nekomi

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> and this guy kind of reminds me of Poca.


WOW Zim - gorgeous dog.


----------



## Amber_Girl

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15691023









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15694472








^ Although she's listed as an AmStaff, they say she's pure bred SBT.

I would take these girls in a heartbeat if I had the chance.

ETA
Definately this guy too, if I had the energy. lol
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15677746








Aaaanndd..if I didn't have Junior..
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15273250


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

maranello said:


> I'm not usually a Border Collie fan, but this girl's coat and EARS! are so striking.


Awe, I bet she's a handful! See that twinkle in her eye?


----------



## Shaina

A few new ones...gotta love how there are always awesome dogs on petfinder. And no I'm not looking for another dog, but I like to look around from time to time and keep an eye on my favs.

Sonic, pb working line bc:


and his brother Speed:


as always -- click on pic for petfinder page


----------



## DJEtzel

Pip;









He's 10mo old and I've worked with him before. He's only been there a couple of weeks and already knows sit, down, stay, come, spin, up, and shake. AMAZING! He's like perfect. I want.


----------



## RaeganW

DJEtzel said:


> Pip;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 10mo old and I've worked with him before. He's only been there a couple of weeks and already knows sit, down, stay, come, spin, up, and shake. AMAZING! He's like perfect. I want.


Get in the car Gatz, we're going to Michigan!


----------



## DJEtzel

RaeganW said:


> Get in the car Gatz, we're going to Michigan!


Haha, fer real! I forgot to mention; he's a papillion/brittney mix if you hadn't noticed. Of course, like the best combination ever.


----------



## RaeganW

I actually went and looked him up >.> My first thought was Brittany/Border, but I totally see the Papillon in the full body shots. Man, so many people would kill me if I brought another dog home...


----------



## DJEtzel

My first thought was papillion/border. Haha, I always forget britneys exist. 

I'd love to take him, and would in a heartbeat, along with all the rest, if only I had a home without parents. I'm moving out in june, and I'm pretty sure I'll end up a hoarder. 

I keep hoping all the dogs I love there will just stay until I move out so I can take them. I'm so selfish. Haha. Sometimes I think about telling people interested in the dogs that I like that they're bad/aggressive/unhousetrained/untrained/nuissances, etc. I could never really do it, but the thought has crossed my mind..


----------



## Laurelin

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14630294


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh man I would give ANY THING for this dog. He's all the way in Cali. Someone get him and bring him to me.


----------



## bigblackdogs

aww! TWAB, that dog is so ugly it is cute! I love the Mohawk. what is his story?
and wow Laurelin, she is a looker!


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh man I would give ANY THING for this dog. He's all the way in Cali. Someone get him and bring him to me.


okay, 

1. How on earth did you find that dog? Random search? Because that IS random. 

2. What breed is hi? Chinese crested/yorkie or something? I like how he has a natural mohawk going on.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

bigblackdogs said:


> aww! TWAB, that dog is so ugly it is cute! I love the Mohawk. what is his story?
> and wow Laurelin, she is a looker!


Just an unclaimed stray at the moment! He's not even in a shelter, yet. He's at a veterinary clinic near where he was found. Absolutely love the "uglies" and if he were any closer I think I would take him without question.



DJEtzel said:


> okay,
> 
> 1. How on earth did you find that dog? Random search? Because that IS random.
> 
> 2. What breed is hi? Chinese crested/yorkie or something? I like how he has a natural mohawk going on.


Oh, I'm apart of communities EVERY where, lol. I try to make contacts all over the place for transports and rescues. Since I can't foster, I may as well try to get dogs every where some where safe! 

I'm not sure what breed he is. He does look very Chi in the face, but the coat is all wrong and he's very lanky. May very well have some Crestie or Yorkie in there.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh, I'm apart of communities EVERY where, lol. I try to make contacts all over the place for transports and rescues. Since I can't foster, I may as well try to get dogs every where some where safe!
> 
> I'm not sure what breed he is. He does look very Chi in the face, but the coat is all wrong and he's very lanky. May very well have some Crestie or Yorkie in there.


Haha, awesome. I wish you could get him. I'd love to see how he developed. He definitely has some hair issues. 

Do you by any chance have any sort of links or contacts of any places around michigan that look for transports? I've been really interested in doing that, but many google searches have yeilded me nothing and I never seem to find people needing transport from michigan in these forums or any others..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Haha, awesome. I wish you could get him. I'd love to see how he developed. He definitely has some hair issues.
> 
> Do you by any chance have any sort of links or contacts of any places around michigan that look for transports? I've been really interested in doing that, but many google searches have yeilded me nothing and I never seem to find people needing transport from michigan in these forums or any others..


LOL Most would probably shave him or clean him up.. not me. I'd just keep him brushed and hilarious looking. 

The rescue e-mail I sent you ALWAYS needs transports so you can ask them about signing up as a volunteer. I think every other day I've got a transport request in my e-mail. They need legs as far as across the state into Canada, and then just simply someone picking up pups from vets and getting them to fosters. 

There is also a Drive for Life community on Livejournal that has drives through Michigan pop up from time to time, but you need to be registered on the site to sign up.


----------



## BooLette

I would seriously have this dog right now if the timing were better.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

This thread got me interested in seeing what was around my area...bad idea! 

This boy has me interested! He looks like a pup but has been at the no-kill shelter since 5/28/04. I wish I could get him but I really need to fence my yard first! (any donations or offers??? ) His name is Elmo and he is a Bluetick Coonhound mix.










Here's a 7-9 mo Husky girl named Alaska that's also available...










This guy also interested me. Shiloh is a 5 yr old Alaskan Malamute/GSD mix.










And for all the GSD lovers, here is 5 yr old Denali...










Boy this is a dangerous game to play!


----------



## Spitzy

This girl has been sticking in my head the last few days - she hasn't even been given a name.



A nameless guy, I love his ears.



Blaze is a super cute heeler/mix, but I couldn't find a petfinder page for him.

Emily just looks so huggable.


Lilie is yet another that is stuck in my head.


This shelter dog networking site has more of her story.

...arg, and there are so many more!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Here are some interesting finds....

Tate is a Chow Chow / English Bull Dog mix.










Treasure is an 8 month old female Shepherd / Greyhound mix.










Cruz is a male Corgi / Shepherd mix.










Kirby is an 8 week old male Chow Chow mix.










I'm having too much fun looking. This is definitely dangerous!


----------



## lauren17

I want this guy, he looks like he could be Duke's long lost brother lol. He's not too far from where Duke was found..










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12345271?rvp=1

Him and Duke would make a good pair lol


----------



## FilleBelle

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh man I would give ANY THING for this dog. He's all the way in Cali. Someone get him and bring him to me.


How about I get him and just hold onto him until you get here?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

FilleBelle said:


> How about I get him and just hold onto him until you get here?


OK, but I want to call him Dr. Beardface!


----------



## Crantastic

If only I had a huge property and tons of money!

Snickers the Akita/cattle dog:










Molly the Husky/Belgian Shepherd Tervuren:










Sierra the shepherd/husky:










Ebony the great dane:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

If I had money, room, and a fence...

Trapper, GSD/Hound male










Nema, Great Dane / AST, 10 mo female










Buddha, Mastiff, 2 yr male










Kyle, Husky / Border collie (?), 2 yr male


----------



## lauren17

Wow.. this dog really caught my eye! Anyone in IN looking for an aussie? This guy is gorgeous, and sounds like a great dog! I'm not going to be able to keep him out of my thoughts, I hope he finds a great home! 










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15217708


----------



## TxRider

Someone in Irving has a knack for tugging on heart strings...


----------



## LazyGRanch713

SIGH...if only I were ready for my BC...











Lucas is a neutered male large mix breed, maybe Bernese Mountain Dog and Border Collie. We are guessing on his breed but we do know that he is house trained, and knows some basic commands like sit and stay. He loves people and does well with other dogs. ***WE DO NOT RELEASE TO RESCUE GROUPS***


----------



## Laurelin

Here's the current wants.

Petunia. She sounds so sweet and just like she needs a loving hand.
Petunia #2009-136










And Spanky. I can tell he's trouble
Spanky2009-104










Harley. He's switched homes a lot but sounds like a great guy!:
Harley #2009-078










And Mason. How could you NOT want this face? lol
Mason #2009-123










Im back in another pap phase, I'm afraid.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Laurelin said:


> Im back in another pap phase, I'm afraid.


LMAO!!! I hate when that happens 
Papillons in shelters are very rare around here (most of them are in paphaven or papillon rescue), so I skim by those. The few times I've seen papillons in shelters, I've called and they've been adopted very quickly. When I was looking at Tag on petfinder, there was a black and white 10 week old puppy in a high-kill shelter in southern ohio. I emailed about him, totally prepared to drive down, pull him, and find him a good home, but he was adopted quickly as well.
And I can't even look at cats on petfinder. The odds of any cat over 4 months old being adopted is so slim, it's almost like looking at the next phase of goners. I cry everytime I'm on petfinder, and I'm not that "over-emotional" of a person usually


----------



## Laurelin

LazyGRanch713 said:


> LMAO!!! I hate when that happens


I know, I keep swearing it's a border collie next for me but then I get sucked back into the realm of dogs that are too small with too big ears. They're just wonderful though. 

Must. resist. papillons.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Laurelin said:


> I know, I keep swearing it's a border collie next for me but then I get sucked back into the realm of dogs that are too small with too big ears. They're just wonderful though.
> 
> Must. resist. papillons.


They're like living kites 
I might have to compromise next time and get a black and white, or a tri pap...there's an adorable little black and white female in rescue right now that I would love to have..


----------



## RaeganW

He's gotta be Basenji/ACD, how awesome must this dog be?


----------



## waterbaby

^^^ Wow, he's gorgeous. He looks a lot like an ACD I've had my eye on for a long time at our local shelter.

I just found this lovely lady today, one puppy in a litter. The mom's a looker too (so sad):


----------



## tw1n

Anyone out there looking for that Strang and Unusual looking dog?


LoL I hope whoever the person who allowed this to be bred learned a lesson.












Oh man I found another one...

Some nut is mixing poodles and papillons...


----------



## Gladius270

I love this girl.










More pics here:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/10953470?recno=0


----------



## tw1n

Wow....


----------



## Shalonda

How come some of you guys aren't putting links to the dogs you're posting? What if someone who wants to adopt a dog came on here and was interested in one of the dogs but didn't know how to go about finding the dog since the actual listings aren't linked? I know how to find them since most of y'all are hotlinking pics directly from Petfinder, but everyone might not.


----------



## natron20

Ok. I am totally new here because I am in the process of trying to adopt this little guy, Oscar. I found him on Petfinder so this thread caught my eye.

Count me as another sucker for the uglies. To make it even better I read his story and it turns out the dog LOVES opera. The foster mom said Oscar will stop whatever he is doing and listen to any opera music. The kicker here, my fiance, is an opera singer! If there ever was a match made in heaven this is it.


----------



## Crantastic

Aww, natron20, that dog is ugly-cute.  I love that he likes opera and your fiance sings opera! That is so random and wonderful. I hope they give you that dog and that you post a video of him listening to your fiance singing!

I looked through the dogs in Canada's Maritime provinces and in (some of) Maine, and these were my favorites. Most look like high-energy dogs I would never actually want to own, but I'd love to play with them!

Aqua the lab/shepherd mix. Look at those eyes!










Hunter the Bernese Mountain Dog:










Rose the Chow/Shepherd mix. She looks so mischievous.










Gunner the Aussie/Pit mix. This dog looks like he wants to RUN.










Jamison the Aussie/Shepherd mix. He has a bunch of siblings, too.










Chooka the Aussie/husky mix. He also looks energetic.










Also, I can't believe Shae hasn't been taken yet. If I had a big house and yard, I would be incredibly tempted.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Aqua and Chooka are both amazing looking. *Chants "I cannot have a second dog"*


----------



## Crantastic

Ohhh, but if you took one, you could post pictures all the time here! You know you want one. 

I keep posting my very favorites (Shae and Aqua so far) to my Facebook in the hopes that someone I know will fall in love with them, because I'd love to play with them and see pictures of them in the future!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

These guys are the scruffers I've been waiting for. Too bad I'm not fond of our local SPCA and they won't adopt to us because we're not married.










Man I love them, though.


----------



## NRB

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> These guys are the scruffers I've been waiting for. Too bad I'm not fond of our local SPCA and they won't adopt to us because we're not married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love them, though.


oh wow, total cuteness.


----------



## tw1n

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> they won't adopt to us because we're not married.


Seriously? who do they think they are?? The church? 

What if you were a lesbian, and couldn't legally marry? Would you not be allowed to adopt because you're a lesbian? 

Can single people not adopt? 


That's stupid.


----------



## the_mighty_khan

tw1n said:


> Seriously? who do they think they are?? The church?
> 
> What if you were a lesbian, and couldn't legally marry? Would you not be allowed to adopt because you're a lesbian?
> 
> Can single people not adopt?
> 
> 
> That's stupid.


Yeah, dogs have no concept of marriage. They don't know nor care whether you have a piece of paper signifying that your relationship is 'official.' So what difference does it make? It's really sad and pathetic that with all the homeless dogs being euthanized daily, potential adopters are being discriminated against on the basis of marital status just because the director of this SPCA is apparently a puritanical asshat.


----------



## tw1n

the_mighty_khan said:


> Yeah, dogs have no concept of marriage. They don't know nor care whether you have a piece of paper signifying that your relationship is 'official.' So what difference does it make? It's really sad and pathetic that with all the homeless dogs being euthanized daily, potential adopters are being discriminated against on the basis of marital status just because the director of this SPCA is apparently a puritanical asshat.


It's pretty much saying that anyone who's not in any relationship, or in a none serious relationship is not capable of single handedly taking care of a dog.


They are stupid.


----------



## tamarama

Andy
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13929362?recno=23
A little poodle/bichon...something. Such an adorable little guy.









This guy I'm REALLY in love with, Petey:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14944577?rvp=1









Suuuuch cuties.

Oh, one more
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15420062?recno=2
Kiska!


----------



## hulkamaniac

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> These guys are the scruffers I've been waiting for. Too bad I'm not fond of our local SPCA and they won't adopt to us because we're not married.


That has to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I'm single so they wouldn't adopt to me either? Makes no sense. Now, if they were adopting out kids, then they might have an argument there (I stress might), but with dogs they've got nothing to stand on.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I've already fought that fight with them and I think there was much more going on as we've only had trouble with them. I'm fairly certain a SINGLE person could adopt, but not two people living together unmarried. Years ago we applied for a GSD. We only had Smalls at the time and had what they commented on as a great application. Then the guy who runs that particular SPCA said "You're young.. And you're not married, what will happen to the dog when you break up?" and I said "Uh.. My dog will come with me, and he will go with my boyfriend. If neither situation works, then he will be returned to you as your contract states but we adopt for life." and we were flat out denied. I made sure to make my point on the way out to look around- Marriages aren't the ticket to staying together any more. I did make sure to send the director an e-mail not too long ago to show him our stunning brood and that three years later we're still together. 

I've had some straight up unprofessional dealings with them after that, too, but the story makes me look like a crazy con artist. They are not an organization I would ever consider adopting from. Funny though, our neighbors adopted their dog from them and loved the place so much they named their dog after the same guy who was an asshat to us. LOL. Experiences are subjective apparently!


----------



## Binkalette

It is a dumb reason not to adopt to someone... though I know where they are coming from. You wouldn't believe how many people get a dog together and then when they break up, neither wants to have to take care of the dog, so they take it back. Of course there are probably also a lot of people who break up and then fight over who GETS to keep the dog.


----------



## Deron_dog

Me and the SO are currently have a rough patch and we have discussed the Dogs and the cats....Considering Bam (cat) Chad and Roxie were mine before we got "together" They would stay with me. My SO is not a Dog person so Wally would most like stay with me as well....its Ville the kitten and the soon to arrive Peyton who is up in the air between us. LOL


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Binkalette said:


> It is a dumb reason not to adopt to someone... though I know where they are coming from. You wouldn't believe how many people get a dog together and then when they break up, neither wants to have to take care of the dog, so they take it back. Of course there are probably also a lot of people who break up and then fight over who GETS to keep the dog.


People do it in divorces, too. I see the point, I just think it is unfair to single out unmarried couples. I know I can't go in and be like "You don't know us!" but my boyfriend and I have a really good relationship that if it ended, it would end amicably. He's just not that kind of guy to take my dogs from me. 

Also, I'm scary. If he were to try and take Jonas and Smalls (they are agreed to be mine. Smalls was mine before he even came into the picture) I would ruin his life.


----------



## Deron_dog

I've been watching Minx for ages, but I can't have her, she's not Cat Freindly.

More Pics here...http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15882014?recno=0


----------



## DJEtzel

Binkalette said:


> It is a dumb reason not to adopt to someone... though I know where they are coming from. You wouldn't believe how many people get a dog together and then when they break up, neither wants to have to take care of the dog, so they take it back.* Of course there are probably also a lot of people who break up and then fight over who GETS to keep the dog.*


This would be me and Jon. I got Frag for him for christmas, so technically he's his, but I do all the training and most of the handling, and plan on showing him this summer/from there on. I would let Jon take him if we broke up, but I would demand bi or tri weekly visits. Supervised, if need be.


----------



## bigblackdogs

holy crap, look at this looker at my local shelter!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15985847?recno=11

What a regal and handsome guy!

He is an owner give up stating "lifestyle issues". He is 2 years old and weighs in at 90 pounds. He prefers dogs over cats and according to the profile got along with large dogs and lived with people from 2 years old to adult.

He knows basic commands and likes to play tug-of-war.. He walks well on a leash, likes car rides and has been vetted by his previous owners.

True to his breed, he is quietly observing his new world and is trying to figure out why he is here.


----------



## BooLette

OH no! Bigblackdogs, he is so sweet! How sad, he looks absolutely devastated!

TWAB: I wouldn't want to adopt from a place that told me I had an excellent application and then turn around and deny me the chance to adopt from them based on marital status. As you have pointed out marriage means literally nothing to most people who enter it these days.

BTW my husband would never try to take any of my animals from me, and probably for the reason that you stated. He would be scared of what I would do in that situation.


----------



## DJEtzel

bigblackdogs said:


> holy crap, look at this looker at my local shelter!!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15985847?recno=11
> 
> What a regal and handsome guy!
> 
> He is an owner give up stating "lifestyle issues". He is 2 years old and weighs in at 90 pounds. He prefers dogs over cats and according to the profile got along with large dogs and lived with people from 2 years old to adult.
> 
> He knows basic commands and likes to play tug-of-war.. He walks well on a leash, likes car rides and has been vetted by his previous owners.
> 
> True to his breed, he is quietly observing his new world and is trying to figure out why he is here.


WOW. That guy IS a looker. I have a feeling he's gonna go fast. I know I would snatch him up if I had a chance.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

BooLette said:


> OH no! Bigblackdogs, he is so sweet! How sad, he looks absolutely devastated!
> 
> TWAB: I wouldn't want to adopt from a place that told me I had an excellent application and then turn around and deny me the chance to adopt from them based on marital status. As you have pointed out marriage means literally nothing to most people who enter it these days.
> 
> BTW my husband would never try to take any of my animals from me, and probably for the reason that you stated. He would be scared of what I would do in that situation.


It did make me sad the dog we applied for sat in the shelter for another year. But if we got him, we wouldn't have Jack.


----------



## PappyMom

This girl brings me to tears, and I absolutely wish that I was ready to take on another Shar Pei:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15890655?recno=24


----------



## Hallie

How cute is this little guy? 









I want him sooo bad! His story is so sad. He was found in a ditch in KY dragging his hindquarters. After being in a foster home for awhile he can walk and play normally. Him and Hallie would make quite the pair. 









I've seen this guy get adopted then posted on craigslist when it didn't work out and then he got returned, adopted again, and then returned-









Evan is my dream Aussie!-









And I couldn't resist posting this boy, isn't he a Bello clone?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

My boyfriend and I are raving about that first puppy, Hallie. Even he agrees he would allow me to snatch him up.


----------



## RaeganW

Oh I love that little Spaniel mix! I also love when shelters take the time to take nice looking pictures, I think it makes such a difference.


----------



## my lil nut case

There are so many that i see that i want. I just saw this girl... there is very little info about her, but she is a cutie. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15889436?recno=9










I'm still on the fence about adding another dog to our house though... i love them and want another one, but with my luck the new dog would pick up all of Bandit's reactivity and other bad habits (instead of the way i would want it to work where the new dog would teach him to mellow out ). Plus she is only 6 months old and and i don't trust Bandit around puppies anymore as he can be a bully with them (he is only 13 months old himself!) Oh well, maybe someday i will find just the right match for him.


----------



## tamarama

Isn't he adorable? His name is Lucky. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15387723?recno=2


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I have two new favs:

Percy (ACDxBC mix):








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15994731?recno=1

Flip (sheltiexBC mix):








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15931301?recno=20
I love the bio on this one!


----------



## Active Dog

Ok so lately me and my husband have decided that getting a small dog would be our next animal adoption. Since we only have Ava, and she is so well behaved that we feel able to take on a second dog. We live an active life, with 45-60 minute walks/hikes every day. So I have decide that a papillon/or papillon mix will be a good fit. In our area we don't have a whole lot of papillons around but i stumbled upon these two girls who I have fallen in love with, they are about 2 hours away but its well worth it if they fit with our home! Here they are!



















These guys and girls are other ones that I have also looked at and wouldn't mind taking in! Haha I guess there is no end!


----------



## Active Dog

Does the last dog look like a mix (for all the papillon owners out there lol) cause petfinder says that he is a mix?


----------



## Hallie

I love all the dogs you guys are posting, I can't believe people actually didn't want them.

TWAB: Isn't that puppy sooo cute? I don't want a puppy for my next dog but that little guy makes me reconsider!



RaeganW said:


> Oh I love that little Spaniel mix! I also love when shelters take the time to take nice looking pictures, I think it makes such a difference.


I hope you're talking about the spaniel mix I posted, I loooooovvvee him! All the dogs I posted are at the knoxville shelter (about 15 mins away) and they have a photographer that volunteers for them, the pictures are always great! My shelter doesn't even list on petfinder


----------



## PappyMom

He has a very Papillon face, not sure what the rest of him looks like. He looks pure Pap from his face... I think the shelters will label a Pap a mix if its any non-traditional color... They'd be quick to label my Gizmo as a mix too, even though he's pure..he's tall and white-faced.


----------



## Active Dog

PappyMom said:


> He has a very Papillon face, not sure what the rest of him looks like. He looks pure Pap from his face... I think the shelters will label a Pap a mix if its any non-traditional color... They'd be quick to label my Gizmo as a mix too, even though he's pure..he's tall and white-faced.


Thank you! I thought his face looked very pap too, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## theyogachick

Lately I am obsessed with spotted dogs...like these...

Meet Billy:




























They think he is a australian shepherd mixed with something...Catahoula, maybe. I think he is a bundle of CUTE!

Here is Roscoe...he is the rescue dog that my husband and I tried to adopt, but it didn't work out for us (also a Catahoula mix):










I still love Roscoe, but he really didn't love my husband...and we can't get a puppy until summer, so I have to pine away for Billy (and his sister...Emma: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15868768?recno=4 and his brother Sparks: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15868715?recno=3)

Sigh...I love and hate Petfinder all at the same time!


----------



## halcyontempest

I so want this little Aussie pup, but I don't have room for another dog right now. Plus, he's on the other side of the country.


----------



## Crantastic

Active Dog said:


> Does the last dog look like a mix (for all the papillon owners out there lol) cause petfinder says that he is a mix?


Hard to tell just from the face shot... are there any more pictures? I think he's my favorite of all the dogs you posted, although they are all adorable.


----------



## Active Dog

No I wish there were more picture!  I think he is my favorite too, he just looks so happy lol! If they post any new pics of him though I will post them up!


----------



## Hallie

Isn't this girl awesome?

How can you not love a mixed breed that is so evenly mixed. The coat of a GSP and the face of a boxer, perfectly mixed . She's up for adoption.


----------



## nekomi

Every now and again, I browse the Fairbanks, Alaska area to look for racing huskies... not that I'd adopt one, but it's amazing the caliber of dogs that shows up in their rescue system! I always thought it would be a great way for a recreational musher to get a great new dog, AND support rescue too.

Anyway, this dog, for some reason, has completely captivated me. His name is "Mighty". I love his face, looks like he has a little scar under his lip, poor boy. I don't know why, but I am SO enamored with him. 

His hips and back legs look "off" to me, though; anyone else get that impression? It's like he can't straighten up any further, his back legs are too short. Is there something going on there or is that just how he's built? Genuine curiosity from someone who needs to learn more about canine conformation and structure... his hind end just looks so stiff.

ANYWAY. Doesn't matter - I still think this boy is amazing for some reason. My new Petfinder crush 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15875285?recno=8


----------



## KibaKibbles

Wow, that dog is beautiful. He reminds me of a wolf. 

Right now I'm in love with these puppies. It's just I don't neccessarily trust the rescue group. They seem legit, but after reading some things I'm really cautious about puppy mills.


----------



## marsha=whitie

For those who enjoy rotties and spotted doggies...
This little girl is BEAUTIFUL!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15691071?recno=0


----------



## Hallie

marsha=whitie said:


> For those who enjoy rotties and spotted doggies...
> This little girl is BEAUTIFUL!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15691071?recno=0


I love her!


----------



## lucidity

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel depressed reading ads on Petfinder?

I just went through a bunch of ads that made me feel SICK. So many dogs abandoned because they're old (9 years old isn't THAT old!). There was also one ad where a dog was rescued because its owner wanted to put it down for skin problems and an ear infection! Seriously, what is wrong with people? 

There was a foster mom who found a 10 day old puppy in a plastic bag dumped at a market. People can be so heartless.


----------



## DJEtzel

lucidity said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else feel depressed reading ads on Petfinder?
> 
> I just went through a bunch of ads that made me feel SICK. So many dogs abandoned because they're old (9 years old isn't THAT old!). There was also one ad where a dog was rescued because its owner wanted to put it down for skin problems and an ear infection! Seriously, what is wrong with people?
> 
> There was a foster mom who found a 10 day old puppy in a plastic bag dumped at a market. People can be so heartless.


I'm lucky in that the only petfinder ads I usually look at are from my Humane Society, which does not accept owner surrenders so *usually* there isn't much background info and nothing to be sad about... 

Although, there is a guy there right now named Chance. He was found on the side of the road badly beated and neglected. He had pressure sores, a broken front leg (which they had to amputate and remove) and a lot of diseases including heartworm, kennel cough, and mange. He's a pit/lab mix I believe and he's about 15-20 lbs (adult) from the looks of it right now. Extremely emaciated. He came in with a friend in worse condition and they couldn't save him so he was pts. Chance has been there for about two weeks and is bulking up and doing so well that they're actually taking him to an awareness event this weekend.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

marsha=whitie said:


> For those who enjoy rotties and spotted doggies...
> This little girl is BEAUTIFUL!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15691071?recno=0


I see they adopt out to only within 150 miles of them so I guess I won't be getting her. She is awesome and I would definitely have a second dog now (which I really don't think I'm ready for yet) if she was closer.

Lucidity - no it's not just you. Petfinder is depressing sometimes. Just as depressing are some of the neighborhoods near me. I walk Flash and see so many dogs in small pens in backyards or tied out and it's obvious that that is their life. AC drives by constantly so apparently they are okay with what they see. I really really want to move!


----------



## foxthegoldfish

DO WANT!!!

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=280212270


----------



## KibaKibbles

This little Italian Greyhound has caught my interest since February. I would put in an adoption aplication, but prior Italian Greyhound experience is needed, and I've never owned one.. That's probably why he has been up for so long.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

That IG is beautiful! Poor thing looks terrified though.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Maybe you could apply and just express your interest and knowledge of the breed? I know some rescues that put breed experience required, but were willing to review an application that expressed a real interest in becoming an owner.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Do you ever see a dog that just makes you laugh? Like this little guy.
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16051804?recno=17


----------



## theyogachick

KibaKibbles said:


> Wow, that dog is beautiful. He reminds me of a wolf.
> 
> Right now I'm in love with these puppies. It's just I don't neccessarily trust the rescue group. They seem legit, but after reading some things I'm really cautious about puppy mills.


OMG Shiba babies!

Where are they? I want one!


----------



## LiftBig315




----------



## marsha=whitie

BAHAHAHAHA! Lady McScruff. LOL








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15615942?recno=3


----------



## marsha=whitie

*drool*
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15978518?recno=4








Do you think they'd fit well together, this "Perky" and my Callie? lol


----------



## KibaKibbles

theyogachick said:


> OMG Shiba babies!
> 
> Where are they? I want one!


Shiba Inu rescue Organization in Chicago.. They have a boy and a girl left from what I see on Petfinder.


----------



## Laurelin

Soooo cute.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14177069?recno=22


----------



## DJEtzel

I. Want. Maglio.


----------



## Laurelin

Omg, I waaaaannnt. *cries*

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15314901?recno=1


----------



## RaeganW

Laurelin said:


> Omg, I waaaaannnt. *cries*
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15314901?recno=1


OMG She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Laurelin said:


> Soooo cute.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14177069?recno=22


I like that lab mix! I'm seeing lab x vizsla?


----------



## NRB

I do not want a female, nor do i want a hound. but what a looker. So regal.










And yet so cute!










her page:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16038961?recno=18


----------



## NRB

this one I want;










he's in SC

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15663219?recno=20

This little dude is super cute:









he's in NC

ttp://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16034969?rvp=1

someone's next agility partner:









in Va;
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15913105?recno=12


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

NRB said:


> this one I want;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15663219?recno=20


Aussie, huh? I see BC, and the description says he has a tail and they don't know anything about his past.


----------



## Dunixi

Ripley..in New Brunswick..such a cute old boy.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16023053?recno=6

Tago..literally 15 minutes from me..but he can't be around cats. He is an owner surrender. I've already talked to the shelter about him.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15956309?recno=1

Chico..this is the boy my boyfriend wants..he is so cute..and being pitty, I worry about the home he may get up here if he gets one.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15850210?recno=0


----------



## Crantastic

Haha, look at Socks. I like his markings... he just looks like a little ball of fluff.


----------



## Jessymp

Squeeee... 

Tecate, he's listed as pap x pom









Daisy, listed as a BC









Buddy, another Bc 










More to come later when I'm more rested.


----------



## NRB

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Aussie, huh? I see BC, and the description says he has a tail and they don't know anything about his past.



Aussies have tails. Most are born with the tail and the breeder will dock. How many Blue Merle BC's have you seen? And he's MELLOW. No toy no prey drive. Screams Aussie to me. Not that it matters. They often get the breeds wrong. This guy sounds wonderful.


----------



## DJEtzel

NRB said:


> Aussies have tails. Most are born with the tail and the breeder will dock. How many Blue Merle BC's have you seen? And he's MELLOW. No toy no prey drive. Screams Aussie to me. Not that it matters. They often get the breeds wrong. This guy sounds wonderful.


Blue merle BC's aren't that uncommon. There are a few around here that I see. Personally, I think that guy is a BC. The head just doesn't scream aussie to me, and I usually see a distinct difference.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

NRB said:


> How many Blue Merle BC's have you seen?


Actually, lots! I've attached a pic of a blue merle BC with whom I played frisbee yesterday. I'm guessing the rescue folks think that BC's don't come in blue merle, so they labeled him Aussie. Like you said, though - doesn't matter. And he sounds wonderful, either way.


----------



## Laurelin

NRB said:


> Aussies have tails. Most are born with the tail and the breeder will dock. How many Blue Merle BC's have you seen? And he's MELLOW. No toy no prey drive. Screams Aussie to me. Not that it matters. They often get the breeds wrong. This guy sounds wonderful.


Lol neither Aussies nor bcs are usually mellow though I know several of both breeds that are really calm, mellow dogs.

But yeah, Aussies often come with tails, bcs often come in merle. He could be either or a mix of one or the other. Personally I see more Aussie based on the pics but that's just a guess. It's a lot easier to tell bc or aussie in person. My guess would be either bc/retreiver or aussie/retriever.


----------



## NRB

DJEtzel said:


> Blue merle BC's aren't that uncommon. There are a few around here that I see. Personally, I think that guy is a BC. The head just doesn't scream aussie to me, and I usually see a distinct difference.


Funny it WAS the that screams Aussie to me. Looks Exactly like my old girl. Will have to dig up pics of her. 

Edit: ok I looked and looked but I can't find a side shot of her head. But I swear she is the spitting image of that dog. I guess you are thinking that Aussies have a deeper dish to the face?

All the Aussies from my mom's litter were mellow dogs. Tazz, Wally, Red and what's his name.....

Again i really doesn't Matter what the dog is. But I find it odd that he screams Aussie to me and he's totally BC to other people.....

I Do think that there is a wide variety in the Aussie Breed. Esp since they were not AKC recognized when I was a little girl and growing up with Aussies. They looked different then. Smaller, less coat. Always flop ears. Never saw a prick eared dog til recent decades. AND the girl that I had came from a mother that looked different from other Aussies that I knew. Flatter face. Less dish than the ones I knew earlier.


----------



## DJEtzel

Haha, I guess everyone sees them both differently. I always see aussies with fatter, rounder heads, and BCs with flatter, slender heads. 

I suppose the region in which you live could affect how the breed looks a little too, if there are predominant lines running in your area, ya know?

haha, either way, it's a cute dog, and you're right, it doesn't matter what it is.


----------



## BrittanyG

I wish I could link from my local shelter, but I can't save pics off their site. I want about 5 dogs NOW. They even have a full bred Chessie pup there, unbelievable.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Petfinder is really just being unfair today:




























All cute, all heart string tuggers. The little Pit mix is way passed her time at the local kill shelter. The Crestie is 9 years old and his mom is terminally ill and looking for a good home for him before her time is done. The Bulldog had surgery for inverted eye lids, massive abdominal surgery, and a bad skin infection. He's only 9 months old!


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Petfinder is really just being unfair today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All cute, all heart string tuggers. The little Pit mix is way passed her time at the local kill shelter. The Crestie is 9 years old and his mom is terminally ill and looking for a good home for him before her time is done. The Bulldog had surgery for inverted eye lids, massive abdominal surgery, and a bad skin infection. He's only 9 months old!


Poor puppies! 

I don't know about the last one, but I would definitely take the first two in a heartbeat. Gawd, I don't know if I've mentioned it, but when I move out, I'm pretty sure I'm going to turn into a hoarder..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Poor puppies!
> 
> I don't know about the last one, but I would definitely take the first two in a heartbeat. Gawd, I don't know if I've mentioned it, but when I move out, I'm pretty sure I'm going to turn into a hoarder..


It's like I have a secret ability to pick the ones that have the saddest story. I'm now hitting up every source possible to get the first girl pulled. The other two are luckily safe and not at risk to be PTS. 

I have ALWAYS wanted a Crestie, though, and an American Bulldog. We almost adopted an American Bulldog before Jack but someone snatched him up before we could.


----------



## Laurelin

DJEtzel said:


> Haha, I guess everyone sees them both differently. I always see aussies with fatter, rounder heads, and BCs with flatter, slender heads.
> 
> I suppose the region in which you live could affect how the breed looks a little too, if there are predominant lines running in your area, ya know?
> 
> haha, either way, it's a cute dog, and you're right, it doesn't matter what it is.


In the working lines of both breeds other than tail and movement, they can look a ton alike. Check out some of these aussies:

http://www.adastrafarm.com/Australi...kingAustralianShepherds/tabid/70/Default.aspx

Specifically this aussie:

http://www.adastrafarm.com/Portals/0/images/dogs/Hangin Tree Rojo Lay 1993.JPG

Or this aussie

http://www.risingsunfarm.com/photos/dolly/dolly1-lg.jpg

And well.. you can certainly find dished faced border collies in the show lines:

http://s.bebo.com/app-image/8131923...04/12/Aust_NZ_Ch_Glentress_Chain_Reaction.jpg

http://www.risingsunfarm.com/photos/Mars New 09/New Mars 5-09-09/mars head forward lg.jpg

http://cloisonneshowdogs.com/uploads/Shine6.jpg

So yeah... not that easy.


----------



## tamarama

omg, so cute!
Monty looks like the kinda guy who has a good time!!! http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14261746?recno=7









Sinatra, I love his eyes!!! So pretty!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16014380?recno=23









Sidney, such a pretty girl! (PS, I love the ears that stick up, can you tell?)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15706713?recno=13


----------



## lauren17

Everyone always thinks my aussie is a BC. They can look very similar but that blue merle pictured above looks totally aussie to me. I actually prefer the slender faced, less coated aussies.


----------



## NRB

The Black Tri in the foreground is Addie the mother, the blue in the front is my Tazz and the Black tri in the back is Wally, her brother. Of the 3 Addie and Wally have tails. All Aussies. They have the flatter heads, esp Addie.


----------



## NRB

Ok another one that who cares if he's a BC or Aussie. He's Cute!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15965385?recno=20










This girl is supposed to be a pomeranian. Check out those eyes.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15931913?recno=8


----------



## BrittanyG

Looks like a longhair Doxie mix more than a Pom..very cute!!


----------



## lauren17

So funny mixes... lol I want this guy 










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16023028?recno=6

And look at this guys long legs lol he's supposed to be a doxie mix









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15485914?recno=18

These two cockers are beautiful!



















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15541102?recno=7

I've never really been a pug person but I sure would like to give this old girl a home










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15838611?recno=21


----------



## BrittanyG

Aha! Apparently I can email the ad to myself, then save the pic.










PENNY - ID#A1081148

My name is Penny and I am a spayed female, brown Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year and 6 months old.
I weigh approximately 52 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 21, 2010. 










MERCURY - ID#A1087717

My name is Mercury and I am an unaltered male, brown and white Pit Bull Terrier.

The shelter thinks I am about 9 months old.
I weigh approximately 30 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 22, 2010. 










RICCO - ID#A1090758

My name is Ricco and I am an unaltered male, red Rottweiler.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year and 1 month old.
I weigh approximately 72 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 09, 2010. 










ROCKY - ID#A1092654

My name is Rocky and I am an unaltered male, black American Staffordshire Terrier.


The shelter thinks I am about 7 months old.
I weigh approximately 38 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 22, 2010.


----------



## BrittanyG

I am REALLY attracted to this one, maybe I'll go visit her.










HARLEY - ID#A1094868

My name is Harley and I am an unaltered female, brown and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 years and 0 months old.
I weigh approximately 60 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 03, 2010. 










MANNY - ID#A1102660

My name is Manny and I am an unaltered male, black and tan Rottweiler and Labrador Retriever.

The shelter thinks I am about 10 months old.
I weigh approximately 63 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 25, 2010.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

lauren17 said:


> So funny mixes... lol I want this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16023028?recno=6
> 
> And look at this guys long legs lol he's supposed to be a doxie mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15485914?recno=18


Wow, those are some funny mixes. The face on the first one reminds me of my Kit. Based on nothing but appearances, I'm thinking that dog could be corgi x BC. 

The second one is cute, too, but doxi? Where do these rescues come up with these breed guesses? I see a puggle with long legs. 

Rico is also very handsome.


----------



## my lil nut case

this little guy is adorable... he is the last of a litter of 11 to be adopted out...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15397400?recno=19










this is his mom with the pups as newborns.. she's been adopted already... she was listed as a beagle/ rottie cross i think


----------



## lauren17

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Wow, those are some funny mixes. The face on the first one reminds me of my Kit. Based on nothing but appearances, I'm thinking that dog could be corgi x BC.
> 
> The second one is cute, too, but doxi? Where do these rescues come up with these breed guesses? I see a puggle with long legs.
> 
> Rico is also very handsome.


yeah he does look like he could be a corgi x BC. I def thought corgi is half and your right he does look a bit like a short version of Kit  Whatever he is, he sure looks like a fun dog lol

And I know, right! Where do they come up with this stuff? doxi? lol I agree puggle. Theres a dog in our local shelter that I just saw that is listed as a corgi but looks like a jack russell lol I dont know how you mess up that much


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

my lil nut case said:


> this is his mom with the pups as newborns.. she's been adopted already... she was listed as a beagle/ rottie cross i think


She looks alot like my Flash but Flash has Pug in her as well and I believe is smaller (and looking like she might stay that way).


----------



## RaeganW

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16011815?recno=16

One year old, owner surrender, loves to play, I bet she's an absolute DOLL. Guh, I want another dooooooog.


----------



## Jod-dog

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16046481?rvp=1

This dog only weighs 7 lbs. She is a Westie/Maltese mix. Isn't she a doll!










This is the other dog that we considered. She has been adopted already. She was listed as a Schipperke mix--but she looks more like a terrier to me!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

All in unison now...

"AWE"









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15936130?recno=13

I also like this BC x pit very much:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13869945?recno=17


----------



## IggyPoot

These two are beautiful Great Pyrenees mixes!

The guy in the back is waving at me, I mean come on!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15948511?recno=1


----------



## tw1n

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I also like this BC x pit very much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13869945?recno=17


Wow... what a cool looking combination. I like her.


----------



## NRB

Cuteness:










they only adopt out to the DC metro area....

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14803190?recno=0

Can someone explain to me HOW to save searches in the Petfinder site? I've signed up, loged in, and hit save search but when I go back to find that particular dog, I get a list of dogs that I've never seen before. IE: the dog above is Oliver hardy in DC. Can't find him now....


----------



## DJEtzel

I always favorite it to my favorites folder.


----------



## princesstiffany

tw1n said:


> Wow... what a cool looking combination. I like her.


looks similar to the pit mix we have at our shelter.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

tw1n said:


> Wow... what a cool looking combination. I like her.


Pit x BC is actually a pretty common breed mix around here - I think because those are a couple of the most common breeds in this area. I know several dogs of this mix, although this girl is certainly very striking with her tri-color and split-face!


----------



## RaeganW

OMG I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread for a while, before I drive off to a distant land and come home with a new puppy. There's seven dogs I want NOW on this page alone.


----------



## marsha=whitie

RaeganW said:


> OMG I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread for a while, before I drive off to a distant land and come home with a new puppy. There's seven dogs I want NOW on this page alone.


That is EXACTLY what I was thinking myself.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

marsha=whitie said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was thinking myself.


Dog-sitting usually cures me of any desire to get a second dog. If I do it every couple of months, I stay very much in control of the *cute doggy = WANT* syndrome.


----------



## PappyMom

My sister's petfinder crush is Colby, a chinese crested:








link to his page: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16008885?recno=4

And mine is Andy, a Pap/Sheltie mix:








link: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16040265?recno=2

And Angel, a Papillon mix:








Link to her page: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16018968?recno=11

I reeeeallllyyyy love Angel.


----------



## PappyMom

My sister also loves Meaux, a Shar Pei:








link: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15907647?recno=18


----------



## BooLette

A powderpuff chinese crested named Chewy. He is exactly what I want! Isn't he gorgeous!?


----------



## DJEtzel

BooLette said:


> A powderpuff chinese crested named Chewy. He is exactly what I want! Isn't he gorgeous!?


You mean he's not a yorkie!?

I looked at him and swore he was yorkie/poodle or something.


----------



## Jod-dog

PappyMom said:


> My sister also loves Meaux, a Shar Pei:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15907647?recno=18


He's cute--but for some reason, I first saw him and thought pig. I don't know why! LOL


----------



## NRB

DJEtzel said:


> I always favorite it to my favorites folder.


Doh, Smacks Head.


----------



## Jod-dog

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16075207?recno=4
This dog looks like he could be Scrappy's brother!









Look at that face! Oh, I want it!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15535685?recno=14
I have a thing for Schnauzer mixes!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

DJEtzel said:


> I always favorite it to my favorites folder.


Problem for me is I find them at work and want to show my son at home, so I have to find them again. Won't work to save to my favorites at work. I wish they did have a save feature of some sort for favorites when you log in.


----------



## DJEtzel

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Problem for me is I find them at work and want to show my son at home, so I have to find them again. Won't work to save to my favorites at work. I wish they did have a save feature of some sort for favorites when you log in.


I do that sometimes too- i just email the link to myself and when i get home i check my email then click the link and favorite it


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

nrb said:


> doh, smacks head.


^^this!^^ :d:d:d:d


----------



## DJEtzel

Haha. I spend so much time on the internet, I catch on to these things; don't feel bad.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh, the fearful ones make my heart soft. Even this picture shows how scared she is.


----------



## Miranda16

how ridiculously adorable is this girl
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15947284?recno=10









ahhhhhh i cant take the cuteness
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16074945?recno=6
i wonder what they will look like when they grow up

and another one








she was adopted ... good for her ..... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15873146?recno=24


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I just told my boyfriend we're getting this girl, like it or not:


----------



## Miranda16

[/QUOTE]







[/QUOTE]

i wanna poke her little tongue


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I know. And kiss her little five head. She's a mill rescue and they had to remove most of her teeth, so she'll always have that little tongue hanging out.


----------



## PappyMom

omg, TWAB.. I love her.


----------



## RaeganW

LOL I didn't even have to see the poster. "That face, that tongue, that's TWAB dog!"


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

If you love her, definitely do NOT look at ALL the dogs here:

http://www.hua.org/component/animals/

Every single one of them could come live with me.


----------



## marsha=whitie

[/QUOTE]

i wanna poke her little tongue[/QUOTE]

seeing this adorable, fat little girl everyday would make me happy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

RaeganW said:


> LOL I didn't even have to see the poster. "That face, that tongue, that's TWAB dog!"


LOL Those quirky little ones get me every time.


----------



## .mg

PappyMom said:


> And mine is Andy, a Pap/Sheltie mix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16040265?recno=2


Saw him today...WANT him!


----------



## Jod-dog

Okay, Help out a girl here...

What is TWAB? It sounds dirty or something! LOL


----------



## Jod-dog

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh, the fearful ones make my heart soft. Even this picture shows how scared she is.



Okay, she looks like a Schnauzer (mix?). I have a thing for them. She's a doll!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

How about this guy?








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16092437?recno=22
I've seen a few BC x ACD mixes and I'm thinking I could seriously go for one as my next dog (like YEARS from now).


----------



## nekomi

Keeno is AWESOME! Wow! If he was closer to me, I'd be sorely tempted. Just a stunning dog and looks like a hoot, too. Facial structure and mannerisms remind me a LOT of my Loki.


----------



## Laurelin

I want this poor old man.










http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexStetson2009-108.htm

And this guy looks like Nard as a phalene!










http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexBailey2010-13.htm

And this guy omg stunning!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16076096?recno=0


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

nekomi said:


> Facial structure and mannerisms remind me a LOT of my Loki.


Hmm, I wonder why??!!!

Here's another BC x ACD mix that I've had my eye on FOREVER. No idea what she's still doing on petfinder, unless they won't let her go to a non-agility home. She has more of an ACD build, IMO:
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15412679?recno=8


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Laurelin said:


> And this guy omg stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16076096?recno=0


Wowzers, he's a stunner. I strongly prefer smooth BC's (which most of the mixes are, anyway, it seems), but dogs like this make me think twice.


----------



## Laurelin

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16023137?recno=7

Not entirely sure what this guy is, but I want him:










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15713638?recno=5










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16061072?recno=14

and this guy just takes my breath away.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15700860?recno=24

Too many wonderful dogs!


----------



## nekomi

Oh my GOSH, I totally want to adopt this girl. TOTALLY. She sounds amazing. She's not far from me either.

The photo makes it hard to tell, but I would not be surprised if there was a bit of wolf in there. The coloring looks like a black wolfdog phasing out with age. The back legs look like what I'd expect from a low-to-mid content. Tail appears correct. There's a prominent "cape" along her withers. It's hard to tell, though, because she IS shaved from spaying and it's making her look leggier.

I don't need another pack member, though.  I'll keep telling myself that. My heart is doing flips just looking at her pics, she's gorgeous. Good with other dogs and with CATS. *swoon*










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15914309?recno=9


----------



## Laurelin

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Wowzers, he's a stunner. I strongly prefer smooth BC's (which most of the mixes are, anyway, it seems), but dogs like this make me think twice.


I generally like a moderate coat and definitely prefer prick ears in any breed but that guy is gorgeous. Then again I'd take any bc pretty much looks wise. I really really want a bc or another sheltie right now.


----------



## Jod-dog

Not to be a pest, but I am going to ask again...

What does TWAB stand for?

Anyone? 

Thanks!


----------



## bigblackdogs

Jod-dog said:


> Not to be a pest, but I am going to ask again...
> 
> What does TWAB stand for?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


its the shortened version of ThoseWordsAtBest's screen name.


----------



## lauren17

Laurelin said:


> and this guy just takes my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15700860?recno=24
> 
> Too many wonderful dogs!


*drools* I want! Wow what a gorgeous sheltie! I'm starting to be drawn to shelties right now.. If I were to get another dog it would probably be a sheltie or pyr shep.


----------



## Shaina

Throwing a terrier into the mix, since we're so herder-heavy at the moment... 

Meet Amber, the JRT/PRT (long-legged type)

"Meet Amber! She is both sporty and spunky. Her ahtleticism will entertain you for hours as she chases ball after ball always faithfully returning to you for more. While she is an active pup, she also enjoys a fluffy pillow and a nap in the sunshine. Her personality is that of a very social, agreeable little dog. She is sure to make someone a great companion! Amber is 4-5 months old and weighs about 13 lbs."


----------



## Jod-dog

bigblackdogs said:


> its the shortened version of ThoseWordsAtBest's screen name.


LOL Now I feel like an Idiot!! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Laurelin

lauren17 said:


> *drools* I want! Wow what a gorgeous sheltie! I'm starting to be drawn to shelties right now.. If I were to get another dog it would probably be a sheltie or pyr shep.


I love both breeds and hope to have both one of these days. Shelties are AMAZING dogs. I miss having them so much. I had shelties for over 15 years so it's weird not having at least one around. I want a bc next but I keep looking back at the sheltie rescues too. Oh well, I have a while to decide.


----------



## Kumacho

Ooo! I'm in love!










They are going to attempt K9 training with him first but if he isn't adaptable to that kind of training they are going to put him up for adoption.


----------



## AccidentalChef

GottaLuvMutts said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16092437?recno=22
> I've seen a few BC x ACD mixes and I'm thinking I could seriously go for one as my next dog (like YEARS from now).



Awesome dog... of course I may be biased... he reminds me a lot of my new guy!










I say go for it!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jod-dog said:


> Okay, she looks like a Schnauzer (mix?). I have a thing for them. She's a doll!


Get in line! I called to have her pulled and got put a list behind three other rescues.


----------



## Jod-dog

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Get in line! I called to have her pulled and got put a list behind three other rescues.


Darn! LOL Nope, we are a one family dog. It was like pulling teeth to get DH to agree to Scrappers!


----------



## Jod-dog

Look at Oliver!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16053134?rvp=1










Oh, I love this guy's face! He's a schnauzer/yorkie mix!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15627102?recno=0










I have a thing for scruffy looking dogs! This is Hamish.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16060949?recno=13


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

AccidentalChef said:


> Awesome dog... of course I may be biased... he reminds me a lot of my new guy!
> 
> I say go for it!


You're right - they do look a lot alike! Particularly in body structure. Looking at the eyes (shape especially), though, I see a lot more BC in Keeno. Do you know what mix yours is?

Oh, I wish I could just go for it! The only dogs I'm ever interested in, though, are the high-drive, high-intelligence kind that need tons of attention and time. And I just can't handle two of those. So for now I just torture myself by drooling over all the incredible dogs on petfinder.


----------



## AccidentalChef

GottaLuvMutts said:


> You're right - they do look a lot alike! Particularly in body structure. Looking at the eyes (shape especially), though, I see a lot more BC in Keeno. Do you know what mix yours is?
> 
> Oh, I wish I could just go for it! The only dogs I'm ever interested in, though, are the high-drive, high-intelligence kind that need tons of attention and time. And I just can't handle two of those. So for now I just torture myself by drooling over all the incredible dogs on petfinder.


The woman who turned mine in to the rescue said she bought him at a pet store as a purebred BC. Even with as much variation as BCs can have, that seems pretty unlikely, especially from a pet shop. The BC rescue called him ACD/BC, which I believe. 

I'm the same way with high drive, high intelligence dogs. Two really don't seem to be that much more work than one, aside from some training and socialization issues that I'm still working on. My other dog is ACD/Rottie, so she's always taken as much time as I could give her. Now they actually keep each other occupied most of the time. They still need exercise and training every day, of course, but it's usually not too bad. Still, there are days like today that I think retired greyhounds sound like the perfect dogs!


----------



## lauren17

Laurelin said:


> I love both breeds and hope to have both one of these days. Shelties are AMAZING dogs. I miss having them so much. I had shelties for over 15 years so it's weird not having at least one around. I want a bc next but I keep looking back at the sheltie rescues too. Oh well, I have a while to decide.


My grandma had shelties while I was growing up and I just loved them. They are different lol but great dogs. I haven't met any pyr sheps yet, but I'd really love to have one some day. I won't be getting another dog for some time either but still I like to look


----------



## Laurelin

lauren17 said:


> My grandma had shelties while I was growing up and I just loved them. *They are different* lol but great dogs. I haven't met any pyr sheps yet, but I'd really love to have one some day. I won't be getting another dog for some time either but still I like to look


Lol that made me laugh. I really think shelties might just be the weirdest breed out there or at least close to it. They definitely have some strange quirks.


----------



## lauren17

Laurelin said:


> Lol that made me laugh. I really think shelties might just be the weirdest breed out there or at least close to it. They definitely have some strange quirks.


Haha yes they do but I think thats one of the reasons I like them.

I remember one of my grandmas shelties was weird about doorways. He'd come to the doorway and bark,bark,bark then jump through to the next room lol. He did it his whole life and we still don't know why


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jod-dog said:


> Darn! LOL Nope, we are a one family dog. It was like pulling teeth to get DH to agree to Scrappers!


He'll break. Just ask my boyfriend. We were "done" at three. We have four now.


----------



## theyogachick

This girl is GORGEOUS...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16086173&mtf=1

Of course the rescue says she has many pending applications on her already (no surprise)

...oh, did I mention my husband and I put an application in on her this morning?


----------



## Shaina

Another terrier for you all 

Wyatt


And a BorderJack, Kelly


----------



## BooLette

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> If you love her, definitely do NOT look at ALL the dogs here:
> 
> http://www.hua.org/component/animals/
> 
> Every single one of them could come live with me.


You are so evil for posting that site! Some of those stories are so sad!


----------



## BooLette

DJEtzel said:


> You mean he's not a yorkie!?
> 
> I looked at him and swore he was yorkie/poodle or something.


Nope, Chinese Crested Powderpuff.  Isn't he gorgeous!?!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Shaina said:


> Another terrier for you all
> 
> And a BorderJack, Kelly


Love her, want her!


----------



## DJEtzel

BooLette said:


> Nope, Chinese Crested Powderpuff.  Isn't he gorgeous!?!


Haha, yes, he is! I'm not much for small dogs, but I'd take him.


----------



## Laurelin

lauren17 said:


> Haha yes they do but I think thats one of the reasons I like them.
> 
> I remember one of my grandmas shelties was weird about doorways. He'd come to the doorway and bark,bark,bark then jump through to the next room lol. He did it his whole life and we still don't know why


Lol Beau, one of the papillons, refuses to walk through doors too. He MUST jump through them. It's very weird.


----------



## aoootheo

I grew up with 5 dogs in my house from a baby and then again at the age 6 the family bough another dog which just kept chasing my cusin and I in and out of the house. What do you like most about your dog or dogs in general?


----------



## DJEtzel

aoootheo said:


> I grew up with 5 dogs in my house from a baby and then again at the age 6 the family bough another dog which just kept chasing my cusin and I in and out of the house. What do you like most about your dog or dogs in general?


This has nothing to do with the topic at hand. You're hijacking this thread, please start your own thread if you'd like to ask this to everybody.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

BooLette said:


> You are so evil for posting that site! Some of those stories are so sad!


You were warned!  I found that site because we just got back from driving a leg on a route for one of their pups. I had clicked on it initially to find a picture of the Dachshund we were driving, and then got stuck on there for hours.


----------



## aoootheo

DJEtzel said:


> This has nothing to do with the topic at hand. You're hijacking this thread, please start your own thread if you'd like to ask this to everybody.


Sorry i've never used a forum before, so as i was looking through i just decided to post a ccomment, my bad.


----------



## Jod-dog

Laurelin said:


> Lol Beau, one of the papillons, refuses to walk through doors too. He MUST jump through them. It's very weird.


Don't you know you have to jump into the next dimension? LOL


----------



## Jod-dog

Oh my goodness! There are THREE Great Pyrenees available at the shelter near me. THREE! ALL from different places! Oh, someone here NEEDS to take them home! They are so pretty!!!!!


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13055157?recno=14 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13527307?recno=12 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13445640?recno=13


----------



## BooLette

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You were warned!  I found that site because we just got back from driving a leg on a route for one of their pups. I had clicked on it initially to find a picture of the Dachshund we were driving, and then got stuck on there for hours.


I guess I should have listened. I kept making my hubby come over to see the pitiful faces. LOL. He was starting to get sick of it. lol

Those faces on that site are just the kind that sucker me in. 

LOL! I was on there for quite a while as well.


----------



## Meshkenet

It is such a good thing this puppy is so far away from here, or I would have a fourth dog!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15855897?recno=0


----------



## marsha=whitie

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14900964?recno=17
*want!*


----------



## BrittanyG

OMG he is gorgeous! 

I found a Webster!!









http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pet/1675678601.html


----------



## Shaina

BrittanyG said:


> OMG he is gorgeous!
> 
> I found a Webster!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pet/1675678601.html


Haha except he's 2/3 her size and she's only a few months old...


----------



## DJEtzel

BrittanyG said:


> OMG he is gorgeous!
> 
> I found a Webster!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pet/1675678601.html


I was going to say the same thing! 

Very cute guy!


----------



## Dunixi

Meet Sam. I think him and Tiberius would be great


----------



## marsha=whitie

Dunixi said:


> Meet Sam. I think him and Tiberius would be great


He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## the_mighty_khan

Dunixi said:


> Meet Sam. I think him and Tiberius would be great


Coincidentally, Jim Kirk had a brother named Sam.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Went down to AC today and met her. My boyfriend foolishly pointed her out to me.


----------



## marsha=whitie

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Went down to AC today and met her. My boyfriend foolishly pointed her out to me.


Silly, silly boy!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

marsha=whitie said:


> Silly, silly boy!


I honestly did NOT see her and was fixated on a Saint puppy and he said "Oh, you would like that dog!" and pointed to her. Now he hasn't heard the end of it.

The picture is terrible. Her ears are HUGE. They stand straight up and have the cutest fringe all over them. Looks like maybe a Pap/Chi cross.


----------



## Laurelin

Meshkenet said:


> It is such a good thing this puppy is so far away from here, or I would have a fourth dog!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15855897?recno=0


Did they just pick a random breed to label that one? lol


----------



## theyogachick

marsha=whitie said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14900964?recno=17
> *want!*


OMG...if it weren't for the fact that hubby wants a puppy and not an adult dog, I would take him in a second! Gorgeous!


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> OMG...if it weren't for the fact that hubby wants a puppy and not an adult dog, I would take him in a second! Gorgeous!


Well, if you can talk your hubby into atLEAST meeting him... this big guy is in Paris! (and I see that you're from Kentucky? I am as well! I'm just stuck in Cincinnati right now.  )


----------



## Meshkenet

Laurelin said:


> Did they just pick a random breed to label that one? lol


I'm sure some rescues label dogs as very rare breeds to get more hits on Petfinder. There was even one labelled as a New Guinea Singing Dog a few months back!


----------



## Shaina

Dunixi said:


> Meet Sam. I think him and Tiberius would be great


So where's the link to his page???? He looks very handsome in that pic.


----------



## Lil RiRi

She's way too far & I am not getting another dog for a long, long time. But, I've always loved the crested babies! 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15410981?recno=9


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Lil RiRi said:


> She's way too far & I am not getting another dog for a long, long time. But, I've always loved the crested babies!


I hope this doesn't come off as rude, but whenever I see a crested, I think of my old My Little Pony dolls. I think it's because of the pattern of hair growth.


----------



## Lil RiRi

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as rude, but whenever I see a crested, I think of my old My Little Pony dolls. I think it's because of the pattern of hair growth.


They are the most pony type dog. I've seen on a lot of breeders websites that refer to them as ponies. They also refer to their hairstyles as the pony cut.


----------



## DJEtzel

Meshkenet said:


> I'm sure some rescues label dogs as very rare breeds to get more hits on Petfinder. There was even one labelled as a New Guinea Singing Dog a few months back!


 Really!? I want one of those sooo bad. I don't know how easy they are to get though.. I never thought they'd have any listed on petfinder.


----------



## theyogachick

Love:










She is labeled as an Aussie mix, but she looks more lab to me...

Either way, I want her!


----------



## nekomi

Take a look at this big guy! Gorgeous! 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16131096?recno=3


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

theyogachick said:


> Love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is labeled as an Aussie mix, but she looks more lab to me...
> 
> Either way, I want her!


Awe, she looks like the embodiment of Love!!!


----------



## theyogachick

And I found a Kowalski!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15824592?rvp=1

I need to stop looking on Petfinder...


----------



## Deron_dog

Holy heck you did find a Wally Bear! LOL, he's several months younger but yep I'd say that Stinker is the spitting image of my stinker at 3.5 months! Lets see...









Contestent named Jersey!









And my Kowalski butt, yep I see it hehehe, I think Jersey's gonna be smaller then Kowalski though. Cause at 3.5 months Wally is quite a bit taller then Jersey


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Almost adopted this girl on Friday. Just couldn't decide if she's a right fit for our house, especially with Jonas' aggression issues. Definitely shed a few tears over her. She's slated to die Monday and I can't get a rescue group to pull her to save my life.










Went back FOUR times to hang out with her. She's so awesome, but I think you can tell that from her big old smile.


----------



## RaeganW

I want a puppyyyyyyy








http://www.mwbcr.org/ourfosterdogspages/fosterdogsjunopups.html


----------



## theyogachick

Deron_dog said:


> Holy heck you did find a Wally Bear! LOL, he's several months younger but yep I'd say that Stinker is the spitting image of my stinker at 3.5 months! Lets see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contestent named Jersey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Kowalski butt, yep I see it hehehe, I think Jersey's gonna be smaller then Kowalski though. Cause at 3.5 months Wally is quite a bit taller then Jersey


Isn't the resemblance uncanny? I would so love to have this dog, but:
1. He's in TN and I am in Kentucky...far North KY
2. I promised my husband not dogs until summer


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Wow this guy looks amazing! Tons of drive and energy! Actually he's exactly what I'm looking for...except I can't get another dog!!


















Here's his page
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15992757?recno=13


----------



## Jod-dog

I love how symmetrical his face is!


----------



## Jod-dog

Look at her:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15942341?recno=24

This little girl is cute too!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16149069?recno=12

This little Scruffy guy is SO cute! Too bad DH only wants one dog!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16149088?recno=15


----------



## Deron_dog

theyogachick said:


> Isn't the resemblance uncanny? I would so love to have this dog, but:
> 1. He's in TN and I am in Kentucky...far North KY
> 2. I promised my husband not dogs until summer


Awww, why not, its nearly Summer little Early won't hurt, and I live in Oregon and my Girl Roxie Roo came from Texas. The adoption process was a bit harder but worth it in the end.


----------



## theyogachick

Deron_dog said:


> Awww, why not, its nearly Summer little Early won't hurt, and I live in Oregon and my Girl Roxie Roo came from Texas. The adoption process was a bit harder but worth it in the end.


I should know better than to come here and post reasons I can't have a dog...this is a group of enablers 

Honestly, thoug, I teach and I am off in the summer which means I can dedicate time to training, etc. and the poor pup won't have to be crated all day...but he is soooooo cute!


----------



## Active Dog

I think its funny how once you have a certain dog type in mind almost all the dogs are similar in one way or another >.<

Like I always think dogs that look like Ava are so cute haha, that and German Shep Dogs!


----------



## Jod-dog

Yep, that's probably where my scruffy thing comes in! LOL My grandparents had a Cairn Terrier when I was REALLY little, and I remember him. He was stolen from their yard when I was around 5 or so. His name was Doc. He was so cute!


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Almost adopted this girl on Friday. Just couldn't decide if she's a right fit for our house, especially with Jonas' aggression issues. Definitely shed a few tears over her. She's slated to die Monday and I can't get a rescue group to pull her to save my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back FOUR times to hang out with her. She's so awesome, but I think you can tell that from her big old smile.


Poor puppy.  She's absolutely adorable!

... You still have two more days to decide, you know.


----------



## Deron_dog

theyogachick said:


> I should know better than to come here and post reasons I can't have a dog...this is a group of enablers
> 
> Honestly, thoug, I teach and I am off in the summer which means I can dedicate time to training, etc. and the poor pup won't have to be crated all day...but he is soooooo cute!



Awww, but Wally needs a twin! Just kidding I understand fully XD.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow this guy looks amazing! Tons of drive and energy! Actually he's exactly what I'm looking for...except I can't get another dog!!


Saw this guy on the PNW BC rescue page (they crosslist with petfinder). Love him!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Saw this guy on the PNW BC rescue page (they crosslist with petfinder). Love him!!!


I kind of want to meet him. But I don't know. I know I'll probably want to bring him home but my mom definitely won't let me so it will end in heart break. But he's so perfect! High energy, young, drivey, and a male is exactly what I want.


----------



## Dunixi

the_mighty_khan said:


> Coincidentally, Jim Kirk had a brother named Sam.


I know. That beautiful boy is in Bangor..its a three hour drive. My boyfriend said no.  I am getting ready to move and really don't need to have a new pupper settling into a new home while I'm still setting into the new home as well.


----------



## Dunixi

Shaina said:


> So where's the link to his page???? He looks very handsome in that pic.


I just went to find his link and he is gone! I'm hoping this means he went to a good home!!


----------



## Shaina

I hope you are right, Dunixi -- I imagine he would find a home fast if his personality is half as good as his looks


----------



## Dunixi

I hope so too Shaina. He is very handsome. They didn't have too much info on him though. Not sure how I'd deal with two huskies lol

Since my boyfriend and I are torn between another husky or a bully breed. I've been looking bully dogs...and found this girl

Precious (I'm doubting she is a mix)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16040725?recno=1









Jayden (ain't she cute?)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14586861?recno=1









Kanella (sooo handsome)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16154339?recno=2


----------



## Shaina

A few lovely pups in need of homes...

Jackie (ACD, 1 yo):









Frannie (ACD, 1yo, 25lb):









Rachel (ACD:









Chandler (DobeX so so darn cute):









and...

Summer (BC X Aussie)


----------



## marsha=whitie

WANT!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15694724?recno=11









So cute!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15836843?recno=0









... Bluetick Coonhound? WTH?
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15619240?recno=0









I just thought that she was pretty... :]
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13682163?recno=19









I love this photo....
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15966741?recno=8









So many pups needing homes. :/


----------



## theyogachick

marsha=whitie said:


> So cute!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15836843?recno=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


I read Vegas's story a while ago...so sad. Did you ever see the picture of him in the cabinet? He was so tiny...but soooo cute! I don't think he is a pitty mix, though. He looks boxer/JRT to me.


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> I read Vegas's story a while ago...so sad. Did you ever see the picture of him in the cabinet? He was so tiny...but soooo cute! I don't think he is a pitty mix, though. He looks boxer/JRT to me.


No, I didn't see him in the cabinet. This was the first time I saw him. Its hard to tell what he is because all of his pics are front views. All I know is that he's so FREAKIN' adorable! Why would someone leave something that cute in a bathtub???


----------



## theyogachick

My husband and I have sent an email and called about this guy:
























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16134936?recno=6

He is a Shiba (although I have never seen a black Shiba). We currently have a 9 year old Shiba and we lost Loki (our 7 year old Shiba) in February. We hadn't wanted another Shiba, but he caught our eye. He is 7 months old and an owner surrender. Unfortunately, the shelter is closed on Tuesdays, so we have to wait until tomorrow to see if he is still available.


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> My husband and I have sent an email and called about this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16134936?recno=6
> 
> He is a Shiba (although I have never seen a black Shiba). We currently have a 9 year old Shiba and we lost Loki (our 7 year old Shiba) in February. We hadn't wanted another Shiba, but he caught our eye. He is 7 months old and an owner surrender. Unfortunately, the shelter is closed on Tuesdays, so we have to wait until tomorrow to see if he is still available.


Oh wow, he's gorgeous! Hopefully they respond back with good news!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I.. I can't even resist this guy. I don't know how I will not adopt him.


----------



## Miranda16

This old girl has been on my petfinder for awhile and she just sounds like an absolute doll ... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16036132?recno=3









CANT HANDLE THE CUTENESSSSS!!!!!!! this little munchkin is absolutely adorable ... he is actually at the same shelter i got my guys from ... they are an awesome group http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16068975?recno=11

i think this guy is quite a looker








and he looks so darn loveablehttp://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/12970040?recno=2

and this is another handsome fella








though it isnt such a great picture http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16085293?recno=18


----------



## Miranda16

those last guys were the guys i found back by my house ... now for up at school =) (i go to school that is just outside of the city ... so there are a TON of bullies ... all of which are amazingly adorable)








absolutely adorable ... and sounds like such a good boy http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15993551?recno=2








what a smile on this girl she sounds great and those pretty green eyes http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/12039717?recno=1

my goodness







look at that underbite ... absolutely adorable little girl http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15887639?recno=1








pretty boy =) http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15435166?recno=20

.... sorry for the photo spam


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I.. I can't even resist this guy. I don't know how I will not adopt him.


Wow, he's adorable! 

5 dogs isn't too bad..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Wow, he's adorable!
> 
> 5 dogs isn't too bad..


You don't have to convince me! I've been periodically yelling "OH GOD HE'S PERFECT!" at my boyfriend since I saw him. He's at the same shelter Jack and Jonas came from- another good sign to me!


----------



## Shaina

theyogachick: Good luck! Let us know how it goes


----------



## theyogachick

Shaina said:


> theyogachick: Good luck! Let us know how it goes


Thanks. I will! 

And *ThoseWorldsAtBest*: He is perfect. I don't know how you are resisting


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I've named him Henry.  I need him.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You don't have to convince me! I've been periodically yelling "OH GOD HE'S PERFECT!" at my boyfriend since I saw him. He's at the same shelter Jack and Jonas came from- another good sign to me!


Haha, that sounds like me. I do the same every time we volunteer at the humane society.. 

What shelter's he at?


----------



## NRB

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I've named him Henry.  I need him.


Yup Henry needs you too. What's his background? Looks Yorki Schnauzer


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Haha, that sounds like me. I do the same every time we volunteer at the humane society..
> 
> What shelter's he at?


 I rename most of the dogs at the shelter to what I would call them. 

He's at the Pet Resource Network in Allegan. They have a Keeshond puppy and I feel like I need to go there.. Just to visit.



NRB said:


> Yup Henry needs you too. What's his background? Looks Yorki Schnauzer


No clue. They don't give a lot of info about their dogs on their site, just age, sex, and who to call. It says Yorkie X Rat terrier cross, but I don't see the Ratty. Likely he's a mill pup. The rescue largely gets puppies from Amish breeders and mills- he's only 5 months old.


----------



## theyogachick

A Keeshond puppy....like this adorable mix?

















(I couldn't resist. If we can't get the Shiba, he is totally my second choice! )


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I rename most of the dogs at the shelter to what I would call them.
> 
> He's at the Pet Resource Network in Allegan. They have a Keeshond puppy and I feel like I need to go there.. Just to visit.


Well Henry looks like it would fit him well. I'm pretty sure once you've named him, you are obligated to adopt. 

I've been scoping out rescues/shelters in that area for when I move. I'm pretty sure the first week I'm there we will be... "visiting" a few of them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

This is that little fuzz butt:










But looking at his brothers.. I suspect he's a mix.


----------



## DJEtzel

Lasagna! Who names a dog that, anyway? 

hm. I found these two guys in my search for Henry and friends. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13214231?recno=22









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16091909?recno=20

I'm drooling over Scooter. I wish we had our house already. He seems like the perfect fit; just what I've been looking for.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Morgan is a long time favorite of ours. I met him with Smalls, however, and it was NOT love at first sight. The meeting went so badly we decided not to adopt him.


----------



## DJEtzel

Awh. Has he been there a while?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Awh. Has he been there a while?


Almost a year now. I met him last winter and he had been there for a few months. He's a really good boy and seemed to get along just fine with the other dogs in his run.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Almost a year now. I met him last winter and he had been there for a few months. He's a really good boy and seemed to get along just fine with the other dogs in his run.


Hmm. We may very well have to pay him a visit then if he's still there once we move. Poor guy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Hmm. We may very well have to pay him a visit then if he's still there once we move. Poor guy.


He seems to just need a gentle hand and a good home. He was very head and hand shy, but came to me when I called him anyway and warmed up well. Maybe he has come out of his shell since then, but he was crazy skittish. He would be mine if Smalls and him didn't want to kill each other. I think the dogs there would all be REALLY different if in a home, because while the woman who runs it has her heart in the right place, she works there with only one or two other people and the dogs don't really get the people exposure they need. And they can sit there for years. Jack was there for a year, and some of the dogs have been there LONG before he got there. Bernie (the little Vallhund looking fellow) has been there for two or three years.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He seems to just need a gentle hand and a good home. He was very head and hand shy, but came to me when I called him anyway and warmed up well. Maybe he has come out of his shell since then, but he was crazy skittish. He would be mine if Smalls and him didn't want to kill each other. I think the dogs there would all be REALLY different if in a home, because while the woman who runs it has her heart in the right place, she works there with only one or two other people and the dogs don't really get the people exposure they need. And they can sit there for years. Jack was there for a year, and some of the dogs have been there LONG before he got there. Bernie (the little Vallhund looking fellow) has been there for two or three years.


Well hopefully we can get Frag neutered this fall and he'll calm down a bit more, and we can take him to meet him. He looks like a great guy, and I know Frag wouldn't have a problem with him, but I hope he wouldn't be intimidated by another large male in the house. 

It seems like a big place for only a few people to run. "/ It's sad that they don't get quite enough socialization while there, but at least they're helping I guess. I can't believe a Norwegian Elkhound stayed there for a year though  I saw Bernie too and was interested in him months ago. Maybe I'll meet them both and see which one if either would fit better.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Well hopefully we can get Frag neutered this fall and he'll calm down a bit more, and we can take him to meet him. He looks like a great guy, and I know Frag wouldn't have a problem with him, but I hope he wouldn't be intimidated by another large male in the house.
> 
> It seems like a big place for only a few people to run. "/ It's sad that they don't get quite enough socialization while there, but at least they're helping I guess. I can't believe a Norwegian Elkhound stayed there for a year though  I saw Bernie too and was interested in him months ago. Maybe I'll meet them both and see which one if either would fit better.


He's so beautiful and just has the sweetest eyes. We'd very much like a Doberman and he reminds me of a boy I used to groom. 

It's a woman and her husband and they also have horses. They do good by the dogs and I suppose they get as socialized as a lot of other shelter dogs would. Bernie was actually my pick when we went to get Jack. Well, to be fair it was between him and all the other dogs  but he was just a mellow, spry little guy. Here are a few personal shots I took of him when we were picking out Jack (LOTS of poop featured!)


























He was very interested in me and my camera! I know the chance is so slim, but he DOES look like he's got some Vallhund in him.


----------



## AccidentalChef

I know a few people on the board will go nuts over this guy:


Border Collie x Papillon


----------



## Jod-dog

AWWWW!!! I want that one!!! Lemme at those ears!


----------



## RaeganW

accidentalchef said:


> i know a few people on the board will go nuts over this guy:
> 
> 
> border collie x papillon


omg he's gorgeous!!! Want!!!

Edit: LOL it strips the capsrage from posts XD


----------



## AccidentalChef

Jod-dog said:


> AWWWW!!! I want that one!!! Lemme at those ears!


I know! If I could have a third dog in this building we'd be going in for a meet and greet tomorrow!


----------



## RaeganW

Ugh, Aunt has basically said that if the dog is housetrained (and I know she'd prefer polite on a leash as well) we could get another one. Which has kept me on Petfinder, and Petango, and Paphaven, and TollerPups for an HOUR now. 

I want her:









And her:









And omg look at the eyes on this girl:









I've been watching this dog for AGES, she's a retired show dog and basically competition ready for Rally. I sent the breeder an e-mail to see if there's any chance she'd let her go to a home without a fenced yard. >.<









I really can't add one right now though. It's just not the right time.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He's so beautiful and just has the sweetest eyes. We'd very much like a Doberman and he reminds me of a boy I used to groom.
> 
> It's a woman and her husband and they also have horses. They do good by the dogs and I suppose they get as socialized as a lot of other shelter dogs would. Bernie was actually my pick when we went to get Jack. Well, to be fair it was between him and all the other dogs  but he was just a mellow, spry little guy. Here are a few personal shots I took of him when we were picking out Jack (LOTS of poop featured!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was very interested in me and my camera! I know the chance is so slim, but he DOES look like he's got some Vallhund in him.


Looking at your pictures seems to show much nicer, organized living conditions than the pictures on petfinder show. Those pictures don't do the dogs or their living space justice at all. I thought Bernie looked a lot like an old, dirty, (but cute!) Hyena from the picture of petfinder, but he looks like a clean, happy, young dog from your pictures, and he's absolutely adorable! And it seems like though they may not get a lot of people socialization one on one, they get a lot of doggie socialization being kept together, and that's always good. 

To be honest, I've been leaning more towards a smaller dog as my next anyway. But man, like you said, Morgan has the sweetest eyes! And I love bigger dogs, Dobes being one of my favorites. These guys, along with everyone else I meet before I move into a house and get settled are proving to have me debating a lot with myself. Then I'll have to convince my boyfriend of everything all over again.. 

To Raegan; don't you just hate it when it's not the right time!?


----------



## Shaina

Gizmo the 1yo...bet he is fast...









Foster too...









Awful pic, but this baby girl reminds me a bit of a puppy Kim, but tricolor.









A very pretty baby speedster...no chest at all though









Yeah, I go for some of the mystery-muttliest dogs, what can I say.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Shaina said:


> Gizmo the 1yo...bet he is fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foster too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awful pic, but this baby girl reminds me a bit of a puppy Kim, but tricolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very pretty baby speedster...no chest at all though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I go for some of the mystery-muttliest dogs, what can I say.



But those are the best kind!  all of those dogs are stunning, BTW.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Wow, if I had the money for the adoption fees and a way to get them to NY from MI, I would take Bernie and Magellin who was on the same website! Of course, they would have to get along with Flash.


----------



## DJEtzel

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Wow, if I had the money for the adoption fees and a way to get them to NY from MI, I would take Bernie and Magellin who was on the same website! Of course, they would have to get along with Flash.


I know! I can't believe some of these dogs sit there for so long.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Too bad all the shelters and rescues in the country couldn't figure out a way to move dogs around. Most of our shelters are full of bully breeds and mixes. Nothing against them, they are beautiful dogs. I'm just not a bully breed sort of girl I guess. I love playing with them at playgroup on Saturdays but I don't know why, they just don't appeal as much to me as other breeds and mixes.

If the shelters could move breeds and mixes to areas that they would be a novelty at, they could probably get more dogs adopted out.


----------



## AccidentalChef

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Too bad all the shelters and rescues in the country couldn't figure out a way to move dogs around. Most of our shelters are full of bully breeds and mixes. Nothing against them, they are beautiful dogs. I'm just not a bully breed sort of girl I guess. I love playing with them at playgroup on Saturdays but I don't know why, they just don't appeal as much to me as other breeds and mixes.
> 
> If the shelters could move breeds and mixes to areas that they would be a novelty at, they could probably get more dogs adopted out.


The shelter I got Maggie from does exactly that. They don't have more recent numbers on their site, but in 2007 they adopted out 2613 animals transferred in from other shelters. That was almost half of their total adoptions. There are always plenty of bully breeds there, but there's also enough variety that you can always find a few dogs you'd love. I don't think I've ever walked through the doors without finding at least 2 dogs I'd take home that day if I could. Last time it was a Doberman mix and a Greyhound mix, both of which were adopted within 24 hours of when I met them. The dog I adopted from them was picked up as a stray 6 hours from here, and transferred up from that shelter. I almost brought another dog home along with her the same day. I'm pretty sure all the dogs I linked here were transfers from other shelters, some in other states.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I want this guy! How can you pass on a face like this?? Also crate trained, leash trained, basic obedience trained!




















This guy I want as well!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16006867


----------



## Shaina

Michi -- those dogs are gorgeous...and great pics too! Don't see flattering pics of dogs often enough on Petfinder!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Looking at your pictures seems to show much nicer, organized living conditions than the pictures on petfinder show. Those pictures don't do the dogs or their living space justice at all. I thought Bernie looked a lot like an old, dirty, (but cute!) Hyena from the picture of petfinder, but he looks like a clean, happy, young dog from your pictures, and he's absolutely adorable! And it seems like though they may not get a lot of people socialization one on one, they get a lot of doggie socialization being kept together, and that's always good.
> 
> To be honest, I've been leaning more towards a smaller dog as my next anyway. But man, like you said, Morgan has the sweetest eyes! And I love bigger dogs, Dobes being one of my favorites. These guys, along with everyone else I meet before I move into a house and get settled are proving to have me debating a lot with myself. Then I'll have to convince my boyfriend of everything all over again..
> (


Yeah, some of the dogs come in such bad shape. Jonas was a mess when we found him, but he had only been there for a few days and they hadn't even gotten him neutered yet. He was adopted to me on a special contract (they do NOT adopt out unaltered animals) because we had been donating and visiting since we adopted Jack. The lay out is nice. They have indoor kennels they dogs go in at night and when it is too hot or cold, and then they have big runs they are in during the day. 

You should check them out sometime. You just give her a call basically any day and she says to come by between noon and 4:30 and you can walk and hang out with any of the dogs. There are even MORE dogs than listed on PetFinder and tons of little guys. They have a surprising amount of puppies and purebreds, but they basically are the biggest shelter equipped to take the amish mill dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yeah, some of the dogs come in such bad shape. Jonas was a mess when we found him, but he had only been there for a few days and they hadn't even gotten him neutered yet. He was adopted to me on a special contract (they do NOT adopt out unaltered animals) because we had been donating and visiting since we adopted Jack. The lay out is nice. They have indoor kennels they dogs go in at night and when it is too hot or cold, and then they have big runs they are in during the day.
> 
> You should check them out sometime. You just give her a call basically any day and she says to come by between noon and 4:30 and you can walk and hang out with any of the dogs. There are even MORE dogs than listed on PetFinder and tons of little guys. They have a surprising amount of puppies and purebreds, but they basically are the biggest shelter equipped to take the amish mill dogs.


It sounds like a nice place for taking in large amounts of the amish mill dogs. I've heard a lot about the problems of them lately. It's seeming better and better to me as you go on.  I'm definitely going to check them out though once I get up there this summer/fall. Do they have any type of a volunteer program? I'm looking for a more local place to volunteer once I move. I don't know if I'd be able to make the drive down a few times a week to volunteer here.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> It sounds like a nice place for taking in large amounts of the amish mill dogs. I've heard a lot about the problems of them lately. It's seeming better and better to me as you go on.  I'm definitely going to check them out though once I get up there this summer/fall. Do they have any type of a volunteer program? I'm looking for a more local place to volunteer once I move. I don't know if I'd be able to make the drive down a few times a week to volunteer here.


Yep, they could always use help. The only odd thing as far as I know they don't have a foster program. I think if they could get one under way they would have a load taken off their hands. When you move back to town there is a shop called Barks Fifth Avenue- they're local and PRN has adoption events there. They always need folks to come and set up kennels and walk dogs around so potential adopters can check them out.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yep, they could always use help. The only odd thing as far as I know they don't have a foster program. I think if they could get one under way they would have a load taken off their hands. When you move back to town there is a shop called Barks Fifth Avenue- they're local and PRN has adoption events there. They always need folks to come and set up kennels and walk dogs around so potential adopters can check them out.


Cool. I'll have to get into contact with them and see what I can do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## marsha=whitie

She's not from Petfinder, but I want her SOOOOO BAD! She'd fit in with my girls perfectly!
















http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1693875676.html


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Anyone looking for a disc dog??? If this girl had been available when I was looking for a dog, she'd be MINE!

















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15911701


----------



## theyogachick

marsha=whitie said:


> She's not from Petfinder, but I want her SOOOOO BAD! She'd fit in with my girls perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1693875676.html


I actually emailed about her! The owners are really nice and they are very sad to be letting her go.


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> I actually emailed about her! The owners are really nice and they are very sad to be letting her go.


That's awesome! did you see this guy?

















He's so freakin' gorgeous. He sounds like he'd be a really good dog.


----------



## Shaina

Well all of the dogs I posted last have been adopted  New homes must be in the air!


So today...not a dog but...what a pretty girl. 3 yrs old...doesn't say she's _not_ good with dogs...and she reminds me a great deal of my childhood cat Fluffy (yes, really, I was 2-3 when I named her)


----------



## BooLette

I love this guy! His name is Moose and he is just gorgeous!


----------



## theyogachick

I am in love (again):










There are no words...and her description is great http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16240479?mtf=1


----------



## Mr Pooch

marsha=whitie said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> WOW!! what a handsome dog!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Love love love love love this dog: 


















He is no Airedale as they've listed, but I'll take him!


----------



## Shaina

TWAB -- that is a really funky-looking, super cute dog lol. <3 mystery mutts!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

He's a lethal combination for me. Big and shaggy! I just love the first photo and how far he's leaning over.


----------



## BrittanyG

I fell REALLY hard for this girl. They have her as a shepherd mix. I think I'm going to grab better pics for you all to decipher, she didn't look like a GSD/anything..more wolfy. Very long, lean, and hyperaware, but not nervous. Didn't act like a normal dog.


----------



## BrittanyG

Oh man, I'm stuck on that site now









http://www.hua.org/component/animals/?id=243

OMGOMG








http://www.hua.org/component/animals/?id=43


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

This guy's name is Balto. My favorite dog movie!  He's gorgeous! He's only 18 lbs too. Would fit right in here.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16159811


----------



## Terrie

He's the perfect pap! Can't wait to get my own place already! ><








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16146139


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Woah I love this girl! Whippet Border Collie mix. Tall, leggy, I'm in love! I love the shape of her muzzle as well










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15855168


Perfect girl for me! Very fast and loves to chase. She's totally ready for flyball and agility. Her build is fantastic! she's also good for frisbee! 










They also have a video of her first flyball session
Flyball!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15522434

I can't believe so many gorgeous and sporty dogs end up in the shelter!


----------



## Doc

BrittanyG said:


> Oh man, I'm stuck on that site now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hua.org/component/animals/?id=243


Wow, this little guy is absolutely gorgeous. It says Malamute, but I have not seen a one look like this before.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I can't believe so many gorgeous and sporty dogs end up in the shelter!


Yeah, it seems strange, but those of us that want high-drive, high-energy dogs are definitely in the minority. These dogs are in shelters for the precise reason why they appeal to us.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Mr Pooch said:


> marsha=whitie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> WOW!! what a handsome dog!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right!?!?!
> He's been on there for QUITE some time... If he's still available when my lease is up and I find a dog-friendly place I'm TOTALLY getting him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacksons Mom

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16214664

i've been eyeing him!


----------



## upendi'smommy

What a gorgeous puppy, I'd bring her home in a heartbeat if I could.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16222671


----------



## Laurelin

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16125777










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16227310


----------



## PappyMom

Ugh guys, I browsed the petfinder classifieds just a few minutes ago, and wrote to a lady in Massachusetts about a 3 yr old Pap girl named Foxy... Fingers crossed that someone else has already taken her, or I'll be making the trek to Mass..I couldn't resist requesting more info, but I don't want to bite off more than I can chew!!

Here's her pic :









And hopefully this link takes you to her add:
http://www.petfinder.com/classified...MA&order=created+DESC&keyword=Papillon&type=P


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

PappyMom said:


> Ugh guys, I browsed the petfinder classifieds just a few minutes ago, and wrote to a lady in Massachusetts about a 3 yr old Pap girl named Foxy... Fingers crossed that someone else has already taken her, or I'll be making the trek to Mass..I couldn't resist requesting more info, but I don't want to bite off more than I can chew!!
> 
> Here's her pic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this link takes you to her add:
> http://www.petfinder.com/classified...MA&order=created+DESC&keyword=Papillon&type=P


LOL Roxy and Foxy  See, you can never resist a Pap! I thought you were going to get a Maltese or a Yorkie? hehe


----------



## QuidditchGirl

PappyMom said:


> Ugh guys, I browsed the petfinder classifieds just a few minutes ago, and wrote to a lady in Massachusetts about a 3 yr old Pap girl named Foxy... Fingers crossed that someone else has already taken her, or I'll be making the trek to Mass..I couldn't resist requesting more info, but I don't want to bite off more than I can chew!!
> 
> Here's her pic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this link takes you to her add:
> http://www.petfinder.com/classified...MA&order=created+DESC&keyword=Papillon&type=P


Oh what a sweetie! I am in MA and so tempted, but for a few reasons, we are looking for a male dog. I kind of hope you get her.....


----------



## theyogachick

PappyMom said:


> Ugh guys, I browsed the petfinder classifieds just a few minutes ago, and wrote to a lady in Massachusetts about a 3 yr old Pap girl named Foxy... Fingers crossed that someone else has already taken her, or I'll be making the trek to Mass..I couldn't resist requesting more info, but I don't want to bite off more than I can chew!!


I didn't know petfinder had classifieds! Probably a good thing...


----------



## PappyMom

Michiyo-Fir said:


> LOL Roxy and Foxy  See, you can never resist a Pap! I thought you were going to get a Maltese or a Yorkie? hehe


Ahh, I will still get a little Maltese..but I am looking in the kind of near future to do that. It'll be a while before I do the puppy thing again! lol!

omg, isn't she so sweet looking though? Owner wrote back, she's still available and a tiny 4 lbs! Could she be any more of a perfect companion for Roxy? Wrote back to ask if she'll adopt out of state and for some more info..



QuidditchGirl said:


> Oh what a sweetie! I am in MA and so tempted, but for a few reasons, we are looking for a male dog. I kind of hope you get her.....



Oh my goodness, You should still totally inquire. If I don't get her, it would be sooo nice to know someone who does get her. Look at that perfectly sweet facceeee.. -swoon.-


----------



## Shaina

GottaLuvMutts said:


> those of us that want high-drive, high-energy dogs are definitely in the minority. These dogs are in shelters for the precise reason why they appeal to us.


+2
The problem comes when the staff at the shelter don't understand that type of dog and get really particular about who they adopt them to...on the wrong factors. There was a dog named Scooter I looked into adopting back when I was looking for a second dog...terrier x whippet mix (in theory) and just a high octane dog. At the time I didn't have a yard so I was automatically disqualified before we ever even discussed training or other activities I was doing with Kim...

Ah well, hopefully he got a nice yard....

(/me now has a decent yard w/ a 6' privacy fence...and belongs to 2 (soon 3) dog clubs with access to their facilities...plus local fenced ball diamonds and friends' properties, etc...)

But I got Web instead so I can't exactly regret how things went down lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Shaina said:


> +2
> The problem comes when the staff at the shelter don't understand that type of dog and get really particular about who they adopt them to...on the wrong factors. There was a dog named Scooter I looked into adopting back when I was looking for a second dog...terrier x whippet mix (in theory) and just a high octane dog. At the time I didn't have a yard so I was automatically disqualified before we ever even discussed training or other activities I was doing with Kim...
> 
> Ah well, hopefully he got a nice yard....
> 
> (/me now has a decent yard w/ a 6' privacy fence...and belongs to 2 (soon 3) dog clubs with access to their facilities...plus local fenced ball diamonds and friends' properties, etc...)
> 
> But I got Web instead so I can't exactly regret how things went down lol.


That is exactly my problem right now. I've been looking at a few rescues since yesterday and most of them have very high requirements like a 6 ft fenced yard, over 25 years old to adopt and such. I don't meet most of the rescues' requirements!


----------



## QuidditchGirl

PappyMom said:


> Oh my goodness, You should still totally inquire. If I don't get her, it would be sooo nice to know someone who does get her. Look at that perfectly sweet facceeee.. -swoon.-


I can't... I can't... I can't... between me, my 4 girls, 2 cats and 1 dog, we outnumber my husband by 8 women to 1 man. I PROMISED him that dog #2 would be a boy! (Plus I'm thinking a male/female pair will do better than 2 female dogs, right?) 

I hope you get her....


----------



## angel_baby

Some recent babies I've fallen head over heels in love with!:


Conner -








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15755920

Prince Derek -








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/12919309

Oakie -








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14532998

Daisy -








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16005867

Elvie -
This poor girls story is a sad one, see Elvie is only 4 months old and her breeder was going to shoot her...because she is blind. Poor baby I hope she finds the perfect home!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15600768


----------



## Shaina

Michiyo-Fir said:


> That is exactly my problem right now. I've been looking at a few rescues since yesterday and most of them have very high requirements like a 6 ft fenced yard, over 25 years old to adopt and such. I don't meet most of the rescues' requirements!


Yeah it's pretty ironic that just when I fulfill all the req's for most rescues, I am totally out of the "market" for one for a very very long time.


----------



## PappyMom

QuidditchGirl said:


> I can't... I can't... I can't... between me, my 4 girls, 2 cats and 1 dog, we outnumber my husband by 8 women to 1 man. I PROMISED him that dog #2 would be a boy! (Plus I'm thinking a male/female pair will do better than 2 female dogs, right?)
> 
> I hope you get her....



Hehe, your poor hubby!! It's the same with my dad, the 3 dogs we have now are female, our cat is female, myself, my sister and my mother.. 7 to 1 here.. haha. If we get Foxy, it'll be 8 to 1. I want her so bad..but I hate when people won't answer my questions and just want me to come visit. It's a trek to where she is, and I just wanted to know if she was house broken and had any other behavior issues, I don't want to go all the way out there for someone who isn't a match for our family.. So we'll see!

And our 3 females do excellent together! LOL, When we had Gizmo, he only caused chaos amongst the ladies..but he was a brat! I love my girls!!


----------



## beach_angel05

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15399773?rvp=1

I've absolutely fallen in love with this pup! I though it was interesting she was born w/o a left front paw.




























The vid on her ad is adorable as well


----------



## tamarama

I have my eye on this guy:

















My backup plan is this fellow:









or maybe this guy:


----------



## Laurelin

I just love greyhounds.  My original plan for my first dog on my own was greyhound. Then I got stuck with a 20 lb weight limit and ended up with summer, lol. They're so pretty though!


----------



## tamarama

Laurelin said:


> I just love greyhounds.  My original plan for my first dog on my own was greyhound. Then I got stuck with a 20 lb weight limit and ended up with summer, lol. They're so pretty though!


They really are. I've actually tried to steer a couple of different people in the papillion direction myself, so clearly we're of a mind as to what makes good dogs.

Are there any greyhound owners on here? I haven't seen any in a while. I lurked some last year and there was a lovemygreys user, but s/he hasn't posted in a while...


----------



## natron20

natron20 said:


> Ok. I am totally new here because I am in the process of trying to adopt this little guy, Oscar. I found him on Petfinder so this thread caught my eye.
> 
> Count me as another sucker for the uglies. To make it even better I read his story and it turns out the dog LOVES opera. The foster mom said Oscar will stop whatever he is doing and listen to any opera music. The kicker here, my fiance, is an opera singer! If there ever was a match made in heaven this is it.


I posted Oscar in this thread about 15 pages ago and wanted to let everyone know he came home with us yesterday. So many wonderful dogs in this thread but it seems we never know what happens to them. Well Oscar is out of rescue and into our home. We've only had the little man a bit 24 hours but we are in love. I wish everydog on that website could find a home because they all deserve it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Please post lots of pictures and stories about Oscar! He is one of my favorites in the thread.


----------



## tamarama

I'm so happy for you and Oscar! I hope he really loves opera as much as they said he did.


----------



## natron20

Well I don't have any pictures of Oscar but I did put 2 short videos in the Pictures Forum!


----------



## Terrie

I want herr!!!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16269455


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Not petfinder, but I thought this gal would attract some attention here: 









http://www.pnwbcrescue.org/show_bio.php?ImageSize=2&DogId=3245

I also like this one a lot: 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16273204


----------



## QuidditchGirl

This is Bessie. She has been adopted but I still love her little face. I'm a sucker for a black/grey and white spotted pittie.


----------



## sheltiemom

I am getting the itch again since our youngest dog will be two this summer, but financially I can't do it quite yet....this guy is stunning to me though, so shiny...

http://www.aussierescuega.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/pepper.jpg

And this one is super neat looking with the color splotches on the back end...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15764775


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Couple new Paps at the local shelter. Including a Phalene:




























None of them look very good.  Either that Phalene is a mix, or EXTREMELY over weight. Over weight either way.


----------



## upendi'smommy

This girl sounds so perfect. If I were in the market for another dog I'd be mightily tempted to look into her more.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16064105


----------



## Meshkenet

beach_angel05 said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15399773?rvp=1
> 
> I've absolutely fallen in love with this pup! I though it was interesting she was born w/o a left front paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vid on her ad is adorable as well


I've had my eyes on her also, but the story doesn't match the pictures or video: she obviously has all four paws!

Anyhow, she is gorgeous! I'd take her in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## sheltiemom

Ok I'm seriously considering going to see this one on Monday if hubby doesn't totally freak....it's a craigslisting, but the owner lives in my neighborhood. The dog is a 1 y/o border collie that they are giving up due to a childs allergies.


----------



## marsha=whitie

sheltiemom said:


> ok i'm seriously considering going to see this one on monday if hubby doesn't totally freak....it's a craigslisting, but the owner lives in my neighborhood. The dog is a 1 y/o border collie that they are giving up due to a childs allergies.


do it!!!! :d


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Lookie what I just found!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16290134
How adorable is he????


----------



## QuidditchGirl

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Lookie what I just found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16290134
> How adorable is he????


I love him. 

Is he really an ACD/BH/BC mix? I don't see it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

QuidditchGirl said:


> I love him.
> 
> Is he really an ACD/BH/BC mix? I don't see it.


Dunno. I'd say he's got a good helping of pit, but they tend to avoid labeling dogs as such. Whatever he is, he sure is cute!


----------



## .mg

GottaLuvMutts said:


> http://www.pnwbcrescue.org/show_bio.php?ImageSize=2&DogId=3245


oh. my. god. If only I lived closer!!  He's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## QuidditchGirl

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Dunno. I'd say he's got a good helping of pit, but they tend to avoid labeling dogs as such. Whatever he is, he sure is cute!



I see a good helping of pit as well. Not so much the other stuff they are claiming, LOL. And he is ridiculously cute.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

.mg said:


> oh. my. god. If only I lived closer!!  He's GORGEOUS!!


Yeah, he's not my cup of tea, but I knew someone here would like him. They've got him labeled as mini aussie, but I'm seeing a lot of pap. Not sure what else - maybe the mini.


----------



## DJEtzel

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Yeah, he's not my cup of tea, but I knew someone here would like him. They've got him labeled as mini aussie, but I'm seeing a lot of pap. Not sure what else - maybe the mini.


I see sheltie/pap. Either way, he's cute. Could be exactly what I'm looking for. If only he was closer.


----------



## ruckusluvr

this guy!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16137769
but he would eat my cat!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Why does Animal Control somehow ALWAYS find dogs relevant to my interests? A blind, scared Dachshund? I'll be there Wednesday.


----------



## Laurelin

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Yeah, he's not my cup of tea, but I knew someone here would like him. They've got him labeled as mini aussie, but I'm seeing a lot of pap. Not sure what else - maybe the mini.


He is interesting but I see no pap in him. I see pom or maybe chi and mini aussie. He was probably supposed to be a 'toy aussie'.


----------



## BrittanyG

He definitely has a Chi face. The coat, maybe Pom? I say Chipom.

Steph, are you really?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Yep. I'm always there Wednesdays, to be fair, but I have to meet this guy and get him out. I'm all high alert because likely he WILL be adopted, but a scared doxie in an unprepared home is a ticket back to the shelter.


----------



## BrittanyG

You're awesome. But you already knew that.


----------



## QuidditchGirl

BrittanyG said:


> You're awesome. But you already knew that.


ITA. I can't wait to hear more about that little guy once you get him home.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Well, his owner redemption period is up May 6th, so Thursday. I just saw him today, and you can sign up to get a dog because it's first come first serve, so I usually get beat out by rescue groups, but I guess I can't complain if they're safe! I just want no one to be ahead of me so I can get him because he's a doxie. 

I don't know what is up lately, but purebreds GALORE at AC. A few Chi's, a Corgi, an ESS, two JR's, a Lhasa, AND a husky.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, his owner redemption period is up May 6th, so Thursday. I just saw him today, and you can sign up to get a dog because it's first come first serve, so I usually get beat out by rescue groups, but I guess I can't complain if they're safe! I just want no one to be ahead of me so I can get him because he's a doxie.
> 
> I don't know what is up lately, but purebreds GALORE at AC. A few Chi's, a Corgi, an ESS, two JR's, a Lhasa, AND a husky.


Our shelter too. Two long-haired Chi's, a Doberman, a couple more normal (but fat) Chi's, a couple Labs, Beagles, JRT, and a Boston Terrier. Very strange combinations. I don't know where all these dogs are coming from!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Our shelter too. Two long-haired Chi's, a Doberman, a couple more normal (but fat) Chi's, a couple Labs, Beagles, JRT, and a Boston Terrier. Very strange combinations. I don't know where all these dogs are coming from!


There was a Giant Schnauzer last week! I was like  Last week there was more purebreds than Pit mixes (which is the norm here) so I'm wondering what the heck is going on in the area! 

I have to balance this carefully if the Dachshund doesn't have a rescue ahead. A friend on FB is trying to get rid of her Lab because it's "aggressive" and growled at her kid. I asked what happened and apparently the kid jumped off the stairs screaming and landed on the dogs tail and back legs where it was laying.  He's fully vetted and neutered so he should be a great rehome.


----------



## Willowy

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> get rid of her Lab because it's "aggressive" and growled at her kid. I asked what happened and apparently the kid jumped off the stairs screaming and landed on the dogs tail and back legs where it was laying.


For Pete's sake. I'd buy that dog a steak for not mauling the kid. Some people.

There have been a lot of purebreds at the shelters here lately, too. Also a lot of small-breed dogs. I wonder what's going on. I thought the economy is getting better.....maybe good enough now for people to buy purebreds and then realize they don't want them?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Willowy said:


> For Pete's sake. I'd buy that dog a steak for not mauling the kid. Some people.
> 
> There have been a lot of purebreds at the shelters here lately, too. Also a lot of small-breed dogs. I wonder what's going on. I thought the economy is getting better.....maybe good enough now for people to buy purebreds and then realize they don't want them?


Personally, I think it was just an excuse to shove him off. She rattled off a thousand other reasons he shouldn't be there any more like they moved into an apartment and he's "just not happy" with them. She used the phrase "he's not the dog for us anymore but he's a good dog" and I nearly tossed my computer. 

There are literally 3-5 Chihuahuas coming in a week at our AC. And this beautiful guy:










Oh I pushed for a Corgi so hard before we adopted Jack! My childhood dog passed away last week and this Corgi who shares his name popped up in the shelter.


----------



## DJEtzel

Willowy said:


> For Pete's sake. I'd buy that dog a steak for not mauling the kid. Some people.
> 
> There have been a lot of purebreds at the shelters here lately, too. Also a lot of small-breed dogs. I wonder what's going on. I thought the economy is getting better.....maybe good enough now for people to buy purebreds and then realize they don't want them?


That was my first thought. Or that they had the money so they bought them, then the economy turned down a little more and they didn't have enough money to keep them sustained, so they had to get rid of them. Spent all the money on the dog and none on upkeep. 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Personally, I think it was just an excuse to shove him off. She rattled off a thousand other reasons he shouldn't be there any more like they moved into an apartment and he's "just not happy" with them. She used the phrase "he's not the dog for us anymore but he's a good dog" and I nearly tossed my computer.
> 
> There are literally 3-5 Chihuahuas coming in a week at our AC. And this beautiful guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I pushed for a Corgi so hard before we adopted Jack! My childhood dog passed away last week and this Corgi who shares his name popped up in the shelter.


It's got to be a sign. As is almost every dog's story that passes by you.  I think you're meant to own a bazillion dogs. Jojo (I think that was his name?), your sister's pug, that lady's lab, the blind dachshund. They'll keep coming until you're up to your head in fur. 

Haha, but seriously, I know how you must feel about so many dogs striking your interest. My interest isn't even that strong or specific and I melt a few times a week on petfinder or in the shelter. Only difference is, I don't know how you restrain yourself from actually going home with one. I have the age thing on my side. It's a wonderful thing to keep me from doing something too hastily.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

DJEtzel said:


> Or that they had the money so they bought them, then the economy turned down a little more and they didn't have enough money to keep them sustained, so they had to get rid of them. Spent all the money on the dog and none on upkeep.


Probably this^^

Our financial situation just took a turn for the worse. My son found out he will be out of a job on the 21st (business is selling out). They are already sending him home early most days due to lack of anything to do. His paychecks barely cover student loans and car payment much less help with household bills and groceries. 

Many people in this situation ditch the pets. Not us. Once you're in our house, you're there to stay! Even when I would catch mice in the one house we used to live in, if they were alive, they went in the habitrail for the remainder of their lives. When my sister moved back from Florida, she couldn't keep her cat where she was temporarily. We took him (temporarily LOL) until she got a house...which she did within 3 months. Cat lived with us for another six years until dying from old age.

Flash isn't going anywhere. We might not be able to send her to daycare twice a week every week but we'll make it work. Besides...half the freezer is full of meat for her (raw fed), so SHE won't be the one going hungry!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> It's got to be a sign. As is almost every dog's story that passes by you.  I think you're meant to own a bazillion dogs. Jojo (I think that was his name?), your sister's pug, that lady's lab, the blind dachshund. They'll keep coming until you're up to your head in fur.
> 
> Haha, but seriously, I know how you must feel about so many dogs striking your interest. My interest isn't even that strong or specific and I melt a few times a week on petfinder or in the shelter. Only difference is, I don't know how you restrain yourself from actually going home with one. I have the age thing on my side. It's a wonderful thing to keep me from doing something too hastily.


Good thing my boyfriend has self control! I am fairly certain if I lived alone the house would be me and 100 dogs. Dachshunds don't pop up often in our AC and I have a soft spot for them. Lucky that little doxie is only blind in his right eye, which I'd really like to get to a vet. I don't and hope someone has claimed him at the same time

I don't have to take them all home because the rescue I volunteer for and a couple in the area are so great.  I am so thankful to have a good rapport and generally if I find a dog who I REALLY think should not be in there, they get them out. And if not, I WILL find someone. The Kalamazoo Animal rescue is a beautiful organization and they pull LOADS of Pits and Pit mixes and get them adopted.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Good thing my boyfriend has self control! I am fairly certain if I lived alone the house would be me and 100 dogs. Dachshunds don't pop up often in our AC and I have a soft spot for them. Lucky that little doxie is only blind in his right eye, which I'd really like to get to a vet. I don't and hope someone has claimed him at the same time
> 
> I don't have to take them all home because the rescue I volunteer for and a couple in the area are so great.  I am so thankful to have a good rapport and generally if I find a dog who I REALLY think should not be in there, they get them out. And if not, I WILL find someone. The Kalamazoo Animal rescue is a beautiful organization and they pull LOADS of Pits and Pit mixes and get them adopted.


Yeah, my boyfriend's all that will be stopping me once I hit the adoptee age qualification. 

It's a great thing they do to help out. I know the Humane Society I volunteer for rarely pulls dogs from AC because of disease issues, and the fact that they're almost always packed anyway, even though they do keep them moving regularly. 

I've looked around on the Kalamazoo Animal Rescue website quite a few times and they do look like a very large, well organized organization that are taking care of things quite well. Good to know they're really making a difference in lives that would definitely not be here otherwise.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> Yeah, my boyfriend's all that will be stopping me once I hit the adoptee age qualification.
> 
> It's a great thing they do to help out. I know the Humane Society I volunteer for rarely pulls dogs from AC because of disease issues, and the fact that they're almost always packed anyway, even though they do keep them moving regularly.
> 
> I've looked around on the Kalamazoo Animal Rescue website quite a few times and they do look like a very large, well organized organization that are taking care of things quite well. Good to know they're really making a difference in lives that would definitely not be here otherwise.


Oh, the local AC is riddled with kennel cough and parvo. I never, ever, ever come home from there wearing the same clothes I went in. I change before I get in to my dogs and have a pair of shoes I only wear there. Portage SPCA pulls quite a few from there, and KAR seems to always be pulling from them.

We've got a lot of great rescue groups in the area. I also love Dogs Deserve Better and Canine Safe Harbor. CSH generally takes owner surrenders (taking a load off the rescues already pulling from AC) and they also will take them for free if the dog is altered and UTD.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh, the local AC is riddled with kennel cough and parvo. I never, ever, ever come home from there wearing the same clothes I went in. I change before I get in to my dogs and have a pair of shoes I only wear there. Portage SPCA pulls quite a few from there, and KAR seems to always be pulling from them.
> 
> We've got a lot of great rescue groups in the area. I also love Dogs Deserve Better and Canine Safe Harbor. CSH generally takes owner surrenders (taking a load off the rescues already pulling from AC) and they also will take them for free if the dog is altered and UTD.


Yeah, I've checked out all the rescues up there, and there are quite a few. I'm going to look into doing some fostering for one here or there until I decide on another dog. 

I can't imagine working at or even going to an Animal Control because of all the diease. We usually take Frag with us to volunteer which probably isn't the best idea, but he waits in the car during the good weather months. I obviously wouldn't be able to do that if I had to worry about disease and would be going out of my way a lot more. I'm always worried about the chain of contagiousness too, wondering if the shirt in my trunk still has kennel cough or mange on it 10 days later, ya know?


----------



## AmyBeth

Why Oh why, can't I have a house on a big piece of land so I can adopt this boy!?!?
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/10149810
One day, one day I can get my great pyrenees


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh jeez, heart attack. That little Dachshund I posted was no longer on the site yesterday morning. I thought "WHY WOULD THEY PUT HIM TO SLEEP!?" before his time was even up. Turns out his owner found him and got him back and they don't list owner redemption on the side. Phew.

Now I got my eye on Rowan:


----------



## lvl

I don't care if he's not wolf, he has the good looks of one and is gorgeous!



nekomi said:


> Man, I miss that old thread where everyone was posting pics of their Petfinder "crushes". SO here we go again, I'll start off -
> 
> This guy is AWESOME - they have him listed as Husky x Cattle Dog -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15132375
> 
> VERY very pretty girl, love the striking markings -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15031610
> 
> Another dog named Willow! She looks sweet, she's from racing husky lines -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15111657
> 
> GORGEOUS wolfy-looking boy... listed specifically as NOT wolfdog, but GSD/Husky/Mal. The rescuer is experienced with wolves and wolfdogs, but... I have to admit that based on pics, I'd disagree with her assessment of this dog. I guess she is making the assessment based on behavior and I have only pics to go by, so that's probably why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15112050
> 
> So let's see everyone else's Petfinder crushes! C'mon, you know you have them...


----------



## JessieLove09

My brother and I found our Tanner on petfinder.lol

But I looked through some dogs and fell in love with some.lol

Summer:
BC x Aussie








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16291349

Lil' Bear:
Collie x Shepherd








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15653099

Sedona:
GSD x Collie, but she looks pure to me


























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15291198

There are more, I was looking at Collies. So many I want to take home!lol


----------



## DJEtzel

JessieLove09 said:


> My brother and I found our Tanner on petfinder.lol
> 
> But I looked through some dogs and fell in love with some.lol
> 
> Summer:
> BC x Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16291349
> 
> Lil' Bear:
> Collie x Shepherd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15653099
> 
> Sedona:
> GSD x Collie, but she looks pure to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15291198
> 
> There are more, I was looking at Collies. So many I want to take home!lol


She looks like pure what to you? I think she looks like a mix, personally. Definitely not GSD or Collie.


----------



## RaeganW

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16164321

Labeled Basset Hound/Border Terrier and she's houndxterrier for sure. LOL I bet she'd be a challenge to train.


----------



## JessieLove09

DJEtzel said:


> She looks like pure what to you? I think she looks like a mix, personally. Definitely not GSD or Collie.


Have you not seen Long Hair GSDs? pure bred GSDs can have long coats and be black & red colored. So yes, she looks like a pure bred German Shepherd.


----------



## CorgiKarma

JessieLove09 said:


> Have you not seen Long Hair GSDs? pure bred GSDs can have long coats and be black & red colored. So yes, she looks like a pure bred German Shepherd.


Pretty dog but not purebred. Yes, I have seen long haired german shepherds and that's not one of them. http://www.pixymusic.com/GSD_long_Hair/cz1.JPG ...not even close.


----------



## JessieLove09

CorgiKarma said:


> Pretty dog but not purebred. Yes, I have seen long haired german shepherds and that's not one of them. http://www.pixymusic.com/GSD_long_Hair/cz1.JPG ...not even close.


My response was directed to someone else not you.

I have asked some GSD people, and they also think she is pure(american "pet" lines), plus I don't think most shelters get enough Long Haired GSDs. If she is mixed, its not with collie.


----------



## puppy.l0ve

oh boy, this is gonna get me in trouble! i can't seem to just look, i always fall in love. =(

anyway, this handsome fella caught my eye!











just what i need, another huge momma's boy! lol


----------



## DJEtzel

JessieLove09 said:


> Have you not seen Long Hair GSDs? pure bred GSDs can have long coats and be black & red colored. So yes, she looks like a pure bred German Shepherd.


I've seen plenty, but she's not one. She doesn't have the long hair everywhere, only around her head and legs. Everywhere else she has a stock or plush coat. And the coloring isn't such of a GSD, the saddle isn't really saddled.. it goes into a sable pattern at the back. And the face/ears don't look GSD either. Feet are too small, also.

Either way, she's still a cutie


----------



## CorgiKarma

JessieLove09 said:


> My response was directed to someone else not you.
> 
> I have asked some GSD people, and they also think she is pure(american "pet" lines), plus I don't think most shelters get enough Long Haired GSDs. If she is mixed, its not with collie.


I am aware that you were not talking to me, I was just agreeing that it is not a pure GSD and I'm not sure how credible the GSD people you asked are if they thought she was.


----------



## JessieLove09

DJEtzel said:


> I've seen plenty, but she's not one. She doesn't have the long hair everywhere, only around her head and legs. Everywhere else she has a stock or plush coat. And the coloring isn't such of a GSD, the saddle isn't really saddled.. it goes into a sable pattern at the back. And the face/ears don't look GSD either. Feet are too small, also.
> 
> Either way, she's still a cutie


My female GSDs feet are small.But she is pure.There are also plush coat GSDs and I have seen some GSDs her color.


----------



## JessieLove09

CorgiKarma said:


> I am aware that you were not talking to me, I was just agreeing that it is not a pure GSD and I'm not sure how credible the GSD people you asked are if they thought she was.


Some breed, train and are very knowledgeable of German Shepherds.

If she is mixed, I highly doubt its collie.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I don't see why it matters all that much if she is purebred or not. I've got a GSD mix and couldn't give two hoots if she was pure or not.


----------



## JessieLove09

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I don't see why it matters all that much if she is purebred or not. I've got a GSD mix and couldn't give two hoots if she was pure or not.


I agree, and I still want her.lmao


----------



## DJEtzel

JessieLove09 said:


> My female GSDs feet are small.But she is pure.There are also plush coat GSDs and I have seen some GSDs her color.


What I mean is that plush coats are plush all over, and long coats are long all over. That dog looks like a mix between stock or plush and long. That's my reasoning, anyway.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Love the coloration on this boy. Not so sure about the breed mix, but he sounds like he'd be a blast. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16321398


----------



## QuidditchGirl

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Love the coloration on this boy. Not so sure about the breed mix, but he sounds like he'd be a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16321398


I'd totally call him Shiner. I love him!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

QuidditchGirl said:


> I'd totally call him Shiner. I love him!


I kinda liked their name for him: Shades. It just fits. But if he were mine, I'd probably change it.


----------



## QuidditchGirl

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I kinda liked their name for him: Shades. It just fits. But if he were mine, I'd probably change it.


I dig that name too. He looks like a lot of trouble. I love him.


----------



## Shaina

Dalmatian ppls.. 10 month old female:









BCX pups...both adorable









Quite a unique BC (at least, I've not seen marking like these before). Pretty girl, 5 months old.


----------



## marsha=whitie

I saw this guy and instantly thought of Nekomi.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16302980


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Shaina, are you in Michigan? I swear I just looked at that last BC on PetFinder.. 

This guy is all over my facebook. I'm trying to get him out of the pound. My boyfriend and I are really at odds over it because he will not budge on another dog. He's 11 years old and he just needs some love for the remainder of his life:










I took this photo of him on Wednesday. He seems to have good vision and hearing, no masses I could find on his body, nothing. His only "problems" seem to be he's over weight and needs a nail trim really bad. I held him and cried while he just snoozed on my chest. I have a friend who is asking about him and claiming he will try to adopt him so I hope that happens.


----------



## nekomi

> I saw this guy and instantly thought of Nekomi.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16302980


Marsha! I totally saw that guy the other day!  I LOVE him!

He reminds me VERY much of two sisters that my rescue friend pulled from a Columbus pound last year:





































He's not far from me either. But I'm in no position to add another dog


----------



## CorgiKarma

marsha=whitie said:


> I saw this guy and instantly thought of Nekomi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16302980


I saw him the other day! He is gorgeous and not too far away. I would love to take him in!


----------



## Locke

These are some of my favourites:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16310713
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16192652
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16298348
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16064270
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16290654


----------



## marsha=whitie

nekomi said:


> Marsha! I totally saw that guy the other day!  I LOVE him!
> 
> He reminds me VERY much of two sisters that my rescue friend pulled from a Columbus pound last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not far from me either. But I'm in no position to add another dog


They're probably littermates then! they're almost identical. And stunning.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Shaina, are you in Michigan? I swear I just looked at that last BC on PetFinder..
> 
> This guy is all over my facebook. I'm trying to get him out of the pound. My boyfriend and I are really at odds over it because he will not budge on another dog. He's 11 years old and he just needs some love for the remainder of his life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this photo of him on Wednesday. He seems to have good vision and hearing, no masses I could find on his body, nothing. His only "problems" seem to be he's over weight and needs a nail trim really bad. I held him and cried while he just snoozed on my chest. I have a friend who is asking about him and claiming he will try to adopt him so I hope that happens.


 This dog would be PERFECT for us right now. I wish we were up there already, dag nabit! I have a soft spot for older dogs that just need a nice place to live out the rest of their lives, and Jon's been wanting a pug for YEARS. Along with that, I know Kit would enjoy an older companion. She's not into the hip young groove, and met a really old airedale the other day that she fell in love with. He'd be perfect for her.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> This dog would be PERFECT for us right now. I wish we were up there already, dag nabit! I have a soft spot for older dogs that just need a nice place to live out the rest of their lives, and Jon's been wanting a pug for YEARS. Along with that, I know Kit would enjoy an older companion. She's not into the hip young groove, and met a really old airedale the other day that she fell in love with. He'd be perfect for her.


He was featured on the news a couple nights ago, so I hope that gives him some pull, but his redemption period was up on the 13th and he was still there yesterday. He's there along with an elderly Dachshund and I HAVE to get them out.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He was featured on the news a couple nights ago, so I hope that gives him some pull, but his redemption period was up on the 13th and he was still there yesterday. He's there along with an elderly Dachshund and I HAVE to get them out.


I hope you succeed. There's a Dachshund (mix?) at our shelter right now whos the most adorable little thing. She's not on petfinder yet though so I couldn't list her here. 

This is the guy I've been working with- Henry. I introduced him to clicker training on monday, and yesterday I had him sitting and downing on command with the use of the clicker, some chicken, and some sweet potatoes. Very smart boy, no doubt. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16370008


----------



## Laurelin

So I've been strangely gravitating towards JRTs lately...










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16372536


----------



## Active Dog

This little girl is killing me!! Ug her name is Sorbet and I want her!!!


----------



## 123fraggle

OMG, all these dogs are so beautiful, I don't how they could have ended up in shelters let along stay there for any length of time. It is just so sad. Here is one who has been in rescue almost a year, and I don't know how he hasn't been snatched up, he is so sweet looking. This is just one of his pictures.


----------



## lauren17

Active Dog said:


> This little girl is killing me!! Ug her name is Sorbet and I want her!!!


She is adorable! She looks like a little fox lol and I love that stripe down her face!


----------



## Shaina

Laurelin said:


> So I've been strangely gravitating towards JRTs lately...


You too, eh? I've been posting quite a few JRT and JRT mixes lately myself...


----------



## JessieLove09

Shaina said:


> You too, eh? I've been posting quite a few JRT and JRT mixes lately myself...


My friend has 2 female JRT/Min Pin Mixes. They look more like JRTs though.


----------



## DJEtzel

*Polka*
1.5 year dachshund mix
They say with terrier, I think with beagle, if anything. I'm not familiar enough with dachshunds to tell if the coloring is accurate on her back or not. Either way, she's adorable and I want her.


----------



## CaliGSD

DJEtzel said:


> *Polka*
> 1.5 year dachshund mix
> They say with terrier, I think with beagle, if anything. I'm not familiar enough with dachshunds to tell if the coloring is accurate on her back or not. Either way, she's adorable and I want her.


I see Dachshund a little bit, mostly in the head.


----------



## DJEtzel

CaliGSD said:


> I see Dachshund a little bit, mostly in the head.


Yeah, she definitely has a Dachshund head, but her body has more of a beagle form and color to it.

eta; welcome, btw! I see you just joined, why don't you head over to the introduction forum and tell us a little bit about yourself so we know who you are/who you own!


----------



## CaliGSD

DJEtzel said:


> Yeah, she definitely has a Dachshund head, but her body has more of a beagle form and color to it.
> 
> eta; welcome, btw! I see you just joined, why don't you head over to the introduction forum and tell us a little bit about yourself so we know who you are/who you own!


Don't own a dog yet and thanks.


----------



## DJEtzel

CaliGSD said:


> Don't own a dog yet and thanks.


Ah, okay. Well, you can still introduce yourself so we know who you are and let us know why you joined.  (want to learn more about dogs, thinking of getting one, etc)


----------



## dpuppylover

If me I would go for Collie ^^.
Puffy and steady all da way..... but need to Groom constantly.


----------



## DJEtzel

dpuppylover said:


> If me I would go for Collie ^^.
> Puffy and steady all da way..... but need to Groom constantly.


unless you get a rough coat!


----------



## Shaina

Now here's a gem...meet Sidney








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15522434


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

DJEtzel said:


> unless you get a rough coat!


I think you mean smooth. For example, the dog that Shaina posted is a smooth coat BC (probably whippet mix). Very little grooming required. What most people think of when they think of BC's and collies are rough coats. 

Shaina, I agree - Sydney looks AWESOME!


----------



## DJEtzel

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I think you mean smooth. For example, the dog that Shaina posted is a smooth coat BC (probably whippet mix). Very little grooming required. What most people think of when they think of BC's and collies are rough coats.
> 
> Shaina, I agree - Sydney looks AWESOME!


Guh, yes. I always get them mixed up because when I think smooth I think long flowly.


----------



## jclt

What's this? Findind a dog we would want on PetFinder? Good thread


----------



## marsha=whitie

jclt said:


> What's this? Findind a dog we would want on PetFinder? Good thread


Yes, but this is the SECOND thread. The first one was ridiculously long.


----------



## dpuppylover

DJEtzel said:


> unless you get a rough coat!


yea quite rough though and personally i spent quite sometime Groom them. 
what to do, I like to hug them. !


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

DJEtzel said:


> Guh, yes. I always get them mixed up because when I think smooth I think long flowly.


Pet one and you'll never get confused again. The smooths have very soft/smooth coats. The longer hair on the roughs can go in all different directions and pick up a lot of dirt/leaves/etc., so they're often a bit rougher feeling. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## DJEtzel

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Pet one and you'll never get confused again. The smooths have very soft/smooth coats. The longer hair on the roughs can go in all different directions and pick up a lot of dirt/leaves/etc., so they're often a bit rougher feeling. At least that has been my experience.


haha, that makes sense. I've only met one collie in my life, and he was a rough. Named Skywalker, at that.


----------



## NRB

oh pathetic and cuteness overload, somebody go get him;










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16447271

and this guy too;










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16481298?rvp=1

And him;










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/10050150?rvp=1


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Ooohhh I love all of them. Please send them to me. It's almost my birthday?


----------



## NRB

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Ooohhh I love all of them. Please send them to me. It's almost my birthday?


Lol, If I could I would, the first dog really looks like he needs to get out of there asap!


----------



## Locke

I want this girl!










and this girl










he's a sweetie too










and for some crazy reason,this girl is still available! Can you believe it?










What a little bedhead. Mitch would LOVE a little dog to play with, he loves little dogs.


----------



## marsha=whitie

OMG me wants him!
















its a mini Callie.


----------



## Miranda16

i want her she looks like such a goober ... and she is soooo pretty http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16512893









squeeeee he is adorable
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16378004









he is so neat looking and sounds like a charmer
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16151457









she and the rest of her litter are all absolutely adorable ... and have such perfect markings and adorable noses
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16337029


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Shaina said:


> Now here's a gem...meet Sidney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15522434


Hah! If you look in the threads I've posted Sidney already! I want her so badly but the rescue is not going to place her all the way in Canada... I LOVE her. Serious, her build, her energy, everything.


----------



## Miranda16

there we go got the pictures to work on on my last post =)


----------



## nekomi

Just LOOK at this little beauty! Like a miniature Loki - from the pics I thought she'd be bigger, but she's only 20 lbs at 7 months of age  What a CUTIE! If I was in the market for a small dog, I'd be adopting her for sure.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16451300


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Lol Nekomi, your house will be flooded with dogs soon if you adopt more and fall in love with more petfinder dogs! By the way, are we going to get more Tempo pics soon?


----------



## nekomi

LOL! No adoptions planned for the near future - no worries! There is no way I'd bring a small dog into this house full of 60 lb crazies. 

I have SO many pics of Tempo I've got to upload! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## LindaA

I just found this thread. I have to stop looking  - I want them all!! We found Sadie through Petfinder. I was waiting at the Humane Societies door when they opened. I drove for an hour to get there, but I already knew she was the one!! The photo of Sidney reminds me a lot of our Sadie.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Get ready, because I am about to hit you with two SERIOUSLY beautiful dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Get ready, because I am about to hit you with two SERIOUSLY beautiful dogs.


I was not ready, and now I think I've melted to the point where I need to adopt both! 

VERY gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Miranda16

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Get ready, because I am about to hit you with two SERIOUSLY beautiful dogs.




(10 characters)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I know! I can't stop opening their profiles. If I walked across one of them at the local shelter no doubt I would take them on beauty alone.


----------



## BrittanyG

WANT!!


----------



## jess4525

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexter looks like he is smiling for the camera! TOO CUTE


----------



## ARJewell

Oh my gosh... I'm in love!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14391226










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16451149










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15852193










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15729289










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14883336










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16469929










Alright, I should stop now.. Sigh!


----------



## JessRU09

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Get ready, because I am about to hit you with two SERIOUSLY beautiful dogs.


No lie, I've been scoping these two out also.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

How much more work can 3 be than 2.....
I need to find Cash a friend I can borrow so I stop trying to adopt him a friend 

This guy seems perfect, they are the same age too


















http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=294315972&open_homes=&region=&district=

But I truly cant get another dog, two is already doing my brain in
*imagines having two puppies*
I don't know if I could do the extra walking/socialising/training etc 
My time is stretched as it is, but just imagining them playing together makes me want him

Maybe I could take him and foster him..... 
then find him a perfect home


----------



## TheBearCat

*Buddy* Shar pei x Cane Corse









*Ricky* Mastiff x Setter? 









*Cliff * Mastiffx Dalmation










with the addition of two dogs I'm working with at the shelter

Why do I love the big boys so?


----------



## Khia

:O I want them all!  *holds out arms*


----------



## Khia

I want to cuddle and play with this guy for days. 









His big eyes are so creepy. But I want. 









I like his fluffy...


----------



## TheChinClique

I think I am in love...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16544332

This is why I cannot look at Petfinder! I wish I could get her


----------



## LittleFr0g

I'm totally in love with this boy:










And this girl:










Sigh, I SO wish I was ready for a second dog, but my financial & living situation right now just won't allow it. Kuma will have to be an only Pug for another year or two.


----------



## TheChinClique

Those pugs are so cute! Is the first one an old man pug? He looks like he has some gray hair...my Bulldog is getting that now. I hear ya on wanting to add another pup, but I also have to wait at least a year to get another one.


----------



## Shaina

TheChinClique said:


> I think I am in love...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16544332
> 
> This is why I cannot look at Petfinder! I wish I could get her


I forwarded that link to my sister lol...looks like just her kind of dog


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Anyone near Ithaca, NY want a "Great Parynese" ? Sorry, apparently it doesn't like chickens.

http://ithaca.craigslist.org/pet/1777787453.html

You would think by 6 months they would have a few better pics.

Also this boy is supposed to be purebred from German/Czech working lines with papers. I don't know if he's still available or not.

http://ithaca.craigslist.org/pet/1774424366.html


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Drool:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16578610
5 months, 12 pounds, BC x terrier. I'd take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## That'llDo

I'm always losing my heart to redheads:


















I think she is just stunning. I'm not sure if I would be in more trouble with my SO, my landlord, or my dogs if I went and got her though. Still, that focus and that smile...


----------



## LindaA

Me too!! Drool........

I love the one black front leg and one white front leg!



GottaLuvMutts said:


> Drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16578610
> 5 months, 12 pounds, BC x terrier. I'd take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## Joleigh

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/12252584

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16471578

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16423568

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16569401

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16418704

Who can guess what one of my breeds are? lol


----------



## deedlit

I love this puppy so much. Wish I could have him. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16061957


----------



## marsha=whitie

deedlit said:


> I love this puppy so much. Wish I could have him.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16061957


OH those EARS!!!!


----------



## Miranda16

his pictures are soooooo cute .... its not even fair


----------



## indiana

I'm a sucker for wacky ears!


----------



## Dunixi

Oh my...she is local....I want to bring her home


----------



## TheBearCat

To add, this squishy-faced boy, Sport. Why do I fall for the ones who are so far away?


----------



## Tavi

Oh I am so tempted to drive up north this weekend if she's still available! 


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16527223


----------



## Shaina

Tavi, you might have to find Inga for that one.


----------



## JessieLove09

I want a Pug. The more I see them the more I want them. There have been a few turning up at my shelter.

This cutie is at the spcaLA Animal Shelter in Hawethorne,CA. Anyone want to adopt and Aussie?:
This is Peach:








Her petfinder page:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16628896

If I could I would so take her.I want an Aussie so bad.


----------



## JessieLove09

Tavi said:


> Oh I am so tempted to drive up north this weekend if she's still available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16527223


Omg she is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

I must repeat:

"2 dogs are enough, 2 dogs are enough, 2 dogs are enough..." 

But I WANT him!




























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15654497?rvp=1

PLEASSSSSEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Khia

My aunt says maybe if I pass all my summer classes. I can get a dog... I'm really hoping for him...


----------



## bladerunner6

Here is a dog I have walked at my local shelter.
She is cute as a button and a very sweet girl too.
If anyone is in SW MI looking for a sweet smaller dog, she could be a good choice.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15888611


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

West Olive isn't too far from me. Four dogs is the limit though.


----------



## nekomi

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Get ready, because I am about to hit you with two SERIOUSLY beautiful dogs.


Woo! Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## nekomi

ARJewell said:


> Oh my gosh... I'm in love!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14391226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16451149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15852193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15729289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14883336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16469929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I should stop now.. Sigh!


I like your choice of dogs...  That first one looks pretty wolfy - just beautiful.


----------



## Laurelin

What a pretty boy.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16386184

This girl showed up right after I got Mia. If she would have been available about a week earlier, I might have applied for her. But then I wouldn't have Mia.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14391223










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16658683

ETA: Oooh look at this guy!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16539218


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

nekomi said:


> Woo! Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!


I literally stop and stare every time I use Petfinder or this thread is topped. I believe the black and white fellow was adopted, but Keely is still up:










Her breed listing has changed about 30 times since she was first listed, LOL. Now she's just back to Husky.


----------



## LuckySarah

awwwwwwwww

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15617577


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

LuckySarah said:


> awwwwwwwww
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15617577


LOL, is that drool on his face???


----------



## LuckySarah

GottaLuvMutts said:


> LOL, is that drool on his face???


lol I think so


----------



## lucidity

I'm so in love with this guy!!


























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16653563

His personality just sounds so perfect.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

Lucidity I want him! 
He is what I am looking for, except the cat part, but Im sure that is trainable


----------



## lucidity

Haha, that's exactly what I thought too!! Uhoh, cat chaser, but everything else sounds so awesome!


----------



## That'llDo

lucidity said:


> I'm so in love with this guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16653563
> 
> His personality just sounds so perfect.


LOL, I've admired him a couple of times too! I love that split face and big goofy smile!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Awe, he's gorgeous! I <3 split faces.


----------



## JessRU09

Ugghh... some new desire...

Princess:

















Good thing she's half way across the country, or I'd be tempted to get her.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

I must have him............


----------



## JessRU09

Holy cow... look at this beauty! Came from a hoarder... poor gal 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16693158


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

OMG! Please help!

Kristi Dushek from the Alaskan Klee Kai National Rescue contacted me today about this girl Mystic at Pets Alive in Middletown, NY. The rescue can't pull her because Pets Alive won't deal with rescues, they only adopt to families. Middletown is quite a ways from me and I don't really have the $225 to get her if they would approve me. I contacted them anyways but haven't heard back yet.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16578358
























I definitely don't need 3 dogs but I would take her in a heartbeat. I signed to foster at the AKKNR but didn't think I would ever hear from them as there aren't really any AKKs around this area (I thought).


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16580627










*squirms with want*

...and he's right around the corner from me too.....

le sigh...


----------



## RaeganW

JessRU09 said:


> Holy cow... look at this beauty! Came from a hoarder... poor gal
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16693158


Oh, she matches Dexter!


----------



## upendi'smommy

I'm not normally a hound person, but this boy is just beautiful.


----------



## upendi'smommy

Oh how I want this girl.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16437565

She sounds like she would be a perfect fit, right down to saying she'd do best in a home with at least one other dog. Oh how I wish.


----------



## JessRU09

RaeganW said:


> Oh, she matches Dexter!


Tell me about it! I've got such a soft spot for GSD/Husky mixes.


----------



## bladerunner6

Here are a couple of nice dogs that I walked at the humane society today.










He has some of the same color scheme on the lower part of his body. A very cute boy, the photo does not do him justice. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16704722

Here is the second one. Very sweet girl. Please read here story.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16646245


----------



## Laurelin

Omg I want!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16655722

I would really love a bc/heeler one day. Sounds like a fun dog too! And cat and dog friendly to boot.


----------



## TheBearCat

Those ears are killing me. 

Mac- french bulldog x pit mix, I'd drive to CT for him. Maybe.


----------



## Tavi

Ok I just love this little girls eyes! 


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15904977

Hmm I actually applied for adoption on this sweet little boy and his sister!


























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16766686?rvp=1

and to show of his sister! 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16766725


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Awwww! I want!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15885270


----------



## upendi'smommy

I met this girl when I went for my volunteer training at the shelter and the first thing I thought of was Dexter!









Poor girls been there since February of 2009


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

TheBearCat said:


> Those ears are killing me.
> 
> Mac- french bulldog x pit mix, I'd drive to CT for him. Maybe.


rescues man..lol...there's no frenchie in that bulldog....he's gorgeous though...looks a lot like Pink, a Bad Rap Dog...who is most certainly all or mostly pit bull.


----------



## JessRU09

upendi'smommy said:


> I met this girl when I went for my volunteer training at the shelter and the first thing I thought of was Dexter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor girls been there since February of 2009


Aww  Poor girl. She does look like a little Dexter clone :\ I hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## nekomi

This guy is beautiful and seems like he has a temperament to match!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16815087

I am in AWE of this pretty guy! He looks a lot like Jasper. All I can think is that he'd be a heck of a sleddog if his temperament was up to the task... he's built for it!

















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16814583


----------



## JessRU09

Nekomi, you always find the most beautiful, wolfy-looking dogs!

As for me, I keep finding Dexter look-alikes:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16862917


----------



## RaeganW

I don't think this is a German Shepherd...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16411043

From the Wisconsin German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## JessRU09

Ack! This pup brings back memories of when Dexter was a baby. They look almost identical!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16760324

Dexter as a pup, for comparison:


----------



## Laurelin

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16413851

I want, want, want! What a great combination that would be.


----------



## RaeganW

Some one needs to go get that dog ASAP.


----------



## Laurelin

One of my friends had a pap x sheltie and it was freaking amazing. It's like the perfect dog for me too, considering those are 'my' breeds.

I wish I could have her.


----------



## PappyMom

TheBearCat said:


> Those ears are killing me.
> 
> Mac- french bulldog x pit mix, I'd drive to CT for him. Maybe.


Gosh, is it weird that I knew he was located in CT before I even scrolled all the way down? What a looker. What shelter is he at?? And psssstttt...I'm in CT, you know, if you ever need a transport. =P


----------



## TheBearCat

PappyMom said:


> Gosh, is it weird that I knew he was located in CT before I even scrolled all the way down? What a looker. What shelter is he at?? And psssstttt...I'm in CT, you know, if you ever need a transport. =P


He's @ For The Animals Rescue, in Easton, can't say I really know about them as a shelter though.

The temptation to adopt right now is very strong, especially volunteering at a local shelter but it'll be a while before I can snatch up anyone.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16512353 <-----Here's his page for anyone interested though


----------



## Shaina

<3
Meet 1 yr old Sadie...


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16384103


----------



## crzy_brunette77

I want Ginny:








She was severely abused and bred and then dumped 

And Osker:








He's 8 years old and the biggest sweetheart ever.



Khia said:


> My aunt says maybe if I pass all my summer classes. I can get a dog... I'm really hoping for him...


SFJKLJDIE!! I want that puppy! He reminds me of Sam as a youngin:


----------



## JessRU09

More beauties...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16817774









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16817680


----------



## DJEtzel

These are my favorites from the shelter I work at right now;

*Onyx & Strauss*- Brother and sister that I found tied to the runs behind our building with demedex mange. They're being treated for it now and I have them on a premium skin/coat food. They were very shy, wouldn't let humans approach, and submissive peed when they first came in. After hand feeding them canned ol' roy for a week, they'll approach me and some others. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16933658

*Dayna*- Young female GSD who was brought in when we were closed that we agreed to take as the man was making threats towards her. Had a terrible triangular wound in her side that is just now beginning to heal after she ate through 4 e-collars. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16870732

*Adonis*- Gorgeous purebred Great Dane who is very smart and biddable. His new owner brought him in after the owner snuck up on him in the dark at night while he was sleeping and he turned around and snapped at him.  If I could afford to get this beast neutered, I'd take him. (and if I could afford to feed him!)









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16932849

*Toby*- fearful Havanese. Hates children and quick movements. So far I'm the only one who has successfully handled him and not been bit/snapped at.  He came in full of mats and burrs. I bathed him and clipped him shorter, unfortunately, I am no groomer. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16870760

*Baroness*- Older min. Schnauzer surrendered by her owner for unknown reasons. Was rightly spoiled and is not doing well in the shelter. She lays and shakes all day unless being petted, and won't approach strangers. She's allergic to chicken too (she'd fit in so well here!) and we're running out of chicken-free foods.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16871832

I want them all soooo bad.


----------



## TheBearCat

Rottie X Mastiff

I feel so predictable but I'm a sucker for big dogs with big heads. +5 for the name Baby Huey. Apparently adopted but I can still dream.


----------



## nekomi

JessRU09 said:


> More beauties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16817774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16817680


Awww Jess, you saw those two too? I LOVE both of them. I wish I could've adopted Harley (the agouti) - very beautiful dog! Lobo (the black) is a DEAD RINGER for Loki!

Here's another agouti stunner:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17001935


----------



## Laurelin

Omg










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16729857


----------



## JessRU09

nekomi said:


> Awww Jess, you saw those two too? I LOVE both of them. I wish I could've adopted Harley (the agouti) - very beautiful dog! Lobo (the black) is a DEAD RINGER for Loki!
> 
> Here's another agouti stunner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17001935


Aww.. what a handsome fella! I swear, one day I'll have a farm full of these beauties.


----------



## Mordavo

This is the dog that I'm trying to adopt. 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16432950?rvp=1

Rather doubtful now, though, as I just took my car into the shop and it's looking like several hundred dollars to fix it. Might put the adoption on the back burner.


----------



## That'llDo

Laurelin said:


> Omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16729857


OMG seconded.

*dies of cuteness*


----------



## DJEtzel

Laurelin said:


> Omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16729857




omg x10293019284098329580329845


----------



## Laurelin

And there is 11 of them too! *dies*


----------



## DJEtzel

Laurelin said:


> And there is 11 of them too! *dies*


zomg you've got to be kidding me. 

*goes to look at petfinder to find location*

Dangit. Texas, really!? 

I would have totally taken one!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

There is a puppy version of Magpie at animal control. Sigh.


----------



## parallelbarking

this is Axle, a Plott/Lab mix. I think he's divine.


----------



## Shaina

parallelbarking said:


> this is Axle, a Plott/Lab mix. I think he's divine.


Talk to RonE about that one lol


----------



## Laurelin

If I could get a dog now, I would apply for this guy:










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16124697?rvp=1

I know he wouldn't be the sports dog I want but I just really feel for him. He sounds like an awesome dog.

I also like this guy. Look at how happy he is! 










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16959883?rvp=1

And uh.... this one.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17002692

Laurelin wants a border collie lol.

And this one too:










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16971631


----------



## parallelbarking

Shaina said:


> Talk to RonE about that one lol


uh oh! lol...I'm not in the market for another at this point...I just think he's gorgeous.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Laurelin said:


> Laurelin wants a border collie lol.


LOL. *drool*
In my estimation, the gems are all at the shelters where their potential remains unrecognized. I love the idea of rescues, and I might get involved in a BC rescue when I have my own place and all, but I think that breed-specific rescue folks often snap up the real gems and share them among themselves and their close friends. If you want one, you have to go find him/her yourself, I think. Either that, or become really good friends with someone in the rescue. JMO.


----------



## Laurelin

I still haven't decided if I want a breeder or a rescue. I'm looking into both at the moment, even though it'll be at least a year. *dies*


----------



## That'llDo

Laurelin, you are killing me with the border collies! Love!


----------



## Shaina

My last one was adopted so here's another stunner for you...

*Clovis*, a Border Collie X Golden Retriever, 1.5 year old male








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16987267


----------



## Husky+BC Mom

Initially, I was trying to adopt this lover boy before Seamus fell into my lap... I'm still in love though








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16163356

I'm dying for a red...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16829336

Ahhhh








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16964816


----------



## DJEtzel

My love of the month, and the girl I'm currently assigned to work with- 

*Amiee*








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16814571


----------



## nekomi

Shaina said:


> My last one was adopted so here's another stunner for you...
> 
> *Clovis*, a Border Collie X Golden Retriever, 1.5 year old male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16987267


Oh, I LOVE him! He is gorgeous - I love those ears, and the pretty "cape" on his back!


----------



## Shaina

I know, right? Those ears kill me, and I love the varied shading of color from deep blonde to platinum, with those dark eyerims...he's a looker for sure!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I wish this shelter took better photos, but I'm a fan of this pup:


----------



## Miranda16

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I wish this shelter took better photos, but I'm a fan of this pup:


pap mix? maybe or long haired chi mix? ... cant really tell from the pics ... surely a cutie


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Miranda16 said:


> pap mix? maybe or long haired chi mix? ... cant really tell from the pics ... surely a cutie


They have her listed as a pap, but that face screams Chi to me.


----------



## Miranda16

yea ... big ollll forehead haha but those ears are throwing me off... the fact that they are so rounded


----------



## Laurelin

I'm pretty sure that's a chi or a chi mix.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Amish mill pup. The shelter she's at gets drops/dogs from busts from the mills around here. I just like that one black patch.


----------



## Crantastic

Listed as a chihuahua, but they speculate he may be mixed, possibly with papillon. 










Listed as a shepherd/plott hound mix. Love the coat!










Listed as a terrier/border collie mix. I'm not sure about the BC, but she's cute! The speckled ear reminds me of GottaLuvMutts' Kit.


----------



## theyogachick

I have stayed away from Petfinder for obvious reasons, but you all got me looking today...and although I am NOT (NOT NOT NOT) getting another dog, maybe someone would want:

Kingsley Poor guy has been there since I have had Gracie:









Apollo was returned to the rescue...owner said he was too high energy. Uh, he is an ACD/lab mix! Duh!









And then there is Emmy:









Darn you, Petfinder!


----------



## Tavi

Aww I just love the look on this gals face..and of course those ears!

























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16937367

Oh I do so love the markings around this boys eyes too...I wonder how he is around cats...LoL









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17007746


----------



## Noah's Mom

I have been stalking this dog on the internet for weeks - Shar Pei mixes steal my heart. DH would never go for it!


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16837884


----------



## RaeganW

Ohhhhhh waaaaant.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16180081


----------



## waterbaby

Not sure if she's on petfinder yet, but I think this girl and I could go far. Isn't it weird how a dog can catch your eye? I swear she looks like a million other shelter mutts, but there's just something about her...

Surfing petfinder and the shelter websites are the only time I wish I had a little more space.


----------



## Miranda16

RaeganW said:


> Ohhhhhh waaaaant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16180081


he looks like the Web man

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16865760









what a cutie ... his owners said he "ate too much" ... when he came in he was 15 pounds and apparently skin and bones

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16860390









i love her ears ... they are adorable


----------



## Shandwill

Love him!









She has such a sweet face...









The only pup listed as a CO on the entire site...if my Russia need a boyfriend...hhmmm.... =)


----------



## theyogachick

I know this one isn't on Petfinder, but I couldn't resist! Anyone in the Southern Ohio/Northern Kentucky area looking for a papillion?










http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1886340788.html


----------



## Locke

This boy is so handsome!!
Goober









Would love to take this girl home!!
Meeka









I love long haired Chis! This girl especially.
Brandy









I want this guy too!!
Louis


----------



## Beatrice96

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16932769
We applied for this guy, he's absolutely PERFECT for us, besides the no kids under 12 thing...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15685767
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17071150
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17075417
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17071201
Oh, I want a pap so bad :/
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17104827
Such a cutie!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16381267
This guys been at the shelter for months, and he's such a sweet looking boy too
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17067630
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17031405
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17079228


----------



## Tavi

This is actually abit of a cheat...this is the same rescue group that I received Buddy from, so I tend to keep track of their current dogs up for adoption to see if theres any that strike my interest and they just posted this new sweet girl...but what really caught me is the video they posted with her...nearly reduced me to tears...how some people can wonder why I adopted a dog from overseas after seeing something like this...anyway she's so cute, no?









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17107539


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman

Had to post this sweet Girl, named Tuesday, She is so gorgeous and I totally fell in love with her. Had we not already adopted a dog recently (and 2 is our max) I would have jumped on chance to adopt her.

Anyone else looking for a mini Aussie.









here is link to her petfinder posting
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17124812


----------



## upendi'smommy

So so so pretty








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16539212


----------



## Tails

The color of this handsome chap is stunning!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17030754


----------



## Darcystheone

Tacoma listed as a border collie mix..... sigh... so cute.











Reefer (lol omg). Looks almost identical to my Darcy .



Tails said:


> The color of this handsome chap is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17030754



*drool*

love him.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I want this guy. 

Adoptable Jack Russell Terrier: Scrappy: Petfinder


















He's soooo freakin' cute. Unfortunately, I doubt they'd adopt to me considering we don't have a fenced in yard and have a 3yr old child living with us (my little half sister) and my stepdad is allergic to dogs, and since he's been given up because his owner can't take allergy pills while pregnant, I'm sure they wouldn't send him to another home where a person has been known to have allergies. 

But I WANT HIM!


----------



## sagira

I think this dog is beautiful. His name is Remington (I think that's a suitable name). Look at that head. I hope someone here sees him and adopts him


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Tails said:


> The color of this handsome chap is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17030754


Oh wow, what a handsome dog! Such vibrant colors!


----------



## EtherealJane

*Sigh* I want this girl, but we're not ready for a second dog yet, and husband has yet to be convinced it's a good idea. She looks SOOOO sweet though!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16984288


----------



## tw1n

Tails said:


> The color of this handsome chap is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17030754


LoL dare I adopt another orange dog?


----------



## QuidditchGirl

Well he's not on Petfinder yet, but one of our rescues just posted him on Facebook. He's a Weim/Lab/Pyr and I think he's beautiful!!


----------



## sassafras

I really, really want this dog: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17140955

But we've more or less decided to stick to 2 dogs.

But I really, really want him.

Sigh.

Edited to add picture (wasn't on my own computer):


----------



## Mercy Medical

I should have never opened this thread....lol

We got Vincent about a month and a half ago and absolutely do not have room for another dog in our small, 3 story townhouse...however...I can't help, but find myself checking out Petfinder once in a while. Once my girlfriend and I are able to move into a house with a yard (probably not for another 2-3 years) then I plan on getting another dog.

I just found this one while searching and I'm kind of in love. She also seems to have just the temperment I would look for in a dog.

"she can be relaxed and mellow indoors but very playful and active outside"


----------



## Noobcakes

QuidditchGirl said:


> Well he's not on Petfinder yet, but one of our rescues just posted him on Facebook. He's a Weim/Lab/Pyr and I think he's beautiful!!


OMGGGGGGG! I wantz him nao!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Boston x Poodle? Either way, ridiculously cute:


----------



## TheBearCat

Can't believe I keep forgetting to post him..




























Andy, our resident "pit bull" (read AB/AB mix)He's been at the shelter I volunteer for years, if he's still there when I get my own place, I'll put in for him. He's a sweet thing but can be off putting with his sudden bouts of rowdiness. 

Also, not Petfinder but:



















He looks like such a lovebug, a fat lovebug.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Want!:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17241378


----------



## sagira

sagira said:


> I think this dog is beautiful. His name is Remington (I think that's a suitable name). Look at that head. I hope someone here sees him and adopts him


He was adopted, yes!! So was Nekomi's pretty Saluki mix from Iraq


----------



## Mercy Medical

sagira said:


> He was adopted, yes!! So was Nekomi's pretty Saluki mix from Iraq


Somewhat off topic, but I saw/met a woman the other night at the dog park with a dog that came from Afghanistan. Her husband was over there and I guess there was a litter born on their base, so he ended up taking one of them home. Probably one of the most heartwarming dog rescue stories I've heard. The dog was beautiful too, although they had no idea what kind of breed/mix it was.


----------



## upendi'smommy

upendi'smommy said:


> So so so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16539212


He was adopted.


----------



## Darcystheone

They have him listed as Great Dane/Blue Heeler... I could just die hes so gorgeous. 









Shes listed as a dane/pit mix.... again, gorgeous ! I hope they are both adopted soon, I can't fit 4 dogs in this house .


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Dammit!  You got me looking at Petfinder again and this is what I found...




























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17188456

After reading his description, I felt so bad for him that I sent an email to the SPCA about him. 

I DON'T NEED THREE DOGS!!!  Yeah right. 

And him...










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17188476?rvp=1

And her...










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17258502?rvp=1

Heaven help me!


----------



## sagira

Mercy Medical said:


> Somewhat off topic, but I saw/met a woman the other night at the dog park with a dog that came from Afghanistan. Her husband was over there and I guess there was a litter born on their base, so he ended up taking one of them home. Probably one of the most heartwarming dog rescue stories I've heard. The dog was beautiful too, although they had no idea what kind of breed/mix it was.


That's so nice. I never realized you could bring stray dogs from another country into this country. It's wonderful that people have the heart and the means to ship an animal over and give him a new life here.


----------



## RaeganW

Ooooh, hey there beautiful, don'cha wanna come live with me?








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17235592


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Dammit!  You got me looking at Petfinder again and this is what I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17188456
> 
> After reading his description, I felt so bad for him that I sent an email to the SPCA about him.
> 
> I DON'T NEED THREE DOGS!!!  Yeah right.


Just an update on this dog. I stopped to visit him and he was pretty awesome. So I talked to them about fostering him to get him out of the shelter until they found him a home. Apparently he belonged to an elderly lady who passed away and her family who lived in Florida dropped the dog at a neighbor's to "be taken care of". This neighbor simply surrendered the dog to the SPCA saying they were unable to keep him. The dog's vet, groomer, and some of the elderly lady's friends recognized the dog and called the SPCA giving them the full story and very concerned about the dog's welfare. While the SPCA (which doesn't regularly foster dogs unless they have special needs, don't ask me why) was considering letting me foster him, an elderly lady came in looking for a companion, fell in love with Kojack and adopted him. What a happy ending! (And I'm saved once again!)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> And her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17258502?rvp=1


Whoa, this dog in this picture looks very much like Shaina's Kim???


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16457338

BEAUTIFUL Cattle dog. I have never seen a split face like that but I love him.


----------



## Tavi

Ok I just find this just the cutest little combo!
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17298060


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Whoa, this dog in this picture looks very much like Shaina's Kim???


I was thinking the same thing! The dog Tavi just posted looks a little like Webster, too!


----------



## Shaina

LOL nice

I think Tavi's dog actually looks more like Webster in the face than the other dog looks like Kim...something about his overall facial structure, and the ear set is quite similar though the shape of the ear is not, and his face is a little more wedge-y. Kinda lends credence to those who've described Webster as a Corgi (refined by some sort of terrier) with legs. The other one...I can see the general resemblance in terms of the longer face, but the fur and color is quite a bit off, and the face structure is much more masculine than Kim's. Granted, I live with them so you know how that can be!


----------



## Active Dog

Can anyone say.....Boston Terrier.....I think not LOL


----------



## waterbaby

Willow... <3










Wow, and a min-pin


----------



## Darcystheone

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16457338
> 
> BEAUTIFUL Cattle dog. I have never seen a split face like that but I love him.


i think I just fell in love.


----------



## Reiko89

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17139922

I want this dog RIGHT NOW... I think you can see why I would though, considering that she's nearly the spittin' image of my most favorite dog in the universe *ahems* She's also the same age as him... the only reason I know she's not related to him is because his litter consisted of 3 male puppies and that's all.


----------



## waterbaby

Oh. my. God.










Now I'm wishing I hadn't agreed to no more animals.


----------



## Reiko89

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17037510

As a side note, HOLY COW 550 dollars?! That's not rescue pricing, that's... DESIGNER DOG pricing... I hope they mean 550 for the whole litter... That's a bit exhorbitant, isn't it? Do C-Sections really cost 3300? That's the only way on earth that kind of pricing could be justified...

ETA: FTR, the cost of adopting puppies at my local HS is right about 200 dollars (adults cheaper, seniors even cheaper)... so yes, this price IS shocking to me... it's almost 3 times what I'm use to.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Reiko89 said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17037510
> 
> As a side note, HOLY COW 550 dollars?! That's not rescue pricing, that's... DESIGNER DOG pricing... I hope they mean 550 for the whole litter... That's a bit exhorbitant, isn't it? Do C-Sections really cost 3300? That's the only way on earth that kind of pricing could be justified...
> 
> Our local SPCA has similar prices. I've seen $300 for a 12 year old cat with kidney failure. $550 for little scruffers. $350 is the average for an adult dog.


----------



## Reiko89

Goodness, well I can honestly say that I no longer wonder why people go to breeders when they could adopt... HERE at least, most breeder prices are much higher than shelter costs... I suppose it would be the same there.... Interesting commentary on the difference of economy even within the same country.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Reiko89 said:


> Goodness, well I can honestly say that I no longer wonder why people go to breeders when they could adopt... HERE at least, most breeder prices are much higher than shelter costs... I suppose it would be the same there.... Interesting commentary on the difference of economy even within the same country.


Well, you can definitely go to some crap BYB and get a pup for way cheaper than that, but in the scheme of things $350 for a dog isn't terrible. Just depends on what you're willing to spend and what a dog is "worth" to you. I would pay that much if the rescue had a dog that was right for me, but my rescue charges $150.


----------



## Reiko89

I did not say a dog was not worth a price to me, and I certainly did not say that I would consider a byb'er I would appreciate if my posts didn't get snapped at like that. I just meant that I could SEE WHY someone who DIDN'T KNOW about how bad a byb'er was would see the cost of THESE puppies and feel that they may as well go with a breeder, especially if said breeder had PUREBRED puppies of any kind or they were registered, even with the AKC. FYI, There's a breeder here that I know of that I am aware is a BYBer and she has purebred miniature dachshunds that are AKC registered for 250 dollars, only 50 dollars more than a puppy from the humane society... It doesn't take me long to assume that your average joe pet owner who's ill informed about what a good breeder is will see "I could get a 200 dollar puppy from the pound and it will be a mongrel and I won't know where it came from OR I could pay 50 dollars more and get a pure bred AKC registered new puppy and I get to see the mom and dad of it." Hmmmm...

And no, I would not pay 550 dollars for these puppies, but I guess I'm "spoiled" on 200 dollar ones from here at my local HS.

ETA: But that doesn't mean I don't value my dog. I recently spent 700 dollars on vet visits for my dog to address his seperation anxiety PLUS paid to replace the door he chewed to shreds AND I still bought him a dog birthday cake for his birthday. I could very well have gotten rid of him for destroying the door like I know some owners would do (based on the craigslist ads and the petfinder "back stories". Even though the dog was free to me, I don't NOT value him.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Reiko89 said:


> I did not say a dog was not worth a price to me, and I certainly did not say that I would consider a byb'er I would appreciate if my posts didn't get snapped at like that. I just meant that I could SEE WHY someone who DIDN'T KNOW about how bad a byb'er was would see the cost of THESE puppies and feel that they may as well go with a breeder, especially if said breeder had PUREBRED puppies of any kind or they were registered, even with the AKC. FYI, There's a breeder here that I know of that I am aware is a BYBer and she has purebred miniature dachshunds that are AKC registered for 250 dollars, only 50 dollars more than a puppy from the humane society... It doesn't take me long to assume that your average joe pet owner who's ill informed about what a good breeder is will see "I could get a 200 dollar puppy from the pound and it will be a mongrel and I won't know where it came from OR I could pay 50 dollars more and get a pure bred AKC registered new puppy and I get to see the mom and dad of it." Hmmmm...
> 
> And no, I would not pay 550 dollars for these puppies, but I guess I'm "spoiled" on 200 dollar ones from here at my local HS.
> 
> ETA: But that doesn't mean I don't value my dog. I recently spent 700 dollars on vet visits for my dog to address his seperation anxiety PLUS paid to replace the door he chewed to shreds AND I still bought him a dog birthday cake for his birthday. I could very well have gotten rid of him for destroying the door like I know some owners would do (based on the craigslist ads and the petfinder "back stories". Even though the dog was free to me, I don't NOT value him.


Uh.. I think you took my tone as accusatory when it was not. I was using the general "you" not as in YOU personally. So, in this case you're snapping at me without considering the context of this conversation- which was how much rescues charge and why people would purchase from a BYB because of the price and my post, which was basically the same point. Not sure why you've taken it as a personal attack.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

I have to agree with Reiko. I know the shelters and rescues need to recoup costs and make enough to keep the shelter open but it's unfortunate that the pet stores here that still carry puppies often sell them for less than the shelters charge to adopt. And if you get a dog/puppy on craigslist, except for the byb's that are "selling" claiming rehoming fees that are outrageous, then they are still cheaper yet. Flash was from an oops litter and was free. Colt cost me more than I would have liked at the shelter and he wasn't even neutered yet! I had to pay for that too. So uninformed people would say "okay I can buy this new cute puppy at the pet store for $ or adopt an older mixed breed for $$ or even $$$". It just explains why the shelters have trouble competing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I have to agree with Reiko. I know the shelters and rescues need to recoup costs and make enough to keep the shelter open but it's unfortunate that the pet stores here that still carry puppies often sell them for less than the shelters charge to adopt. And if you get a dog/puppy on craigslist, except for the byb's that are "selling" claiming rehoming fees that are outrageous, then they are still cheaper yet. Flash was from an oops litter and was free. Colt cost me more than I would have liked at the shelter and he wasn't even neutered yet! I had to pay for that too. So uninformed people would say "okay I can buy this new cute puppy at the pet store for $ or adopt an older mixed breed for $$ or even $$$". It just explains why the shelters have trouble competing.


There is no one to agree with because I was not speaking to the contrary or presenting a different side. Not sure why that poster went off the deep end because literally the only thing "different" in my post was pointing out that yes, you could buy a dog for cheaper than a rescue, but likely it is going to come from a BYB. Why that is hard to understand is beyond me. 

All though, while I clearly understand the logistics and thought process of someone looking at the cost from a rescue vs. the cost from any where else, it does not make it any less disgusting to me that someone would buy from a pet store or a shoddy BYB because it was cheaper. Rescue/shelter costs aren't the problem here. Instant gratification is.


----------



## Ludor

Hope I don't interrupt?  All of these dogs are from a Quebec Rescue that also has a center in Ontario.

Mia the Bernese/Lab (8 Weeks)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17269372?photo_view=2&rvp=1

Sunshine the Golden Retriever/Husky (10 Weeks) Surrendered because her owners didn't want her on their new couch! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17310189?photo_view=1

Arizona the Lab/Husky (8 Weeks) *My Favourite!*
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17310104?photo_view=1


----------



## Tavi

Aww they're so cute...though I do wonder about their breed identifiers...lol I don't see any Bernese in that first little guy! Hehehe And surrender for their couch?? Grrrr this is why I want to be able to smack some humans...


----------



## Locke

I need a bigger house!

Meet Pepper


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

I saw this girl listed on Craigslist and was just wondering if you guys and gals think the breed mix looks right...

Listed as a Saint Bernard Golden Retriever mix female (9 months old)



















http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pet/1938365946.html

Not really interested in her myself but was wondering what you all thought.


----------



## Beatrice96

I really doubt she's actually an FCR, but she's really pretty either way!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17262649
There's just something about her that I love...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16415156
I met this guy when we went to pick up Sam, he was soooo sweet! And adorable, too.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17098888
Awwww <3
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17316692
Love Aussies
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17095468
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15707540
HUGE boy
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16352152
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17217941
Wouldn't she just be PERFECT with Sam?
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16226360


----------



## TheBearCat

*I'm cheating on this one as Petfinder has been useless in finding bull terriers.*










*Listed as Boxer X Mastiff but I'm skeptical*










*New pup at our shelter, 5 month old big eared baby. Very smart boy. I'm not typically a BC person, but I'd like to think I'd take him home-even though he's half crazy 
*


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17241767

O
M
G

How is this dog in a rescue???


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

GottaLuvMutts said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17241767
> 
> O
> M
> G
> 
> How is this dog in a rescue???


Must not make a road trip to Oregon... I don't need another dog... I don't need another dog... I don't need another dog!

But he is gorgeous! *grabbyhands*


----------



## Ludor

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17314894

I love his face markings! He's only an hour and a half away, I wish I could drive ;-;


----------



## Pynzie

This boy has been on Petfinder for such a long time and I have no idea what happened to him. It was a crazy story. He was a stray that got hit by a train in a town not too far away from me, but they took care of him and fixed him up. Apparently now he is as happy as can be and LOVES to run around in his wheelchair. He has a blog, but it hasn't been updated in a year. Maybe his foster parents decided to keep him or something. Who knows. I just hope he found his happy ending. 

His name is Montague, but they call him Monty. 

















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/12952041
http://www.adogandatrain.blogspot.com/


----------



## Darcystheone

This guy is actually on kijiji, not petfinder, but hes being rehomed it says because they don't have the time or space.... I wish I did.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Must not make a road trip to Oregon... I don't need another dog... I don't need another dog... I don't need another dog!
> 
> But he is gorgeous! *grabbyhands*


Actually, he's in Idaho. Would be a long roadtrip for me too, which frankly, is a very good thing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Pynzie said:


> This boy has been on Petfinder for such a long time and I have no idea what happened to him. It was a crazy story. He was a stray that got hit by a train in a town not too far away from me, but they took care of him and fixed him up. Apparently now he is as happy as can be and LOVES to run around in his wheelchair. He has a blog, but it hasn't been updated in a year. Maybe his foster parents decided to keep him or something. Who knows. I just hope he found his happy ending.
> 
> His name is Montague, but they call him Monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/12952041
> http://www.adogandatrain.blogspot.com/


I KNEW I knew that dog reading the story. I know one of the vets that worked on him. Last I knew his foster parents were not planning on keeping him, but he has a lot of incontinence issues and they figured it is not likely he would be adopted.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

I want this boy!








He is a 2year old Border Collie
I want him!!!!!!


----------



## lauren17

This dog is gorgeous! 










But I couldn't help but laugh when I read that she may be a coyote hybrid lol!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17342653


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Somebody PLEASE tell me what kind of trouble I am about to get myself into!

Meet Timber and yes I am seriously thinking about him! I have been in contact, been approved as either a foster or adopter, and this is what I dreamed of as a little girl when I dreamed of a dog!














































http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17314564

Am I insane!?!


----------



## Tavi

Diane, no more insane than the rest of us! He's stunning! Adopt him! =) Or at least foster for a little while to see if he fits in with your clan! =)


----------



## QuidditchGirl

Tavi said:


> Diane, no more insane than the rest of us! He's stunning! Adopt him! =) Or at least foster for a little while to see if he fits in with your clan! =)


Park me here, he's beautiful!


----------



## nekomi

Timber is GORGEOUS! WOW!

Of course I am going to say: ADOPT HIM! (so I can see more photos of him with you!  )

And Lola... I just saw her tonight. She is GORGEOUS! IMO, she actually looks like a low-content woofer to me. Absolutely NO coyote in that dog though. LOL!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Thanks guys! I knew you would all be enablers! LOL


----------



## becky2226

I just brought Riley home but I'm pretty sure he would do awesome with a buddy. He'd definitely leave my cats alone! It was hard enough convincing my husband to adopt a dog now... I don't think I'll be able to talk him into another one until we move to a house with a big fenced in yard. BUT, if I could talk him into it now... this guy is just perfect:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17359715











And Timber is absolutely STUNNING. He is my dream dog!


----------



## JessRU09

Huskies <3









Maverick - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17348642









Maverick's siblings - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17335667

They were thrown from a car


----------



## lauren17

nekomi said:


> Timber is GORGEOUS! WOW!
> 
> Of course I am going to say: ADOPT HIM! (so I can see more photos of him with you!  )
> 
> And Lola... I just saw her tonight. She is GORGEOUS! IMO, she actually looks like a low-content woofer to me. Absolutely NO coyote in that dog though. LOL!


I thought of you when I saw her lol and I thought she might be a low content woofer but coyote haha some breed guesses just kill me at shelters.



becky2226 said:


> I just brought Riley home but I'm pretty sure he would do awesome with a buddy. He'd definitely leave my cats alone! It was hard enough convincing my husband to adopt a dog now... I don't think I'll be able to talk him into another one until we move to a house with a big fenced in yard. BUT, if I could talk him into it now... this guy is just perfect:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17359715



Wow he's a Duke clone!


----------



## nekomi

I am LOVING Maverick and his sibling! My goodness, SOMEONE needs to adopt those two! Maverick looks awesome - what a face!

BTW guys - this thread has me in agouti husky heaven right now. 

This guy is really pulling on my heartstrings. I hope somebody snatches him... his time is almost up...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17232187

And I love this little one! He sounds like he would be a fun sleddog prospect.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17356207


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

nekomi said:


> Timber is GORGEOUS! WOW!
> 
> Of course I am going to say: ADOPT HIM! (so I can see more photos of him with you!  )


Well prepare yourself then...he comes home as a foster Friday night! Actually since the distance is a bit much and the current foster really needs to have a few of the dogs moved, we aren't going to do a meet and greet. I'm taking a chance just going to get him and letting him meet my dogs when we get back. His current foster and I talked a long time and she said she has a couple dominant males already and Timber is pretty submissive and they never had a problem. I expect to adopt within a couple weeks if everything goes well (which I expect it to)!


----------



## Ludor

http://hbspcapets.shelterbuddy.com/photos//lostfound/19434.jpg

Meet Tony, a 2 year old 'spaniel cross' at my local shelter. He's using puppy eyes, no fair 

First spotted him in the background of another dog's photo!
http://hbspcapets.shelterbuddy.com/photos//lostfound/19417.jpg
(From left to right: Tony, Bailey (foreground), Earl (background), Jim (Black GSD)

I just love his colouring.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## DJEtzel

I want! 











Maisy


----------



## lauren17

I really want a boston and this guy is so cute and love his red coat!



















He would fit in perfectly here, he even is a tennis ball fanatic! But the name thing might be a problem, I guess it'd make it easy calling the dogs if they are both named Boomer lol

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16271392


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I had no idea Bostons could be red! I'm not a big fan in general, but this guy's cute.


----------



## Equinox

WANT









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16944517









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17376974

I am in LOVE with this one - Dutch Shepherd mix, too bad she doesn't do well with other dogs...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15884645

Love this dog, too - Cattle Dog x Collie mix
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17305680

Aussie mix
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17380684









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17221663

Gorgeous girl








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16969401


----------



## Equinox

Petfinder is so bad for me...









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17380670

Wolf dog (?)
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17004936

Want!
























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15904994

























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16740531


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

I want both of these guys!
Sheriff
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17125166
Pilot
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17234374



Equinox said:


> Want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15904994


OMG I have loved this dog for like 2 weeks now! I love his mask... its so cute


----------



## Tavi

Buddie is so one of my favorites as well! I really hope he gets into the sequel for Marley and Me! I'd love to see a rescue as adorable as him make it and find a wonderful home! =)


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Equinox said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17380670


Darn you for bringing this guy to my attention!!! And not even 2 hours away? NO FAIR!


----------



## lauren17

Okay how do I talk the roommates into a second dog lol? 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17317856


----------



## Ramble On Rose

I had my eye on this guy before we got our Catahoula. I thought the rescue had too many rules. I'm glad to see he's been adopted now though.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15385196


----------



## Shaina

Cute, lauren!


BC baby, anyone?









And a 3-month old (looks older!) golden retriever X collie (guessed) mix...wonder why this boy caught my eye?


----------



## TheBearCat

Wow, a 200.00 obedience deposit? Can't say I've ever heard of that.


----------



## mitzi

Looking at Petfinders is a form of torture for me, sniffle, hubby says I can only have one. The little girl Shih Tzu that just became adoptable yesterday is gone already but I want Charlie and Fonzi too!








Havanese Mix Male, 2 years, 16 pounds Very friendly. He loves to go up to everyone to say hi.. Attentive and responsive to commands. Enjoys pets and belly rubs. Good with other dogs. 








Lhasa Apso, Havanese [Mix]
Look at this face!!! How can you resist??? This beautiful pup was turned in to a shelter with five of his siblings at 3 weeks old. Without a mother, all of them were scheduled to be euthanized when they were rescued just in the nick of time. Fonzi is now about 10 weeks old and looking for his forever loving home. He is absolutely adorable, extremely smart and full of personality. His spunk will keep you entertained for hours. We believe that Fonzi is a lhasa / havanese mix and that he will grow to be a small-medium sized dog and a faithful companion. Please e-mail us if you are interested in meeting Fonzi. **This listing is a courtesy listing for the Heigl Foundation who is adopting out Fonzi and his siblings. Fonzi is available only for adoption in Southern CA as he requires a home check before adoption.**


----------



## Laurelin

lauren17 said:


> Okay how do I talk the roommates into a second dog lol?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17317856


Hound tri! He would look good with Mia. 

I like this guy, but I totally see no pom in him. Looks 100% pap.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17349419


----------



## lil_fuzzy

lauren17 said:


> Okay how do I talk the roommates into a second dog lol?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17317856


His eyes look like they have been photoshopped to me, because they are the only non-blurry thing in the photo. No big deal I guess, just strange that they would do that...


----------



## Shaina

lil_fuzzy said:


> His eyes look like they have been photoshopped to me, because they are the only non-blurry thing in the photo. No big deal I guess, just strange that they would do that...


If they were, my guess is they were correcting laser eye or something.


----------



## Ramble On Rose

OMG, must stay away from Petfinder. This dog is a Japanese Chin, Pug mix. It is the coloring of my JC in the body of my Pug that passed several months ago. I love this guy.


----------



## Beatrice96

Want!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17396663
I loooove the Sam lookalikes


----------



## foxthegoldfish

Sam lookalike?


----------



## RaeganW

Equinox said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16740531


This dog needs to be in my living room. Like, NOW.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16457338
> 
> BEAUTIFUL Cattle dog. I have never seen a split face like that but I love him.


I got to see this guy today and he was BREATHTAKING. I'd want him if he wasn't crazy nutso.


----------



## nekomi

> Wolf dog (?)
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17004936


Oh, this poor pretty gal... I hope she finds a good home!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> I got to see this guy today and he was BREATHTAKING. I'd want him if he wasn't crazy nutso.


He sounds like what I'm looking for in that case! Drop him off.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He sounds like what I'm looking for in that case! Drop him off.


Haha. He reminds me a lot of how you describe smalls. I only got to see him for a minute or two when we took him out then back in, but he was jumping and grabbing at stuff and flying around spinning. I think he just needs something to do, honestly.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

DJEtzel said:


> Haha. He reminds me a lot of how you describe smalls. I only got to see him for a minute or two when we took him out then back in, but he was jumping and grabbing at stuff and flying around spinning. I think he just needs something to do, honestly.


I want 
I guess Im too far to ship?


----------



## DJEtzel

foxthegoldfish said:


> I want
> I guess Im too far to ship?


I'm thinking so. 

Plus, if what I hear from Twab is a common thing, you won't be able to get him 'cause you're not married.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

Aww 
lol


----------



## DJEtzel

foxthegoldfish said:


> Aww
> lol


Haha, if you want to fly over here, you, twab, and I can gang up on the man making these decisions, commit some heinous crimes, then bust the pup out of the kennel and ship him home with you.  All expenses paid via Mr. Crabbypants' wallet. (that will mysteriously turn up in our posession during these heinous crimes)


----------



## foxthegoldfish

Haha 
I think my SO would literally kill me 
Ill consider your great plan though


----------



## DJEtzel

foxthegoldfish said:


> Haha
> I think my SO would literally kill me
> Ill consider your great plan though


Haha, you just let me know once you've got that plane ticket.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> I'm thinking so.
> 
> Plus, if what I hear from Twab is a common thing, you won't be able to get him 'cause you're not married.


I have a yard AND I'm engaged. I wonder if that is enough? 

Oh wait, I heard the ladies in the cat room making fun of me for having tattoos. I guess I'd still be a no!


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I have a yard AND I'm engaged. I wonder if that is enough?
> 
> Oh wait, I heard the ladies in the cat room making fun of me for having tattoos. I guess I'd still be a no!


 I think I'm going to LOVE working there. Those tattoos, ya know... They'll make a dog turn on you.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Good thing I can never get to this shelter with their hours clashing with my work hours:

I would so get Laya http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17471338?rvp=1:




























And isn't it Hulk who's addicted to hounds? Here's one for you Hulk!

Butch http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17471617?rvp=1:


----------



## DJEtzel

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Good thing I can never get to this shelter with their hours clashing with my work hours:
> 
> I would so get Laya http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17471338?rvp=1:


zomg. You take a sick day and go get this girl immediately! If you can't handle her, send her my way!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

What an interesting-looking mix:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17469083
He's only 27lbs.

ETA: OMG, just saw this boy:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17451011

ETA (again):
Ok, that's it - I'm moving to Idaho!!!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17450996


----------



## Shaina

Wow, nice finds, GottaLuvMutts

Another Cattle Dog/BC for all you ppl...and what cool markings!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

DJEtzel said:


> zomg. You take a sick day and go get this girl immediately! If you can't handle her, send her my way!


Unfortunately (or is it fortunately) I'm out of sick days and my son just lost his job so I can't go a day without pay. I'm sure as cute as she is, she will get adopted. I just hope it's to a good home.


----------



## DJEtzel

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Unfortunately (or is it fortunately) I'm out of sick days and my son just lost his job so I can't go a day without pay. I'm sure as cute as she is, she will get adopted. I just hope it's to a good home.


But... but... couldn't you just quit and spend ALL your time with her!?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

DJEtzel said:


> But... but... couldn't you just quit and spend ALL your time with her!?


I'd love to! All I talk about at work is quitting and starting a doggy daycare or something and they laugh at me. I really mean it but the whole money issue (or lack there of issue) keeps getting in the way.


----------



## annahouck

Dogs are really lovely no matter what breed they belong to! I want to share something...check this out this is really funny dancing dog! This will make you a more dog lover!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Not from petfinder, but still a cutie looking for a home 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pet/1969884191.html


----------



## PittiLove29

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Not from petfinder, but still a cutie looking for a home
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pet/1969884191.html


I saw him today. So glad I'm using my big bag of TOTW on my 4 dogs. lol I'm sure4 he's already found a home by now.
I volunteer at the Kitsap Humane Society in Silverdale, WA. Awesome shelter! They're updating/upgrading their system, so their petfinder stuff isn't up-to-date and most of the animals don't have pictures. Here are my 2 favorites that do have pictures though.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17362888
Gigi has been at the shelter 3 times now. Her first time was back in April. She was brought in as a stray, The first time she was returned she had jumped a 6' fence and killed a squirrel. The new owners felt they couldn't keep her contained properly, so she came back. I'm not sure why she was returned this time. I just don't understand it either. She's so sweet and well behaved. I hate seeing return shelter tenants. :-( 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17361114
Shay has been at the shelter since early April. She is such a sweet dog and learns quickly. She sits in her kennel with her kong toy in her mouth at all times. As soon as a volunteer comes in to walk her is the only time that toy is out of her mouth other than when she's eating. I've even seen it in her mouth when she's sleeping. She was obviously bred a lot and then surrendered when she got too old to do her "job" anymore. Unfortunately, similar to most places, the old dogs get looked over. It doesn't help that she's an old Pit type. Poor girl! At least she landed at this shelter.

There is a female Pit mix named Sprinkles (not a fan of the name) that looks a lot like the RCA dog. Also a male Pit mix named Tyson that's a big love bug. AND the most adorable pit mix puppy that just got neutered yesterday. He's a blue tri-color with gorgeous green eyes. I unfortunately didn't bring my camera when I volunteered yesterday, so I'm going back out today with my daughter to visit and get pictures.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

PittiLove29 said:


> I saw him today. So glad I'm using my big bag of TOTW on my 4 dogs. lol I'm sure4 he's already found a home by now.
> I volunteer at the Kitsap Humane Society in Silverdale, WA. Awesome shelter! They're updating/upgrading their system, so their petfinder stuff isn't up-to-date and most of the animals don't have pictures. Here are my 2 favorites that do have pictures though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17362888
> Gigi has been at the shelter 3 times now. Her first time was back in April. She was brought in as a stray, The first time she was returned she had jumped a 6' fence and killed a squirrel. The new owners felt they couldn't keep her contained properly, so she came back. I'm not sure why she was returned this time. I just don't understand it either. She's so sweet and well behaved. I hate seeing return shelter tenants. :-(


Maddie was a return three times as well.. its so sad!


----------



## RaeganW

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17465878









I can almost believe she's a Flatcoat mix, but more likely with a herder than a setter.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

DROOOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!
I want him!
He would fit in so well here!


----------



## Shaina

> I can almost believe she's a Flatcoat mix, but more likely with a herder than a setter.


Are you sure you linked the right dog? That one says Papillon x Spaniel...lol


----------



## RaeganW

LOL, I guess the second picture didn't work.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17293210?rvp=1

She's a really sweet looking girl, and I have such a soft spot for the ex-lab dogs.


----------



## TheBearCat

Justice. Beautiful dog that, of course, tugged at my heart. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16940719


----------



## Tavi

TheBearCat said:


> Justice. Beautiful dog that, of course, tugged at my heart.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16940719



Aww Justice just kills my heart...I'm so tempted to fly to the gulf coast and bring him home!


----------



## TheBearCat

Tavi said:


> Aww Justice just kills my heart...I'm so tempted to fly to the gulf coast and bring him home!


Gah, I know! He's like right there for me but I really can't take on a dog right now. Really crossing my fingers someone will take him soon *notsosubltehinthint*


----------



## Nil

I was looking through for fun and saw this guy. I am so tempted to get him. I love his sable color. 



















Dexter


----------



## Binkalette

Not a dog, but I love him!

























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17550578


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17557376

Minus the coat, I'd take her!


----------



## Beatrice96

I wanttt herrrr!!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16588456


----------



## Tavi

Beatrice96 said:


> I wanttt herrrr!!!!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16588456


Aww Taiwan dogs are the bestest! Take her home! =) Too bad she didn't come to the Seattle Taiwan Dog group or you'd have even a harder time resisting! Hehe


----------



## TheBearCat

Another bull terrier and non-Petfinder. How can you resist those Groucho Marx eyebrows?


----------



## Laurelin

Oh man.... Look at this guy!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17479476










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17163209










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17409269

And my favorite... she sounds PERFECT!!!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16902626


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Laurelin said:


> Oh man.... Look at this guy!


Oh my god. If this dog is available when we move to Texas I can guarantee you I will be taking him home.

Oh shoot. He is a she.


----------



## DJEtzel

Hydro!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16674544

Reggie!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17240092

Quila!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17236470


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Love her smile: 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17560570

And a nice looking BC x ACD:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17567425
She sounds a little like Kit when I adopted her.


----------



## Laurelin

Oh man that last one is just exactly what I want! Too bad she's far away and I'm not in a position to get one yet.


----------



## indiana

GottaLuvMutts said:


> ]
> 
> And a nice looking BC x ACD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17567425
> She sounds a little like Kit when I adopted her.


I JUST saw her on a Border Collie blog I read. She is adorable!


----------



## waterbaby

River - a retired sled dog









Niko









Mojave


----------



## foxthegoldfish

MUST HAVE THIS BOY
18month old playful farm rescue


----------



## Shaina

GottaLuvMutts said:


> And a nice looking BC x ACD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17567425
> She sounds a little like Kit when I adopted her.


Goodness, she's not much bigger than Web! Though a bit heavier I'm guessing.

I like this guy...my favorite in terms of coloring/coat for the bi-black BCs:







\
'course his description has no info at all...just young large male UTD on shots...and I suspect the poor boy is suffering from bad-picture-itis


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

waterbaby said:


> Mojave


He is adorable! He totally reminds me of a jack-o-lantern! lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I really love the sound of Lola! And she's here in Vancouver! Too bad I can't be getting another dog either, or else I'd fill out an application. She seems like a great dog!


----------



## Beatrice96

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17532573
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17505015


----------



## DJEtzel

Beatrice96 said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17532573
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17505015


I WANT Legion! <3


----------



## BigLittleSmall

Trinity's Pet Finder ad isn't active anymore .. but as soon as I saw her ad I knew she had to come to my house.

















Her ad stated that she was up for adoption on 10/2 and if she was still there on 10/4 .. she would be PTS.

I emailed my BF a pic of her and he simply asked, "where is she and what time do we need to be there". We were there when the doors opened on 10/2.









The ride home









Is this MY new bed?









Such a pretty little lady









she loves her new big brother, and he loves her too









The new blankie was hard to figure out!


----------



## melaka

She looks like such a sweet dog, and is so pretty. Congrats and good luck =)


----------



## BigLittleSmall

melaka said:


> She looks like such a sweet dog, and is so pretty. Congrats and good luck =)


Thanks .. she really is a sweetie pie. She will just walk over to you and lay her head on you and stand there leaning against you. She is just soaking up the love. I don't think she's ever gotten any before.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Okay all you ACD people...here's some Granola for you!




























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17078108

Come and get him!


----------



## mitzi

I can't get this guy outta my head








A278591
Havanese: An adoptable dog in Pasadena, CA
Small • Adult • Male
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17635496
He looks like he was always left in the yard, filthy and matted and so desperately needs a bath. I woke up thinking about him and am in tears wanting so bad to save him and give him a home.


----------



## Beatrice96

DJEtzel said:


> I WANT Legion! <3


Isn't he gorgeous? He sounds really sweet from the description, too. And no DA or anything like that.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17447123
Mannn if he had less of a prey drive I would be begging for him right now. I want a GSD like him SO badly!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17575223
Him, too.


----------



## QuidditchGirl

BigLittleSmall said:


> I emailed my BF a pic of her and he simply asked, "where is she and what time do we need to be there". We were there when the doors opened on 10/2.


This makes me happy. Congratulations - she's just beautiful.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Not my kinda dog personality-wise, but DANG he's spot on in terms of looks!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17626072


----------



## 123fraggle

I just love this little sweetie, just the cutest thing. My friend is fostering her and if I didn't already have 4 doggies, I'd take her in a heart beat.


----------



## DJEtzel

Beatrice96 said:


> Isn't he gorgeous? He sounds really sweet from the description, too. And no DA or anything like that.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17447123
> Mannn if he had less of a prey drive I would be begging for him right now. I want a GSD like him SO badly!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17575223
> Him, too.


Yeah, he sounds (and looks) perfect. 

You uhm, need to send him AND Cisco to me, though.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

If my lottery ticket is a winner tonight, I'm going to get these two...










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17079840

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## morningbirds

BigLittleSmall said:


> Thanks .. she really is a sweetie pie. She will just walk over to you and lay her head on you and stand there leaning against you. She is just soaking up the love. I don't think she's ever gotten any before.


Don't you just LOVE when they do that? Arthur will walk up and rest his head on your shins until you give him pets, just so that he can be close to you. I love it.


----------



## lauren17

Here's one for Laurelin 

Says he's a sheltie/pap mix










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17642672


----------



## Shandwill

I am SMITTEN with this little girl!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17658572









Also loving this young lady...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17590153


----------



## Laurelin

lauren17 said:


> Here's one for Laurelin
> 
> Says he's a sheltie/pap mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17642672


Awwwww, someone get me that dog!


----------



## Beatrice96

Wooo look at this boy!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17613851

(sorry, I'm posting a lot on here. I browse petfinder if I have nothing to do )


----------



## Miranda16

Beatrice96 said:


> Wooo look at this boy!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17613851
> 
> (sorry, I'm posting a lot on here. I browse petfinder if I have nothing to do )


he looks like a gottaluvmutts kinda dog  haha 

and i like that they have all that info and requirements in his description


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Miranda16 said:


> he looks like a gottaluvmutts kinda dog  haha


Yeah, I saw him on petfinder the other day - he's in my general region of the country. He sounds great - especially personality-wise!! Not a mutt, though  LOL

A little OT, but I'm always a little wary when they say the coat is sun damaged. Of course the coat will grow back normal, but if the dog was left outside long enough that his coat was damaged, how are his eyes holding up??? I'd worry about cataracts down the road. But then again, I'm just paranoid because I want any dog of mine to be able to do sports. Who leaves a dog outside that much???


----------



## Tavi

Awww she has a heart around her nose!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17568515


Mini-Aussie and Italian Greyhound mix...I could just cuddle her to death!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17612537


----------



## TheBearCat

Black Pap mix?
------------------------









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17591982



















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16834660



















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17284142









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16543656

I'm gonna stop now, before I post 1/3 of Petfinder. That's what happens when you do national searches.


----------



## Pynzie

Oh my god, now this is a ghost dog if I ever saw one. Those eyes kinda scare me. 


















And this guy just had the craziest ears I have ever seen! 


















They are both listed at a shelter near me. The first one is Helena and the second is Spunky.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Ok, first things first:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17598463
There's no description there, but just from her build, she's screaming agility prospect at me.

And then not one, but TWO BC x cattle dogs (littermates) that are gorgeous. WANT!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17671211









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17671209

ETA: I also die every time I see a red tri. Personality comes first, but if I could choose my next dog's color, red tri for sure.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17174419

Strangely enough, all 4 of these dogs are in CA. I would definitely be headed there if I was in the market for a dog right now!


----------



## DJEtzel

*Buck!*








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17665633

Love this guy. He's so sweet and friendly. His tail hurts though.


----------



## lauren17

I want him! I think this shelter only adopts to people over 21 though


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Shandwill said:


> I am SMITTEN with this little girl!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17658572


OMG...she is so cute and there are 3 boys as well. I think I would almost be interested in one of the boys more. I did actually contact them and the fee is $75 but I would have to go there which is a 15 hour drive I can't make. Bummer! Wish there was a way to have them pulled and transported but I can't afford that! I would find them homes (mine being one LOL). My son (who is on his way to helping me become an animal hoarder LOL) wanted to get in the car and go get at least one!


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I currently have THREE wants. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17185858








He's a little too far away from Maryland though, in Ohio. I can't make that drive right now. But I want him soooo bad.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16727881









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17647599


----------



## Beatrice96

Watch out guys, I've been at it again...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16415223
Peso. Oh my goodness, he's one of those dogs that's kinda ugly but really cute at the same time! I lovee his mohawk!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17698749
He's way too tiny for my tastes. But...look at that faace!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17704161
Here we go again. Perfect opposite of Sam looks-wise.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17677225
Beautiful markings on her!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17670734
Cutee little guy!

And my "crush" for a while. If for whatever reason she's still avaiable when I can actually get a second dog (and that won't be for YEARS) I'm definitely getting her!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16588456


----------



## TheBearCat

First the obligatory BTs in my area 










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16460884 Bear










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17102099 Zelda










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17563370 Spuds
------------------------------------









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17650767 Bud, who I'm sure is not a Bullmastiff Mix.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/11468494 Fergie










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17347638 Jones

_And because I don't want to stretch out my post any more_

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17315539 Clem (not a Newf x Basset)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17692432 Charlie

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16958310 Tucker

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15332234 Terry

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14111017 Ivan


----------



## waterbaby

Luke the very happy BC:


----------



## Tofu_pup

Odie:








Odie is only a half hour drive from me.

Autumn:








Autumn is a four hour drive from Denver but OMG she is gorgeous!


----------



## Pynzie

Oh my god I LOVE him! I love the red Aussies, and his face is just adorable. His name is Jack Flash. He's only an hour away from my house. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17545259


----------



## Independent George

Must not get puppy. Must not get puppy. Must not ge...

Awwwww, look at the baby!


----------



## SchnauzerLove

*COOKIE.*








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17686699

GABBY.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17717026

JEZEBEL.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17741135

NIKKI.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17719045


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Independent George said:


> Must not get puppy. Must not get puppy. Must not ge...
> 
> Awwwww, look at the baby!


And puppy says, "Hi Dad! When you picking me up!" LOL


----------



## TheBearCat

Cody








Chocolat

Puppy Fever is a dastardly thing








Ditto








Hutch








Virgil








Colin








Crosby


----------



## Locke

Want this guy soo badly!!
Oscar









And this girly!!
Sophie









This guy has been up for adoption for SUCH a long time!! I'd take him in a heart beat (would have to change his name though)!
Mitch









This girl is just TOO CUTE!! Don't look Inga!
Alice


----------



## Pynzie

I want him! Just gotta keep reminding myself - Pebbles would be upset. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16955424


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

You can send Autumn, Jezebel, Nikki, and Mitch my way!!!

OT, but Bearcat, we have like the complete opposite taste in dogs - at least aesthetically speaking.


----------



## TheBearCat

GottaLuvMutts said:


> You can send Autumn, Jezebel, Nikki, and Mitch my way!!!
> 
> OT, but Bearcat, we have like the complete opposite taste in dogs - at least aesthetically speaking.


Lol, yeah I noticed. I like BC and herding mixes just fine but not the first choice for me.


----------



## Moxie

Awww. Must not get another dog. Must not get another dog. Must not get another dog.


----------



## Shaina

Jezebel and Nikki sound like fun...especially Nikki...


----------



## Beatrice96

Okay guys, I have a question sort of.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17673896
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17673762
What is the probability of these two being Sam's siblings/relatives? They have similar build, similar expression, same age, were found in locations not too far from one another, are at the same rescue, seem to have some similar habits, same size, same color, etc.

The situation these guys were found in (coming from a hoarder) would explain a lot of Sam's "quirks" such as being afraid of big dogs, not knowing how to play, being very shy in new situations, fearful of eating, cowering when someone bends down to pick him up, and so on. 

I've talked to myparents about contactong the rescue just to see if there is a possibility of them being related. We are NOT adopting either of them, though I would love to have them all meet up to see how they react. Doing that would be dangerous though (as in, I would likely end up with another dog or two. Which I am not in a position to do).

I just thought that this was really interesting, because if this is the place Sam came from, it would open up a lot of his background.

Sam's trainer actually mentioned she would love a dog like him, and I told her that there were two possible siblings of his up for adoption. And she said she'd check it out  Of course, both of them are on my want list now


----------



## TheBearCat

Isn't that Quinnie standing next to Quentin, second picture on Quentin's page? I wouldn't be surprised if they were littermates.


----------



## Beatrice96

Quinnie and Quentin are definitely littermates, and looking at their info as is, it looks like my Sam could be one of their littermates as well.


----------



## TheBearCat

Lol, misread the question, but it's definitely a possibility. I thought Sam was a little shorter in the face in some pics, but I think that was mostly the angle. Definitely physical similarities.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Jackson
Zeuss
Cool
Congo
Babe
Roxy
PUPPIES!
The Survivors (Sad story )


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Not fair, animal control!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17811398


----------



## Shandwill

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Jackson
> Zeuss
> Cool
> Congo
> Babe
> Roxy
> PUPPIES!
> The Survivors (Sad story )


Babe is beautiful! Cool looks great, too.


----------



## RaeganW

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Not fair, animal control!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17811398


You need that dog.


----------



## Shandwill

Love her!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17800383

and her...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17709078

her, too...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17595818

sigh.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

RaeganW said:


> You need that dog.


Don't have to tell me that! I've asked my boyfriend if we can just go visit him, and he knows I'm scamming.  At least he'll be adopted very quicky- just wish it could be by me.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Ok, So these guys aren't from petfinder, but I WILL adopt a dog from here one day 
Bond
Cojo
Comanche
Junior


----------



## DJEtzel

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Ok, So these guys aren't from petfinder, but I WILL adopt a dog from here one day
> Bond
> Cojo
> Comanche
> Junior


I <3 Junior.

I really want to adopt from them, too. I watch the segment on TV all the time.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

DJEtzel said:


> I watch the segment on TV all the time.


Me too! I have to wait until I have no other animals though, because their rule is no out of state adoptions to homes that already have pets  Which I completely understand, but that will be a while for me lol


----------



## DJEtzel

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Me too! I have to wait until I have no other animals though, because their rule is no out of state adoptions to homes that already have pets  Which I completely understand, but that will be a while for me lol


Yeah, I read that a while back when I was interested too. I doubt I'll ever be lacking a dog, so I'll probably just have to move out to cali for a while. 

Or, I wonder if they'd do out of state adoptions if you drove/flew your current dogs over for a meet-n-greet? I assume that's why they won't to households out of state with pets.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

I never even thought about that... I would definitly be willing to do that... Its only a 15 hour drive for me


----------



## DJEtzel

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I never even thought about that... I would definitly be willing to do that... Its only a 15 hour drive for me


Haha, it's a bit more for me, but if I had the time and money I'd have no problem doing it. I'd probably just make a vacation out of it.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17781983

This guy looks and sounds pretty suitable for my house! Only about 35 lbs (perfect size), sport prospect  Oh yes, and male.


----------



## Major

I want this guy so bad, he looks just like my dog but with a tail and longer coat. If only Major was ok with large male dogs in the house.
He only has a week so hopefully someone is as smitten as I am. He seems like such a sweet guy.


----------



## Shandwill

My heart is breaking right now...
This fella looks SO much like my Prophet and is literally 15 min. away from me =(`
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17828120


----------



## Beatrice96

Well, since pitties are my want of the day I looked on Petfinder. And look at who I found
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17490197
What a goofy looking boy. He looks like tons of fun.

And I still want teh Legion
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17532573

So if I could go out and get any dog right this second, it'd be one of these two.


----------



## Active Dog

OMG OMG!!! I want this little guy so bad it hurts!!! He is the cutest! Guess what his name is? hehe Balto 



















I told my husband if he is still at the shelter when we are getting ready to move we are going to get him. I have that gut feeling that I did with Ava. Anyone know what I am talking about? Its like an instinct that its right.


----------



## Noah's Mom

I don't even want another dog, but Petfinder makes me have second thoughts! And Beatrice96, you got me looking at pitties again.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17661712

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17208552

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17691188

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17854995

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17797854


----------



## Elisabeth

This is my "crush" right now.... I wish I had the time for another pup right now because I would snatch him up in a milasecond!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17786413


----------



## Noah's Mom

Elisabeth said:


> This is my "crush" right now.... I wish I had the time for another pup right now because I would snatch him up in a milasecond!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17786413


Aw, he's gorgeous! So sad that his breeder took the time to tattoo him, but didn't reply.


----------



## Beatrice96

Elisabeth said:


> This is my "crush" right now.... I wish I had the time for another pup right now because I would snatch him up in a milasecond!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17786413


 Oh my gosh, I WANT that dog!!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## Elisabeth

Isn't he just the sweetest thing. He's only about an 40 minutes from me too.... eek. It is so not the right time for me to get a second dog and that is the only reason I haven't gone over there and grabbed him. I even told my breeder about him and she is keeping her ears and eyes open for a potential home. I am headed to our club tomorrow for training and am going to mention it to a few members.. see if anyone knows if anyone is looking for a pup.. or who the breeder may be.


----------



## feral

Lookit that tail! o-o
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17299659









But imagine her as a trimmer and fitter dog... She would be lovely. <3
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/10393489









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17712863









Looks like a little bear. <3
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17048146
















Cutest. Ears. Ever.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17750770


----------



## nekomi

Active Dog said:


> OMG OMG!!! I want this little guy so bad it hurts!!! He is the cutest! Guess what his name is? hehe Balto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my husband if he is still at the shelter when we are getting ready to move we are going to get him. I have that gut feeling that I did with Ava. Anyone know what I am talking about? Its like an instinct that its right.


What a BEAUTY! I know exactly the "gut feeling" you're talking about.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Active Dog said:


> OMG OMG!!! I want this little guy so bad it hurts!!! He is the cutest! Guess what his name is? hehe Balto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my husband if he is still at the shelter when we are getting ready to move we are going to get him. I have that gut feeling that I did with Ava. Anyone know what I am talking about? Its like an instinct that its right.


WOW! California is what...only on the other end of the country! Not that far! And I only have what...4 dogs so far right now? It's doable!


----------



## Active Dog

lol I just found out that another dog would only be another $100 on the deposit and another $45 per month (on top of the 45 we already pay)! This means I might be able to make it happen! His adoption fee is pretty steep for a shelter though. But $300-$400 would be so worth it if him and Ava got along and fit into our family!


----------



## Active Dog

Ok so after December I may be adding another dog to our family!! I talked to the shelter and they said they would agree to say Balto was a Husky mix instead of a GSD mix. Which he does look more Husky. There are also a few others that I am considering but he is my favorite. Here take a look and tell me what you think. Also has anyone heard of the rescue Coastal German Shepherd Rescue? I am just hoping they are a good one :clap2: http://www.coastalgsr.org/index.htm They are pretty open to the suffering some dogs endure but then after going through the SPCA class I am not surprised either. 

Balto









Keela









Kovu









Tatum









Jenna


----------



## JessRU09

Active Dog said:


> Ok so after December I may be adding another dog to our family!! I talked to the shelter and they said they would agree to say Balto was a Husky mix instead of a GSD mix. Which he does look more Husky. There are also a few others that I am considering but he is my favorite. Here take a look and tell me what you think. Also has anyone heard of the rescue Coastal German Shepherd Rescue? I am just hoping they are a good one :clap2: http://www.coastalgsr.org/index.htm


They are all so adorable! Do you have room for five more? You'll have a sled team


----------



## 123fraggle

I know it is probably just the pic, but Tatum totally steals my heart. What expression!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Active Dog said:


> Ok so after December I may be adding another dog to our family!! I talked to the shelter and they said they would agree to say Balto was a Husky mix instead of a GSD mix. Which he does look more Husky. There are also a few others that I am considering but he is my favorite. Here take a look and tell me what you think. Also has anyone heard of the rescue Coastal German Shepherd Rescue? I am just hoping they are a good one :clap2: http://www.coastalgsr.org/index.htm They are pretty open to the suffering some dogs endure but then after going through the SPCA class I am not surprised either.
> 
> Balto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kovu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna


First I just want to say...I wish I lived near you! What beauties, every one! Any will be a fine addition!

Second, I have heard of Coastal German Shepherd Rescue but I don't know anything about them.

We'll be waiting for pics of the lucky pup! (My eye is drawn to Kovu but any of the young pups are adorable too!)


----------



## nekomi

They are ALL so beautiful!!! You like the wolfy-looking dogs, huh?  I love every single one of them, but Jenna is my favorite! They are all stunning though.


----------



## Active Dog

haha yep Nekomi I do like that look, but I also would like a husky mix since I want to start joring. Actually you were kind of what got me into the idea of bikejoring ^_^

I would love to take all of them, but the apt only allows 2 dogs XP I wont be able to bring the new addition home till after Christmas since we are going home and don't want to give the new guy/girl undue stress. The rescue lady I have been talking to said that the younger ones might be gone by the end of Christmas but to give her a message when we are ready. She was very nice and helpful, I just hope we can find the right dog for us =) I will for sure keep everyone posted on it though. Maybe make a thread on it or something hehe


----------



## princesstiffany

you can just send balto and kovu my way. i think they would fit in nicely with my pack. just a couple more and i'll have 5 of my own to start a team


----------



## nekomi

> haha yep Nekomi I do like that look, but I also would like a husky mix since I want to start joring. Actually you were kind of what got me into the idea of bikejoring ^_^


Oh, that's so cool!  That pretty much just made my day. 

You will love joring with your new buddy! It sure is addicting though (obviously, coming from me, right!?)!


----------



## Bones

Duke

Didn't find him on petfinder...saw him at the shelter. Stunning dog and very great personality. Too bad he doesn't do well with other dogs  (otherwise I might have adopted...or at least fostered lol)


----------



## nekomi

WOW! Duke is gorgeous!!!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

nekomi said:


> They are ALL so beautiful!!! You like the wolfy-looking dogs, huh?


That's my downfall too! I would take them all in a heartbeat!


----------



## KcCrystal

I love her ears
And she's good with other dogs.. *tempted*


----------



## Pepper

http://m.petfinder.com/s/3320/211?f...petSizeReq=All&petId=17962461&offsetString=20

I wannttt, I might be bad and go look at him tomorrow morning...when they open.......


----------



## LoMD13

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17997197

I'm filling out an application for this girl--- do you guys think she looks pure GSD? I never can tell.


----------



## DJEtzel

LoMD13 said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17997197
> 
> I'm filling out an application for this girl--- do you guys think she looks pure GSD? I never can tell.


She looks very close, but the way her ears are tilting makes me think she's mixed. Could just be poorly bred though. Either way, adorable! Hope you get her!


----------



## LoMD13

Thanks!! I hope so too! I did think the ears went up and down and every which way at that age-- if im mistaken what age are they usually up by?


----------



## TheBearCat

Ella Fitzgerald [+ 2 for the name]

Supposed BT X Ibizan cross, I'm doubtful but she's damned cute.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16134832


----------



## 123fraggle

If you like Husky breeds, here is one in a small package.










...and Ringo is supposed to be a Border/Jack, I'd take him in a heart beat but,...


----------



## Shaina

123fraggle said:


> ...and Ringo is supposed to be a Border/Jack, I'd take him in a heart beat but,...


Is he docked or just holding his tail oddly?


----------



## Pynzie

Shaina said:


> Is he docked or just holding his tail oddly?


I think that's his tail hung over the side of his body. See the little white tip?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Nope, not Jonas. He has a twin! Right down to the messed up ears. Oh I want him so badly.


----------



## Eris13021

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17378148

this girl is gorgeous^^^

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17767387
and this lil guy is adorable.


----------



## nekomi

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Nope, not Jonas. He has a twin! Right down to the messed up ears. Oh I want him so badly.


LOL! So cute, he looks like Dobby from Harry Potter


----------



## Shaina

Pynzie said:


> I think that's his tail hung over the side of his body. See the little white tip?


That's a really funky tail lol


----------



## DJEtzel

LoMD13 said:


> Thanks!! I hope so too! I did think the ears went up and down and every which way at that age-- if im mistaken what age are they usually up by?


They do go up and down, I've just never seen them go down forward, usually they're always down to the side one way or another. Ears are usually up by 6 months at the latest. They can be up shortly after 8 weeks, but usually go back down while they're teething, then come back up.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

nekomi said:


> LOL! So cute, he looks like Dobby from Harry Potter


LOL If only I could get him, Dobby would be a good name! I'm mad about the holiday because AC is closed so I can't go see him. In the last photo they had up he looked 100% Dachshund. In that photo he looks a bit MinPin-ish.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

123fraggle said:


> If you like Husky breeds, here is one in a small package.


I want! Pleeeeeeaaaaassssseeeee! :canada:


----------



## Jacksons Mom

My current want.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17737244


----------



## Tavi

Aww this little girl just stole my heart...but I warn you don't watch the video unless you want to cry...ARTT always shows before and after images of the dogs they take in, and before images do not tend to be very pleasant! Can't wait to help this little girl get adopted this weekend! LoL And I completely love the description they've written up for her breed type! hehehe

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18046210


----------



## TheBearCat

Spike









Nick









(shamefully do not recall)









Debo









Max









Daisy (love this dog)









Aiden


----------



## spotted nikes

Tavi said:


> Aww this little girl just stole my heart...but I warn you don't watch the video unless you want to cry...ARTT always shows before and after images of the dogs they take in, and before images do not tend to be very pleasant! Can't wait to help this little girl get adopted this weekend! LoL And I completely love the description they've written up for her breed type! hehehe
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18046210


 She looks like she would be the sweetest dog. please update us if she gets adopted.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Great, I keep checking back on this guy:










Senior, old, and blind. Looks like he's had a lot of mileage on him. I know he'd love to sleep on our sun porch in the summer.


----------



## Tavi

spotted nikes said:


> She looks like she would be the sweetest dog. please update us if she gets adopted.


Guess who arrived from Taiwan last night! Such a sweet little angel...but she is ever so shy...she's not adopted yet but she's gone into a foster home that I have high hopes will choose to keep her!


----------



## 123fraggle

Mara is quit a sweetie and if I could handle a bigger dog I would love a dog like her.


----------



## Independent George

Does anybody else get teary-eyed when they go to Petfinder, and see the same dog available for adoption month after month after month? Nicholas was available for adoption when I first got Dilly-Dally... in March 2009. (The petfinder listing is waaay out of date; Chicago Canine Rescue says he's 3 years, 1 month old).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Independent George said:


> Does anybody else get teary-eyed when they go to Petfinder, and see the same dog available for adoption month after month after month? Nicholas was available for adoption when I first got Dilly-Dally... in March 2009. (The petfinder listing is waaay out of date; Chicago Canine Rescue says he's 3 years, 1 month old).


Yep. The rescue we got Jack and Jonas from have a handful of dogs that have been there for *3 years or more.*


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Independent George said:


> Does anybody else get teary-eyed when they go to Petfinder, and see the same dog available for adoption month after month after month? Nicholas was available for adoption when I first got Dilly-Dally... in March 2009. (The petfinder listing is waaay out of date; Chicago Canine Rescue says he's 3 years, 1 month old).


Yes but I really almost got naseous the other day. I had been watching this older GSD on petfinder, knowing I really couldn't take on another adult right now. His story was he came in with his best buddy, an older Rottie. The Rottie got adopted but Charlie, the GSD, just sat there. I was about to say to hell with it and go get him (not really local to me either), when he disappeared. I pray he was adopted but the thought makes me feel guilty and naseous. I quit going on Petfinder after that.


----------



## spotted nikes

Tavi said:


> Guess who arrived from Taiwan last night! Such a sweet little angel...but she is ever so shy...she's not adopted yet but she's gone into a foster home that I have high hopes will choose to keep her!


Oh, she's so cute! Glad she will be in a foster home for a while. Hope she finds a loving family of her own soon.


----------



## Tavi

That little angel and one of the other pups that arrived just stole my heart...I'm seriously thinking about kidnapping this little one since she still need a longer term foster home! LOL










Those little paws just kill me! I want to kiss them!


----------



## MissMutt

This is a real cute little guy..








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18114135

This gal, too..








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17929346

It'd be awesome to get another agility dog from Petfinder when the time comes.. I usually don't look because it turns in to an hours-long event


----------



## TheBearCat

Independent George said:


> Does anybody else get teary-eyed when they go to Petfinder, and see the same dog available for adoption month after month after month? Nicholas was available for adoption when I first got Dilly-Dally... in March 2009. (The petfinder listing is waaay out of date; Chicago Canine Rescue says he's 3 years, 1 month old).


Sadly we've had quite a few veterans at my shelter. One of our dogs had been at the shelter for over 6 years before she was adopted, she passed several months later in a happy home. The average stay for our dogs is about 1-2 years, unfortunately.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

TheBearCat said:


> Sadly we've had quite a few veterans at my shelter. One of our dogs had been at the shelter for over 6 years before she was adopted, she passed several months later in a happy home. The average stay for our dogs is about 1-2 years, unfortunately.


Is there no way to find some foster homes for teh dogs? I can't imagine staying 6 years in a shelter is healthy for a dog's mental health!


----------



## TheBearCat

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Is there no way to find some foster homes for teh dogs? I can't imagine staying 6 years in a shelter is healthy for a dog's mental health!


Nope, not healthy at all. She had quite a few behavioral problems her new owner had a hard time working out. Most of them develop issues once they've been here long enough, if they didn't have any already. We can call a behaviorist out once in a while but obviously fostering could do wonders with training and prepping them for a home. Unfortunately, there seems to be a limited number of volunteers who can foster, and that's usually reserved for younger pups, which still isn't always a given.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Awwwww!

I've been eyeballing this guy but I know I can't have him. 

















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15484779


----------



## Tavi

Oh isn't this just a pretty girl! I bet she'd love to do some weight pulling...hehe 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18046150

Aww what a sweet pup, so sad about his background he looks like he'd love to be an agility dog...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17605283

Not only is he stunning...but I love seeing great photos for the listings!
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17076023


----------



## Laurelin

I want him SO bad. There's just something special about this one.



















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18085871?rvp=1


----------



## FilleBelle

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Great, I keep checking back on this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior, old, and blind. Looks like he's had a lot of mileage on him. I know he'd love to sleep on our sun porch in the summer.


TWAB, this is EXACTLY my kind of dog. Seriously, if I'd seen this before Pumbaa, I would have asked you to send him out here.


----------



## TheBearCat

Velvet









Nameless









Nameless









Nameless

*All nameless dogs are picked up for a county animal shelter and given numbers, Im' guessing they name them if they stick around for a bit.




























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18126016

Paxton-predictable bully want . Too bad I can't do a home check from here.


----------



## Independent George

Oh my god - look at this smile!!!

Beemer:










Pit Bull/ACD mix, though. Sounds like a real handful. I might have to add that to my evil list.


----------



## RaeganW

Tavi said:


> Not only is he stunning...but I love seeing great photos for the listings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17076023


Oh those are perfect photos! I wish every dog could have pictures like those, it really makes the dog look like someone who could fit in your home.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

FilleBelle said:


> TWAB, this is EXACTLY my kind of dog. Seriously, if I'd seen this before Pumbaa, I would have asked you to send him out here.


Mine too. He's so perfect. I open his page every day. His name is Cubbie <3


----------



## Miranda16

He's got a big old man belleh. He reminds me of my dad's uncle's bay house .... First of all everybody called my dad's uncle cubbie... but also there were two chessies next door that kinda looked like him


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

They say he only weighs 35 lbs.. I don't know about that. I would get him on a good diet and when summer came around we'd lay on the porch.


----------



## Shandwill

In love with her...










Bet this boy is a sweetie...










They call him a mastiff x border collie...interesting.


----------



## Pynzie

Go get him, TWAB! 

I loooove the blue pitties. Victor is freaken adorable! Such a gentleman in his tie. 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17886998


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Can't say I'm not thinking about it! His adoption fee is only $100 because of his age and being blind. I'm not sure how every one would do with a blind dog and his getting used to our house. Jack met an blind Collie once (who was actually eyeless) and while it was probably an isolated incident, he was really spooked by her.


----------



## Lindbert

Pynzie said:


> Go get him, TWAB!
> 
> I loooove the blue pitties. Victor is freaken adorable! Such a gentleman in his tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17886998


I almost passed out when I saw this! I went with my friend to do Victor's transport for Lilo's Promise! What a SWEET pittie! I would have taken him in a heartbeat if I didn't have 5 here already. If there's anything you want to know about him, ask


----------



## theyogachick

I can't have another dog, and I certainly can't have TWO HUGE dogs, but here is something for you big dog people. Just showed up on our county shelter website. 

Meet Reece, a French Mastiff:









And Gracie, a Mastiff:









Their owner was deployed to Japan for three years and couldn't find a home for the dogs...and they must stay together (according to the shelter site).

Anyone in the Northern Kentucky area looking for a pair of extra large dogs?


----------



## Shandwill

theyogachick said:


> I can't have another dog, and I certainly can't have TWO HUGE dogs, but here is something for you big dog people. Just showed up on our county shelter website.
> 
> Meet Reece, a French Mastiff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Gracie, a Mastiff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their owner was deployed to Japan for three years and couldn't find a home for the dogs...and they must stay together (according to the shelter site).
> 
> Anyone in the Northern Kentucky area looking for a pair of extra large dogs?


I saw these two girls a couple days ago on Petfinder. If we didn't already have two dogs, we would be all over them! =(


----------



## theyogachick

It is sad. I don't know what the odds are that someone would be looking for two huge dogs like that. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## LoMD13

Shandwill, Where is that first shepherd girl located? She is exactly what i'm looking for (So long as she is fine with other dogs)


This girl catches my eye too, but her adoption fee (825 lowered from 1250) is just wayyyyy more than I can afford right now. And if I could afford that, I'd get a baby from a good breeder or get a regularly priced rescue and donate the rest. But I still check her page every day to see if they'll lower it.


----------



## pittsabowawa

I met this girl at the shelter. She's so shut down  She's heart worm positive and it looks like she might have had puppies at some point. She was such a sweet heart though.









I haven't seen this guy but I love him too.. I've stalked him on petfinder for a few weeks now.









This guy calls to me too.











Sigh... sadly it's look, no touch. I'd love for Bella to have a brother or sister but it's not do-able right now.


----------



## Tavi

spotted nikes said:


> She looks like she would be the sweetest dog. please update us if she gets adopted.


Well I haven't been around for a while but I wanted to give a quick update! Hehe Irene has been adopted! The foster family who took her in lasted less than a week before they caved and gave her a forever home!=) I saw her this weekend at our Taiwan Dog get together and she already looks so much better than she did at the airport! Almost all the dogs from the last trip over have been adopted and we have some more coming over on January 7th...one of which kills me...is a three legged 3 month old puppy... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18207096 - Aww it just breaks my heart some days...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17847176

I'm really, really bummed about this dog. The minute I saw him I said we were picking him up- he IS our next dog. The place doesn't do out of state adoptions and I have heard unfavorable things about them in general. Hope you get a good home, pal.


----------



## mrslloyd09

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17847176
> 
> I'm really, really bummed about this dog. The minute I saw him I said we were picking him up- he IS our next dog. The place doesn't do out of state adoptions and I have heard unfavorable things about them in general. Hope you get a good home, pal.


I love him. There's just something about him that makes me smile. I would love to share my pillow with him.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

mrslloyd09 said:


> I love him. There's just something about him that makes me smile. I would love to share my pillow with him.


I would have, too. Darn out of state adoption rules. I would have driven to pick him up. Hell, I would have picked up the person who does home inspections, drove them here to do it, AND drove them back for that guy.


----------



## marsha=whitie

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I would have, too. Darn out of state adoption rules. I would have driven to pick him up. Hell, I would have picked up the person who does home inspections, drove them here to do it, AND drove them back for that guy.


Maybe you should tell them that. I'm sure they'd make an exception for a wonderful home. If not, at least you can say you tried.


----------



## spotted nikes

Tavi said:


> Well I haven't been around for a while but I wanted to give a quick update! Hehe Irene has been adopted! The foster family who took her in lasted less than a week before they caved and gave her a forever home!=) I saw her this weekend at our Taiwan Dog get together and she already looks so much better than she did at the airport! Almost all the dogs from the last trip over have been adopted and we have some more coming over on January 7th...one of which kills me...is a three legged 3 month old puppy... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18207096 - Aww it just breaks my heart some days...


I'm so happy for her! Thank you for updating!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Tavi said:


> ...is a three legged 3 month old puppy... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18207096 - Aww it just breaks my heart some days...


 I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog....


but I want her  lol She is adorable!


----------



## Tavi

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog....
> 
> 
> but I want her  lol She is adorable!


Ooooh but whats just one more dog...and she'd be a perfect playmate for Moose! Hehehe


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

marsha=whitie said:


> Maybe you should tell them that. I'm sure they'd make an exception for a wonderful home. If not, at least you can say you tried.


I wish it would work! I was told they do an annual check in/home inspection and ask you to return the dog if you plan on moving out of state. He would be perfect here. I'd name him Kid Gorgeous.


----------



## Miranda16

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I wish it would work! I was told they do an annual check in/home inspection and ask you to return the dog if you plan on moving out of state. He would be perfect here. I'd name him Kid Gorgeous.



Wouldn't hurt to call would it?  I mean they may be like "gra gra gra rules gra gra gra" or if they see how incredibly taken with him you are then they may make an exception .... especially if you say you will drive everywhere haha


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I'm hesitant to ask them since the page says they will NOT be considered. I know how much it aggravated me when people would call and ask us to break rules for them, and I can see why an out of state adoption would be a pain in the butt.. but still! Give me that pup!


----------



## Miranda16

Haha .... he's so cute and you would be perfect for him.... maybe we can petition to get him for you haha.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

TWAB...I see he is part Chow. Do you know any Chow rescues who might work to pull him and then adopt him to you? Possibility?

Otherwise I would argue with him that he is probably not a highly adoptable dog simply because he is not "pretty" enough for your average dog adopter. Regale them with your dog experience and maybe they would give. Send references as well if they would like.


----------



## Miranda16

Haha ... basically Steph ... hound them until they give you the dog ... IT'S THE ONLY WAY!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I wish it would work! I was told they do an annual check in/home inspection and ask you to return the dog if you plan on moving out of state. He would be perfect here. I'd name him Kid Gorgeous.


Annual check in? No way would I work with a rescue with that kind of policy. How invasive.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> TWAB...I see he is part Chow. Do you know any Chow rescues who might work to pull him and then adopt him to you? Possibility?
> 
> Otherwise I would argue with him that he is probably not a highly adoptable dog simply because he is not "pretty" enough for your average dog adopter. Regale them with your dog experience and maybe they would give. Send references as well if they would like.


Well, he's already in a rescue, so I doubt they'd transfer him to another rescue for no real reason. Otherwise I would be in contact with my rescue in a SECOND telling them to pull and I'll pick up/adopt him. 
I'll keep an eye on him for now. I was not planning on adding another dog, and if at all at least not for another year or two, but he got me. I'd at least have to wait another month or two into working before I can determine if adding another dog would be a good idea at all. It would take a hot minute to integrate him into our house with Jonas and I'd need the time to do it. 



Miranda16 said:


> Haha ... basically Steph ... hound them until they give you the dog ... IT'S THE ONLY WAY!


I'll email them: Hi, I can has? with his picture over and over.



GeorgeGlass said:


> Annual check in? No way would I work with a rescue with that kind of policy. How invasive.


I would have no problem keeping in contact with a rescue and visiting him. If it is in fact a repeat home check where they would literally be rechecking my home and basing whether or not the dog can stay on that I'd have a problem.


----------



## Shandwill

LoMD13 said:


> Shandwill, Where is that first shepherd girl located? She is exactly what i'm looking for (So long as she is fine with other dogs)


Sorry for the delay...she is in Woodford County, Kentucky.

Found this boy the other day and am happy to report that my mom went to meet him today, and, if all goes well, my niece is adopting him tomorrow! If I had room for a third dog, he would be mine =) He was an owner turn in due to divorce, and they said the man cried when he dropped him off. The shelter has a high rate of euthanasia, and since this boy weighs over 150 lbs., there wasn't much interest in him. In fact, my mom was the first call they had on him! He is three-years-old, neutered, good with kids/cats/dogs, and has no history of aggression. Without further ado....







[/IMG]


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Tavi said:


> Ooooh but whats just one more dog...and she'd be a perfect playmate for Moose! Hehehe


I wish! Mom would KILL me though... we already go through about 90 pounds a month in kibble with just two dogs lol


----------



## JessieLove09

This guy is so darn cute:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17784092

Thus guy is also a cutie, and I will post him since many people think Tanner, my black GSD, looks like a Giant Schipperke:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18233565


----------



## Lindbert

This girl has been at the shelter entirely too long. I want to go take her home right now. I want to foster her, but if I foster her I don't think she'll go back. I have to keep telling myself five dogs are way too many!


----------



## Shaina

Lindbert said:


>


<3 I like her too!


----------



## Lindbert

She is so sweet and smart too. She's also already earned her CGC.. WHILE IN A SHELTER!!! It's so funny how GSDs and GSD mixes with erect ears are often adopted before they get posted to Petfinder at this shelter, but if a GSD mix comes in with floppy ears, it stays for what seems like forever.


----------



## Bones

Lindbert said:


> She is so sweet and smart too. She's also already earned her CGC.. WHILE IN A SHELTER!!! It's so funny how GSDs and GSD mixes with erect ears are often adopted before they get posted to Petfinder at this shelter, but if a GSD mix comes in with floppy ears, it stays for what seems like forever.


I have a strange affinity towards floppy eared GSD mixes! I'd take her if I didn't already have two of them...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

As I posted on FB earlier: Oooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Equinox

I spend too much time on Petfinder...



















WANT


















I am in love with this face



















And I cannot believe this dog has not been adopted yet!!




















I LOVE these ears!


----------



## Equinox

Oh, and this 8 year old GSD. I need him. I really do.


























> Nitro Is from German imported parents and the owners saved all of his information. He comes with his papers and a full color photograph pedigree on both his father and mother so you can see photos of all his ancestors. His father is a SCH 3 as are the majority of his ancestors. Every dog in the pedigree is hip tested also. His old owners had his hips checked yearly and his hips are great! You would never know he wasn't a puppy. He plays and jumps in the air to catch a Frisbee all day if you let him and not at all even the slightest sore at the end of the day.
> 
> Nitro is a Frisbee / ball/ soccer fiend!!!!! Nitro LIVES for a game of any of the above. He is a blast to play soccer with, "Air Bud" the movie doesn't have anything on this real life pro ball player! He will bring you any toy he can find, he'll even bring you his dog food ball if he can't find a toy. His teeth are still "pearly white" and look like a 2 year old, in part to all that fun with his toys.
> 
> Nitro had a full checkup 11/30 this year and is in tip top shape! He has at least another 5 years before he considers acting like an old dog. This boy is just now the perfect age and temperament for his breeding. He is quiet and calm in the house and doesn't need a daily run but he can still tackle the hiking trails or play fetch al day in the park if you're game. He is fully potty trained and safe to leave loose in the house alone. He has a really deep bark but is a sweety to company. H has great house manners and knows his basic obedience such as sit, down, and stay. He is very family oriented and is not a "flight risk" out hiking once he knows you are his family.
> 
> Nitro is great with other dogs both large and small. He is great with kids but he has not been tested with ear pulling age kids yet. We haven't had a chance to cat test him yet but will be happy to if you have cats. Can't ask for a better package then this guy in a german shepherd!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Blind in one eye and no bigger than a minute, but she looks like she'd turn my house upside down: 










I can't believe this guy is still up. Well, maybe I can if he's really a Corgi x Elkhound: 










WHY am I looking at Elkhounds??


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> As I posted on FB earlier: Oooooooooooooooooo.


I WANT! Is he/she(?) at Kzoo a/c?



Equinox said:


> Oh, and this 8 year old GSD. I need him. I really do.


Uhm, Grace... we BOTH need that dog. Wanna split costs and share?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Yep, she's at AC. Another female would not go over well here, but man if she isn't cute.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yep, she's at AC. Another female would not go over well here, but man if she isn't cute.


Man, I'm so tempted.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Yep, I would consider her if not for the fact Smalls would likely eat her. Integrating any dog is much easier with Jonas, but not a female in the house with Smalls. Magpie and her lived completely separate lives for her first few months here. She's perfectly fine with females outside of the house.


----------



## Laurelin

If only he was good with other dogs... His energy level sounds superb. I bet he's one of those dogs that would just shine in the right home.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shetland Sheepdog Sheltie | Oklahoma City, OK | Rex


----------



## Equinox

DJEtzel said:


> Uhm, Grace... we BOTH need that dog. Wanna split costs and share?


Yes!! Done deal! Senior 8 year old German Shepherd with great energy and health, and a dark long coat, too? If I met him in person I wouldn't be able to leave without him. And I think I seriously mean it. Forget life plans!

Oh imagine the things I'll do when I'm living on my own... the dogs I will be adopting on whim and the cats I'll fail at fostering.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Equinox said:


> Yes!! Done deal! Senior 8 year old German Shepherd with great energy and health, and a dark long coat, too? If I met him in person I wouldn't be able to leave without him. And I think I seriously mean it. Forget life plans!
> 
> Oh imagine the things I'll do when I'm living on my own... the dogs I will be adopting on whim and the cats I'll fail at fostering.


Don't do it. Living on my own resulted in four dogs!


----------



## Equinox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Don't do it. Living on my own resulted in four dogs!


I live with asian born parents who were adamantly against all types of pets up until 2-3 years ago, and that still resulted in an insanely energetic dog and two cats, and a promise to pay for a second dog in a few years as a belated graduation gift.

I also suck at say "no" to a cute or needy face. The possibilities!! I'll be that weird person with 6 dogs and 27 cats.


----------



## DJEtzel

Equinox said:


> I live with asian born parents who were adamantly against all types of pets up until 2-3 years ago, and that still resulted in an insanely energetic dog and two cats, and a promise to pay for a second dog in a few years as a belated graduation gift.
> 
> I also suck at say "no" to a cute or needy face. The possibilities!! I'll be that weird person with 6 dogs and 27 cats.


Tonight on Confessions- Animal Hoarding; _Grace Asian with her 20 dogs and umpteen amount of cats!_

Yep, I can see it now. (haha, I didn't want to be saying your last name over the interwebs so I made one up. )


----------



## TheBearCat

Rocky-Mastiff XGolden mix? Don't know about that but who cares with that big nugget head?










Tish-MalXRott?


----------



## Equinox

DJEtzel said:


> Tonight on Confessions- Animal Hoarding; _Grace Asian with her 20 dogs and umpteen amount of cats!_
> 
> Yep, I can see it now. (haha, I didn't want to be saying your last name over the interwebs so I made one up. )


Yes, and various DF members will be interviewed. 

"She was such a nice, responsible (albeit slightly crazed), child, never would have suspected!"


----------



## LazyGRanch713

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18127846

If I had the freakin' time...


----------



## Lindbert

Pynzie said:


> Go get him, TWAB!
> 
> I loooove the blue pitties. Victor is freaken adorable! Such a gentleman in his tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17886998


I just found out Victor was adopted this weekend!!! YAY!!


----------



## Laurelin

This one... SO much. 










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Papillon | Gardner, KS | Penny

There is something very very Summer about her. She looks a lot like an older version of Summer.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Equinox, I think I posted Gonzo and Tank on here a while ago. Aren't they gorgeous? I'd love a 'houla mix one day! And both have been available FOREVER!!!!


----------



## nekomi

THAT is one seriously gorgeous BC!!!

My current crushes:

This long, leggy girl looks FAST! I would love to try her out in a team...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18170512

Prince is too cute for words.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18057623

Savoy has been available FOREVER. I love his face because it reminds me of Bandit. Oddly, he is at the same shelter.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16868731

This gal looks like a Greyhound x Husky, maybe an Alaskan.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18265383

This last crush is actually a dog I would consider adopting if the time was right. Take a look at this BEAUTIFUL athletic boy. Now that's a dog I'd really like to see run in my team!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18265357


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

nekomi said:


> My current crushes:
> 
> This long, leggy girl looks FAST! I would love to try her out in a team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18170512
> 
> Prince is too cute for words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18057623
> 
> Savoy has been available FOREVER. I love his face because it reminds me of Bandit. Oddly, he is at the same shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16868731
> 
> This gal looks like a Greyhound x Husky, maybe an Alaskan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18265383
> 
> This last crush is actually a dog I would consider adopting if the time was right. Take a look at this BEAUTIFUL athletic boy. Now that's a dog I'd really like to see run in my team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18265357


Nekomi...you're killing me! I keep telling my son I need to move to Ohio where they have a more awesome selection of dogs at the shelters. He says I definitely don't need to or I would definitely be turning into a hoarder! :redface:


----------



## Rinchan

Tory: Greyhound

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18330576

bio:
Racing Name: Torino Lee Age: 3 years old: DOB: January 29, 2008 Sex: Male Color: Black Weight: 85 pounds Cats: Yes Location: Cincinnati foster home Origin: Florida Tory arrived in Ohio on New Years Eve ready to start the New Year out as a retired greyhound. He will be celebrating his third birthday in just a few weeks. Tory loves attention and lots of petting. He had greyt fun playing with stuffed toys his very first night. He is a beautiful black boy with a white chest and a tail tipped in white also a beautiful sleek coast. This elegant boy is now looking for his forever home! Update: Tory loves loves loves his stuffed toys and plays with every toy he can find for a long time. He is a happy go lucky kind of guy. He just discovered TV and enjoys watching Animal Planet. 

Ah why can't my wedding come sooner!

Lucy: Greyhound

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16075611

Bio: Racing name: Ja's Lucky Shoe Age: DOB April 28, 2006 Sex: Female, Color: Black Weight: 65 pounds Dogs: Medium to Large Cats: Correctable Origin: Naples, FL Lucy is now a Buckeye.. This gal is another member of the sweetheart club. This gal is definitely a people dog and the biggest smiler and grinner that we have seen. Foster dad says that Lucy thinks that if a toy squeaks, squeezes, or just looks stuffed, it should be in her special collection. She is a hoarder. She can't decide which toy to play with, so she wants to play with them all. She has learned all about retirement and how to live in a home like a proper greyhound. Lucy is very cat correctable. She is interested in checking the cats out, but loses interest quickly after a couple minutes. Lucy's wish is to find her forever home in time for Christmas! 


Cody: Lab, spaniel mix

This dog is beautiful. He is a labrador and spaniel mix. Unfortunantly no bio is given on him

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/4284616

Bo: German Shepherd

This guy makes me sad but I do not have the experience to take this dog. He is described as being very defensive.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15553935

Bo is a 2.8 yr old, neutered male, 85 lbs. Medium energy. Happy & playful but can be Very Defensive !!! "Experience With A Protective GSD Required" *Serious Inquiries Only* More info to follow.......... "Traditional German Character"


There was also a papillon named Davey I fell in love with. I was thrilled to see that he had been adopted and hope that he went to a good home.

And there was a german shepherd name Jake that was 8 years old. His owners said that they were moving and couldn't keep him. He is no longer listed on Petfinder and I hope that the owners either decided to keep him, or he found a new home.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Okay...I wandered to Petfinder again today. Not good.

Beautiful. I'm in love with Taboo but he shouldn't be with other dogs.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18035222










He looks like the Tamaskan Dogs I've been checking out lately.

These beautiful sisters are still on Petfinder. I love them and would have thought they would have been adopted by now. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17079840










This guy's awesome looking but sounds like a handful.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18083081










I think I'm going after this little girl...oh wait...that one's not from Petfinder...that's my pic of Nekomi's Cinnamon! LOL I so want!


----------



## TheBearCat

Bouja










Tess










Flo









Giselle

Ha, all girls-a first for me!


----------



## Rinchan

How could anyone get rid of this guy!

Cody










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/4284616

I wish they included his age.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Rinchan said:


> How could anyone get rid of this guy!
> 
> Cody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/4284616
> 
> I wish they included his age.


Very easily, apparently. Have you seen the Cincinnati Craigslist? Its terrible.


----------



## Rinchan

marsha=whitie said:


> Very easily, apparently. Have you seen the Cincinnati Craigslist? Its terrible.


I'm afraid I would cry if I looked at it. Or send the sellers angry e-mails.

I'm tempted to request more information on that guy. I love bbds.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17671548

It's a shame they will not allow him to go to a home with dogs because of his size. Before my boyfriend's dad got sick, he was having me look for a Saint for him because he had always wanted one. He always said he would name him Bob. Seems very fitting this guy pops up now.


----------



## Stephie

Oh my, Bob is gorgeous! I would have another if I could right now. I think my next may be a female though.(Not that it really matters) But most likely another Saint.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

We have had some beautiful Saints popping up A LOT in AC and rescue lately. Back in the summer I went to cut nails at AC and there was a gorgeous boy named Rocky there. He was the most well behaved guy ever. He was adopted quickly, but sadly not by me!


----------



## marsha=whitie

Freaking Adorable.


----------



## Bones

Crystal









Jackson









Intelligent Abby (Screams 'someone save me...from these horrible people' )









And Gizmo (apparently he is a dog and not a stuffed animal )


----------



## waterbaby

This litter has your name all over it, Laurelin. ACD x BC cross - 7 puppies, all ridiculously cute.


----------



## Laurelin

Okay you can ship that one straight to me. 

You all know me too well.


----------



## Tavi

Anyone want to help foster a sweetie? ^^ I really really need to find a bigger place so I can bring in new fosters...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18372825


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Bones said:


> And Gizmo (apparently he is a dog and not a stuffed animal )


You sure about that??? LOL

I could see myself with an ACD x BC mix as a next dog, too. It would have to be the right one, though, temperament-wise, and structurally I'd like to see more of the BC side. Guess that means no puppies for me.


----------



## waterbaby

GottaLuvMutts said:


> You sure about that??? LOL
> 
> I could see myself with an ACD x BC mix as a next dog, too. It would have to be the right one, though, temperament-wise, and structurally I'd like to see more of the BC side. Guess that means no puppies for me.


Mom's available as well.  She looks more ACD though I think.


----------



## TheBearCat

Still keeping an eye on, Justice. He's improving but no luck on finding a home yet. 









We just got Bear back after two years, not quite the villanous, unadoptable dog they claimed he was.









Pompano


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Tavi said:


> Anyone want to help foster a sweetie? ^^ I really really need to find a bigger place so I can bring in new fosters...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18372825


Ughhhh she is 100% my kind of dog.


----------



## DJEtzel

Tavi said:


> Anyone want to help foster a sweetie? ^^ I really really need to find a bigger place so I can bring in new fosters...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18372825


Man, I totally would if I were near you!


----------



## the_mighty_khan

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18373465


----------



## Crantastic

Ohhh... that dog is gorgeous. What neat coloring! Her sister is pretty, too.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18352674
Split face, freckled ear, red & white, and smooth coat. At least in terms of looks, she's definitely my ideal dog. If she wasn't deaf, I would be sorely tempted.


----------



## nekomi

BEAUTIFUL Husky mix, brindle. Reminds me of my Cinnamon! I wonder if Cinny will look like this as an adult?








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17598298

And a very pretty red piebald:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18370306

And I am LOVING this guy! He looks like many Alaskans I've seen. Just a gorgeous boy.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18290588


----------



## Rinchan

These two break my heart! I would adopt them both is a second if a I had a yard.










Dave and Dale: Beagle/Hound Mix
Dave and Dale were found running together and depend on each other to be there. Dale is shyer than Dave and takes a little time to warm up to you. Dave is the braver of the two and checks things out first. These 2 buddies need to stay together because Dale's heart would be broken if he lost his brother. They both are very sweet. Come meet them and let them steal your heart. If interested please call 513-368-4568 or e-mail inquires to [email protected]. This pet has been altered, is up to date with routine shots. We do not ship cats, kittens, dogs or puppies adoptive homes must be within 50 miles of Greater Cincinnati.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17393736

I really hope someone can adopt both of them together


----------



## Crantastic

That's not a papillon -- completely wrong hair type and color. It looks like a yorkie mix (almost looks yorkie/Chinese crested, although that could be the haircut). What an odd little dog.


----------



## waterbaby

Wow, this girl just looks awesome to me.


----------



## nekomi

Serious, SERIOUS crush here guys:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18418026

I mean, serious crush. This poor guy is in a county pound in West Virginia. If it wasn't for the puppies right now, I would seriously consider driving down and nabbing him, at least to foster and get him out of there. I hate seeing young, good-looking dogs like him in kill shelters.  My experience with the SE OH/WV pounds has been less than stellar too, which is why I think I'm so worried about him.

He's one I just can't stop thinking about.


----------



## TheBearCat

Booker T-Chow/Chow mix









Clark Kent-Anatolian/Hound mix?









Digger-Shepherd mix









Peyton-Anatolian/G. Pyrenees?










Wells the Methodist-Chow mix


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

nekomi said:


> Serious, SERIOUS crush here guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18418026
> 
> I mean, serious crush. This poor guy is in a county pound in West Virginia. If it wasn't for the puppies right now, I would seriously consider driving down and nabbing him, at least to foster and get him out of there. I hate seeing young, good-looking dogs like him in kill shelters.  My experience with the SE OH/WV pounds has been less than stellar too, which is why I think I'm so worried about him.
> 
> He's one I just can't stop thinking about.


WOW Nekomi! He is beautiful! Good thing I can't drive to WV right now either. I hope he makes it out.


----------



## Shaina

This boy sounds like quite the gem...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Oh, Laurelin!!! This one's for you:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18473962


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

This guy popped up on my Facebook feed. 










He is with The Blind Dog Rescue Alliance in Georgia but they are willing to transport. jvkajekvjekaklgea.


----------



## NRB

eskie with a smile. The eskie is at a shelter that adopts to out of state........










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18458735?rvp=1

Aussie Pom mix









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18471825?rvp=1

Owner turned in, Ugh! 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18462089?rvp=1

scruffy cuteness








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18045567?rvp=1

soft and fluffyness 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18433146?rvp=1

Digger again but with a location;








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17478683?rvp=1


----------



## Laurelin

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Oh, Laurelin!!! This one's for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18473962


Awww, what a face!


----------



## Red Brindle Baby

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18494655


My heart goes out to this little young (5month old) girl, shes in danger of being put down. :Cry:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

My new crush:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18468045








He's only 30lbs and 9 months!


----------



## Shaina

GottaLuvMutts said:


> My new crush:
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18468045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's only 30lbs and 9 months!


Oh he looks fun!


----------



## Laurelin

Shaina said:


> Oh he looks fun!


He looks like Kim!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Red Brindle Baby said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18494655
> 
> 
> My heart goes out to this little young (5month old) girl, shes in danger of being put down. :Cry:


I'm shocked. If she were in a shelter here she wouldn't last two seconds before she was adopted.


----------



## Shaina

Laurelin said:


> He looks like Kim!


Am I that transparent? lol


----------



## TheBearCat

Apollo








Boomer
Five minutes from my house and too stinkin' cute for their own good.


















Bo
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17448242


----------



## DJEtzel

Elaine;








Love this girl, says no dogs/cats, but she gets along with select dogs well now. 

Liberty;








Very lovey, adorable girl. Great with other dogs. She came from a fighting ring.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18490371?rvp=1

*dies* looks EXACTLY like one of my dogs who has passed on...like....identical..

i think im going to freak out


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18274469

A nearly solid Pap! Pretty cute guy.


----------



## nekomi

Yay! My crush, Simon, was adopted. 

I'm so relieved! I've been checking his page almost every day.


----------



## TheBearCat

That's good to hear, Nekomi. Apollo has been adopted as well.



















Mask-I love his markings









Hot Pursuit


----------



## foxthegoldfish

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=352637984

You guys know I need him right 
Someone convince my SO!
It is the only way you could get pictures


----------



## Rinchan

I am considering this guy but won't be able to get him until June, which he may be gone (and hopefully to a good home)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17745411

And there is this guy, I would love to have him but he has German Shepherd in him which my apartment does not allow  Do you think I could pass him off as a mix of another breed?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18427231

They also say this guy is not good with cats. How exactly do they determine that? Do they formally test the dog or do they go by what the former owners say?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18020484


----------



## DJEtzel

Rinchan said:


> They also say this guy is not good with cats. How exactly do they determine that? Do they formally test the dog or do they go by what the former owners say?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18020484


Could be either. At my last shelter job we tested the dogs that had potential adopters with cats on cats to see how they did. If they were growling, way too playful, or lunging/chasing with intent, we said they didn't get along. If they sniffed and then retreated or ignored them, they were okay. We couldn't risk a family actually trying to train a dog that was in our "no cats" file even if it was trainable. Our adopters just weren't responsible enough. Then we also took the owners word- if they just said he didn't get along with cats we'd still test, but if they said he'd killed a cat, it was an automatic no cats.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18365931?rvp=1

Muffy is my petfinder crush. I'm waiting to hear back what their adoption fees are. They never got back to me on the last dog I requested to adopt and now it is no longer listed on petfinder. :Cry: So I hope they get back to me soon. Otherwise, I'm just going to drive to a shelter in Ohio since the one's here in the Ann Arbor area make you jump through hoops and pay a fortune to adopt a dog.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

OMG! This could be Flash's brother (except she's 1 year 4 months and a Rottweiler/Puggle and he is supposedly 7 years 3 months and a Rottweiler/Beagle).

Muttley



























Jerks that had him let his collar grow into his neck and then dumped him at the shelter. I so hate people some days.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Awww. This little guy reminds me of Fuzzy Pants:


----------



## waterbaby

Spending way too much time on petfinder these days...

One of the most gorgeous dogs I've seen, Cory: 
















Also, Putt-Putt, a deaf ACD:









Jake, OMG, those ears!:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Oh, Jake. I think he's been posted on here once for sure, maybe twice already. Isn't he the one that's been returned twice already? So sad! He's been available FOREVER, which makes me think he must be really crazy since he's so beautiful.


----------



## waterbaby

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Oh, Jake. I think he's been posted on here once for sure, maybe twice already. Isn't he the one that's been returned twice already? So sad! He's been available FOREVER, which makes me think he must be really crazy since he's so beautiful.


Aww, really? You can tell I'm branching out in my search if I'm finding other dogs DF'ers are finding. I love his markings.

ETA: Oh, he actually sounds like he would do really, really well at our house...


----------



## Deeken

There's one girl in Washington I've been checking on for the longest time:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17648560

And this girl just grabs me and sounds like she'd do awesome at my house but I am not getting another dog till I'm more settled.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18660055

And Bobby! He's not on Petfinder yet but with the rescue I volunteer with and he's so awesome. He's teeny tiny in person too! I'm not sure he's even going to make it onto petfinder though. He's had a lot of interest.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Okay, I'm bored at work so here are my Petfinder finds:

A boxer mix in El Paso, TX named Wolf (reminds me of Nekomi's pup Nutmeg!):










And good thing I'm not in Spokane Valley, WA, because I'm in love with 0794 Wolf:



















And here is a female Timber in Delta, OH who looks awesome!


----------



## theyogachick

Okay..I have stayed of Petfinder for a while, but I couldn't resist:

Johnny (look at those ears!...and he has such short little legs!)


















This is Sushi...they say she is a GSD/Husky mix, but I see some Shiba in there:









Rex, a Staffy mix. Found wandering the streets:









Charley, Collie/Greyhound (Love her face!)









Last one...a no name GSD/husky mix:


----------



## DJEtzel

We're thinking of adopting this guy-









Bosely


----------



## Rinchan

Murphy got a home!!! 

Even though I was considering this dog, I wouldn't have been able to get him until about June, which would not have been fair to him at all. But I saw him on the SPCA's happy tails page and became very happy. I'm glad that someone else took him in and I hope it works out 

On some sad news, another dog I was following, Briggly, was adopted, but at my last SPCA visit he was back at the pound  I hope someone else adopts him. He is a collie mix and a very pretty dog so I could see someone else picking him up quickly.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18427151


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

My husband wants this GS mix:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18613667


----------



## 123fraggle

This young fellow was rescued from up North after being set on fire by some school kids. His immune system crashed and in the first pic he has a mite infestatiion. The second pic is of him after he has recovered. He is absolutely gorgeous and obviously holds no grudge against kids.


----------



## waterbaby

Wow, what a story fraggle. It kills me that kids would do something like that. But he looks so beautiful now.

Here's Tash. I love him:









And another ACD/BC cross. Now that I'm looking, they're like a dime a dozen. Murph:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

How did this gorgeous guy end up in a rescue? He's only an hr's drive away from me....

He's friendly, gets along with all people, all kids, all dogs and has no issues at all.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18625203


All white and deaf Pap? How did that happen O_O It's not like you can breed merle to merle with Paps...










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18436785


Um....perfect for me?? 26 lbs (absolutely perfect size!!), and already half trained competitive disc dog. I want him bad!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18375655

and a video of this guy doing disc


----------



## foxthegoldfish

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Um....perfect for me?? 26 lbs (absolutely perfect size!!), and already half trained competitive disc dog. I want him bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18375655
> 
> 
> 
> and a video of this guy doing disc


Get him now!!!!!! Sell your soul, anything, just get him!


----------



## Rinchan

I saw a few Shiba Inu that I like.

Milo: only problem with him is that it says he's not good with other dogs 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17170241

Dolly: Says she's scared, I'm gonna keep my eye on her.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18669983

A cute white Shiba

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18095581

Grace: She breaks my heart! An 8 year old puppy mill survivor. They say she has learned to love people and gets along with dogs and cats 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18633537

Shiba mix: he's cute

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18561887


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

foxthegoldfish said:


> Get him now!!!!!! Sell your soul, anything, just get him!



I can't! *sob* Mom says I'll be kicked out if I get another dog. Plus it's really hard to find housing(rent) here in Vancouver that allows pets at all.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Um....perfect for me?? 26 lbs (absolutely perfect size!!), and already half trained competitive disc dog. I want him bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18375655
> 
> and a video of this guy doing disc


K, so I happen to know this guy and his former owner personally (through disc stuff). I LOVE the dog's looks, but he's definitely a project dog. I won't tell the whole story here, but let's just say that he is very much undersocialized. It's kind of a crazy story.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

GottaLuvMutts said:


> K, so I happen to know this guy and his former owner personally (through disc stuff). I LOVE the dog's looks, but he's definitely a project dog. I won't tell the whole story here, but let's just say that he is very much undersocialized. It's kind of a crazy story.


Hmm weird..it doesn't say anything much about his problems in the petfinder bio.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

My eyes strayed to Petfinder again. Dangerous search this time. I found a perfect playmate for Cinnamon! :doh:

Chase is supposedly a Husky/Keeshond mix. His siblings look like they have Keeshond, him not so much but he eerily reminds me of Cinnamon (especially those feet!) but different head shape. He is adorable!



















Why does Cashew remind me of Nekomi's pup Ginger?










How could you NOT love this face? Bert is supposedly a Chow Chow/Husky mix.



















I also saw the courtesy postings for Ginger and Clove. Hope they find good families (if they haven't already! :wink!


----------



## theyogachick

Rinchan said:


> I saw a few Shiba Inu that I like.
> 
> Milo: only problem with him is that it says he's not good with other dogs
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17170241
> 
> Dolly: Says she's scared, I'm gonna keep my eye on her.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18669983
> 
> A cute white Shiba
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18095581
> 
> Grace: She breaks my heart! An 8 year old puppy mill survivor. They say she has learned to love people and gets along with dogs and cats
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18633537
> 
> Shiba mix: he's cute
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18561887


OMG--Shiba Cute overload! My next dog will be another Shiba! (probably from that kennel...)


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

And here's Brooklyn, a Husky/Akita mix that really looks like Cinnamon!


----------



## DJEtzel

We've been thinking about this one... 
Snookie.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

This one is a cutey:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18710836








Says she's sweet and loves to be cuddled. But....baby brief for potty training? I've heard of putting underpants on dogs in heat but a baby brief on a dog undergoing potty training?


----------



## dcetrtic

Border Collie :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxWeeV1hzBs


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Awww, poor thing: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17224123
I saw this one on petfinder about 5 months ago before I left MS. Wish someone would adopt her.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

This dog is NOT my type of dog but it floored me when I saw what they had her listed as!

Meet Buffy the Thai Ridgeback mix!










WTF??????


----------



## Deeken

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> This dog is NOT my type of dog but it floored me when I saw what they had her listed as!
> 
> Meet Buffy the Thai Ridgeback mix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??????


It's probably just a mistake. I can't believe that anyone would actually think that that dog is a thai ridgeback (at least not anyone in rescue)...


----------



## Poxgoo

waterbaby said:


> Wow, what a story fraggle. It kills me that kids would do something like that. But he looks so beautiful now.
> 
> Here's Tash. I love him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another ACD/BC cross. Now that I'm looking, they're like a dime a dozen. Murph:


Oh man, that dog looks awesome. I LOVE the name!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

http://saveadoginc.com/Available_Pets.html
Max is a cutey. He had a sister, Minnie, that I wanted to adopt but she'd already been adopted. The rescue approved my app and asked if I was interested in Max or his other sister that isn't pictured on petfinder or the rescue's website. When they emailed me a pic of the sister who is solid black like Max they said they'd bought the pups from a commercial breeder at auction. I asked in the rescue thread if it was a legitimate dog rescue but no one has responded yet. It just seems like a real rescue wouldn't be buying pups at auction since that would encourage puppy mills. So does anyone know if it is a real rescue or a puppy broker in disguise?


----------



## Rinchan

I want this guy!

Keebler 7 yrs old










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18748909


I want her too!

Chloe 9 month old










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18749035


Rico 3 yrs old










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18749027


Thinking about this one

Marley 3 yrs old










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18749010

Steve 2 yrs old










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18756254


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

I think I'm going to put a rubberband on my wrist and pop myself anytime I find myself going on petfinder.


----------



## Rinchan

I know. I spend way too much time on there and always find another dog I would love to have. But I can't adopt them all!

If Keebler is still there in June (after the wedding) I think I am going to adopt him.


----------



## TheBearCat

Blu










Monte










Sampson









Sybil










Tucker (foster baby with a volunteer until he's back on his feet)









Buck










Duke










Luke (PB X Mal cross?)









Sir









Samurai


----------



## lauren17

Apparently pits are my breed today..

Maddie is such a pretty girl and I love her ears









Very Cute pup








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18772733









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18630126?rvp=1

And I would love to take him home! Before I got my aussie, weims were the other breed I was considering and I'd love to have one someday. And he has already started some agility!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18630126


----------



## Tavi

TheBearCat said:


> Blu


Ahhh I want him!! Where's this beauty located at!? That face is just killing me!


----------



## TheBearCat

Isn't he gorgeous? That face is begging to be smooched. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17591982

PAWS 911 - The Shelter Branch of The Good Shepherd Humane Society, Newnan, GA


----------



## Tavi

TheBearCat said:


> Isn't he gorgeous? That face is begging to be smooched.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17591982
> 
> PAWS 911 - The Shelter Branch of The Good Shepherd Humane Society, Newnan, GA


Oooh that face so begs to be smooched! And squished and loved on! LoL Man he's so far away though! Darn it all!


----------



## Rinchan

Not on petfinder, but there is a beautiful 4 year old Great Pyrenese at the cincinnati SPCA, colerain location. It is so big and gentle! He was an owner turn in due to allergies ::

Now I hate my apartment's 50lb weight limit for dogs! I would have adopted him in an instant otherwise.


----------



## Laurelin

Oh man...



















Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Papillon | Wright, KS | Robby

Serious crush. <3


----------



## nekomi

WOW Laurelin! That Pap is the most gorgeous I have ever seen! Love the color!


----------



## Laurelin

I have always wanted a black and white. *sigh* He looks like the b/w version of Beau.

I wish I could have him.


----------



## carlson

I think this German Shepherd from spokane is an amazing looking dog!









Here are more of their dogs.
http://www.iguardinternational.com/german-shepherd-gallery.html

Anyone ever purchase a dog from these guys that can give me their opinion?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

You'd do better to start your own thread. This thread is for dogs in shelters and rescues hence the title "New Petfinder thread" Petfinder.com is a site to search shelters and rescues.


----------



## nekomi

A (somewhat) Loki clone. Love the parti-eye! Those are definitely Loki's ears. 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18720669

I have been crushing on this dog for MONTHS. I can't believe she's not adopted! If I had a spot to fill on my team, and had the room and finances, I would apply for her; she is beautiful and looks to be from sledding lines.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18684856

I helped with the rescue of this little guy's mama about a week ago. Unfortunately, her little baby is still in the shelter.  I was thinking of fostering him and had someone willing to pull him, but the shelter will not release him. He is an Alaskan Husky from known lines. His mother is an excellent sled dog.
















http://www.wchs.org/animals/adoptable-dogs


----------



## Shaina

nekomi said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18684856


That girl is drop-dead gorgeous


----------



## Deeken

Angel is at our local animal control and I just love her 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18722207

I've been drooling over Joker for a while now, I was sorely tempted but Deeken would not tolerate another male and I'm really not looking for a second dog








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18722207

and Sam is just drool worthy. I love Heelers and definitely plan to own one someday









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18749648


----------



## Allyfally

We actually are looking for a second dog. But we (me and my mom share a house) agreed that we would wait a few months. But heres our "short" list. Hopefully one of them will still be up for adoption by the time we're ready.

Rocky, the Rottie. He's one of my favorites, but my mom isnt sold on him. =(










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18675286

Gunny, the staffie. Me and my mom both love him. We'd rename him Gunner though.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18706479

My boy, Ezra! He's my personal favorite. I'm so in love with this dog.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18735074

Rocko, the bulldog mix.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18022296

Jelly, the rottie mix. Isnt that the cutest name ever?










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18802965

Rock, cattle dog/pitty mix. 










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17445380

Zoey, pit mix. 










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18573534


I was wanting a girl dog, so so so bad, but most of the dogs I fall in love with are boys. XD



Rinchan said:


> I saw a few Shiba Inu that I like.
> 
> Milo: only problem with him is that it says he's not good with other dogs
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17170241
> 
> Dolly: Says she's scared, I'm gonna keep my eye on her.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18669983
> 
> A cute white Shiba
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18095581
> 
> Grace: She breaks my heart! An 8 year old puppy mill survivor. They say she has learned to love people and gets along with dogs and cats
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18633537
> 
> Shiba mix: he's cute
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18561887


Hahaha, I have quite a few of those dogs on my own list!! Dolly is my favorite. Such a sweet face. I love Kugi too, but it says he's bossy with other dogs. Patch would not stand for that, I dont think.


----------



## Miranda16

Named Fiesty ..... but thats all they have about him/her









teehee what a cutie http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16812295









I'm gonna stop looking a dogs now haha http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17693831


----------



## theyogachick

So, I made the mistake of getting on Petfinder and found this girl:










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18826548

This is a kill shelter near me. If Hubby wouldn't kill me, I would pull her and foster her until we could find her a home.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

theyogachick said:


> So, I made the mistake of getting on Petfinder and found this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18826548
> 
> This is a kill shelter near me. If Hubby wouldn't kill me, I would pull her and foster her until we could find her a home.


Oooh, pretty. I see a disc dog in the making! If I can find the right one, my next dog will likely be BC x heeler.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

LOL...there must be something about naming a blonde dog with one ear up and one ear down Colt...










at least it's the opposite ears!

And apparently Nekomi is being too much of an influence on me (I'll leave it to all of you to decide if it's a good influence or a bad influence LOL), because these types of dogs are catching my eye nowadays:

Andy










Raven









Abby










Bongo










Jasmine










_** Makes mental note to plan to buy a longer gangline and more harnesses. **_


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Is it just me, or does Abby look like something besides a husky? I see an awful lot of herder in her. She's gorgeous!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Is it just me, or does Abby look like something besides a husky? I see an awful lot of herder in her. She's gorgeous!


Definitely something in there. Yeah...she's gorgeous!


----------



## Deeken

theyogachick said:


> So, I made the mistake of getting on Petfinder and found this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18826548
> 
> This is a kill shelter near me. If Hubby wouldn't kill me, I would pull her and foster her until we could find her a home.


WANT! Thank god he's so far away. I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog. I do not...


----------



## kadylady

Probably not a good idea but....I wanna play!!

Jessie Love this girl!









Sam I love that face!









Rowan Love those hound ears!









Skip Cutie!









Bastian This boy is gorgeous!


----------



## pitbullfriends

This thread is endless and adorable, I only had time to make it through the first 10 pages ...ill have to come back


----------



## Binkalette

Sasha, 7 month old Female Husky at my shelter. 

Nevermind I guess I can't link the photo. But her album is public, check her out!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=33933&id=1773420359&fbid=1306211873393

Sasha is the Husky at the top.


----------



## nekomi

LOL, Diane! Those are all fast-looking dogs!! Jasmine, Raven and Bongo are my faves.  

Yes, I think you're going to need LOTS of gangline and harnesses! LOL!

Binkalette, your pic isn't showing up


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

nekomi said:


> LOL, Diane! Those are all fast-looking dogs!! Jasmine, Raven and Bongo are my faves.
> 
> Yes, I think you're going to need LOTS of gangline and harnesses! LOL!(


I contacted the shelter about how much the adoption fee is for Jasmine. Couldn't help myself. What have you done to me Nekomi?!? LOL

Dog help me if the adoption fee isn't too high!


----------



## Laurelin

Mini border collie?










Okay not really but I do want him.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18895074


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> So, I made the mistake of getting on Petfinder and found this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18826548
> 
> This is a kill shelter near me. If Hubby wouldn't kill me, I would pull her and foster her until we could find her a home.


CCAS has an INCREDIBLY high kill rate, and almost all of the employees aren't worth their pay and don't give a lick about the animals. Its sad.


----------



## theyogachick

When I looked yesterday, she was no longer available, so we can hope she got a home.

I know the rescue I work with pulls a lot of dogs out of CCAS.


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> When I looked yesterday, she was no longer available, so we can hope she got a home.
> 
> I know the rescue I work with pulls a lot of dogs out of CCAS.


That lifts my heart, knowing that the dogs going in there have some chance.

Its sad... if its not a cat or small dog (or an employees dog), they don't give a darn about it.


----------



## lauren17

Laurelin said:


> Mini border collie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay not really but I do want him.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18895074


I love him!


----------



## the_mighty_khan

This dog looks like a GSD, but it's tiny:


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18809366


----------



## Deeken

Chuck
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18917425









Ruby
She's 10 and I just love her
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18589884 









They've updated Cora's pictures!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17648560








I cannot believe she's not adopted yet. I so want this dog and she's been sitting there for months  , somebody needs to snatch her up!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

the_mighty_khan said:


> This dog looks like a GSD, but it's tiny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18809366


Looks like an American Indian dog to me.


----------



## LoMD13

the_mighty_khan said:


> This dog looks like a GSD, but it's tiny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18809366


That is EXACTLY the kind of dog I am looking for. Shame he is way over on the other coast


----------



## TheBearCat

Braxton









Bully









Dottie









Dutch









Ghost









Stormy









Walker


















Pompano-didn't realize he was so big when I first saw him

My recent job opp has me jumping the gun.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Based on looks alone, these two get my vote:









Powder
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18980197









Duce (who incidentally needs a new name!)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18826416


----------



## dagwall

If I could convince my brother a second dog was a good idea....

I'd love to get Kix. From the same shelter I got Jubel and my neighbors who volunteer at the shelter tell me what a great boy he is.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17154629


----------



## Bones

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Looks like an American Indian dog to me.


Wish I had seen this earlier- lol I could easily drive to Red Stick


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18770350








OMG. Loves to cuddle with people or stuffed animals, House/Crate trained, likes people/other dogs, great on leash, sleeps through the night, quiet/only barks at the doorbell...Major crush. If only...


----------



## Shaina

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Based on looks alone, these two get my vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powder
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18980197


Oh my goodness what a face!


----------



## Laurelin

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Based on looks alone, these two get my vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powder


WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!

(sorry the extra !!!! are for the 10 char limit)


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

People are always telling me what a sweet face Kit has. Powder has that same innocent puppy look.


----------



## LoMD13

Def want this girl:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Oh those ears are hilarious!


----------



## NRB

Want so bad, not sure he'd work in my house.... Has same eyes as my heart dog... bad reason to get him I suppose, b/c he reminds me of my dog who passed. Add says Pomeranian, I see spitz.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18861011


Update He found a home last weekend! Wooten! The small and flurries seem to find homes pretty quick.


----------



## Allyfally

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18982520

So gorgeous!! I'd really love to get her, but I think she's probably got more energy than I can give right now. =(


----------



## Shandwill

Allyfally said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18982520
> 
> So gorgeous!! I'd really love to get her, but I think she's probably got more energy than I can give right now. =(


I've been stalking her, too!!! I think she is gorgeous.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I searched for border collies in my area and got this:








This has to be a joke.


----------



## Bones

Allyfally said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18982520
> 
> So gorgeous!! I'd really love to get her, but I think she's probably got more energy than I can give right now. =(


Wow very pretty. Glad she's in a rescue.



GottaLuvMutts said:


> I searched for border collies in my area and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be a joke.


If I was closer i'd get that dog to do agility just for the WTF expressions


----------



## Laurelin

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I searched for border collies in my area and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be a joke.


But it's black and white (ish)!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I searched for border collies in my area and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be a joke.


Oh man I love weird dogs. I will take her/him.


----------



## Allyfally

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I searched for border collies in my area and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be a joke.


I mean, she's black and white, and she has fluffy ears. What else could she be? XD I think she's precious!



Shandwill said:


> I've been stalking her, too!!! I think she is gorgeous.


She is! I've never seen a GSD that color before. I also love Minka from their rescue, but they dont have enough information about her for me to love her any more.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Some organizations will allow border collies to be registered based on their working ability alone ("merit"), if the owner chooses. I'd love to see the looks if you took this girl to a sheepdog trial. LOL.


----------



## waterbaby

Serious spring puppy fever. This guy looks pretty good. I'll bet he gets snatched up!









I'm on a herder streak these days.









Here's a sporting dog.









cattle dog/husky??


----------



## kadylady

Good thing I have to work today...this girl is at an event pretty close to me today.










Amelia

Oh no.......she has a sister!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I LOVE her coat:










This guy just looks like a dog I would own:










And a bonus pretty girl:


----------



## Finkie_Mom

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I LOVE her coat:


OMG that has been my dream dog since I was little... Wonder what her personality is like...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Finkie_Mom said:


> OMG that has been my dream dog since I was little... Wonder what her personality is like...


I am very tempted to go meet her! The shelter she is at has a scant description but it says she is 8 years old. And she's a Husky so I'm going to guess she has A LOT of personality.


----------



## Finkie_Mom

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I am very tempted to go meet her! The shelter she is at has a scant description but it says she is 8 years old. And she's a Husky so I'm going to guess she has A LOT of personality.


Good thing I'm so far away! Otherwise I might be tempted, too! She's a beauty 

And yes, I'm sure she has personality to spare


----------



## Lindbert

Being too far away isn't helping me any.. I'm in LOVE! In fact, if she was closer, I would have a fifth dog now!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

My son drove to Michigan and back within one day once. Hmmmmm. No...must behave.


----------



## DJEtzel

I still want Buck;









Stryker;


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Great I made a mistake yesterday and searched Dachshund:





































ffffffffffffffffff.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Great I made a mistake yesterday and searched Dachshund:
> 
> ffffffffffffffffff.


lol. They made me smile. I think I hear the Oscar Meyer theme song now.


----------



## lauren17

Cute!









I met this guy a couple weeks ago, he is so sweet and I love his ears









Gorgeous girl!









How is this dog in a shelter? Seriously want her! She's only a couple hours from me.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18715821

Another gorgeous pap, why did I even look lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Fuzzy Pants said:


> lol. They made me smile. I think I hear the Oscar Meyer theme song now.


The dapple one is named Meyer. fffffff I need him.


----------



## mydoghailey

Before I got Hailey, I was thinking about an italian greyhound... this one is such a cutie:








or his brother









also thought about a dachshund... love these...









and this one









kadylady that first pup is adorable. i want her! 

also love all those dachshunds!

G. just came home and said, "no 2nd dog"!

boo...


----------



## princesstiffany

DJEtzel said:


> Stryker;


i want him, so bad.


----------



## Shaina

I still like this girl. Shoddy pictures but I suspect she's lovely in person. And tiny...only 25 lbs full grown

















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18775193


----------



## Finkie_Mom

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The dapple one is named Meyer. fffffff I need him.


OMG you NEEED the dappled one!!!! He's soooo cute!!!!!



Shaina said:


> I still like this girl. Shoddy pictures but I suspect she's lovely in person. And tiny...only 25 lbs full grown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18775193


Awwwwww looks like my friend's dog:








(Obviously not the Boxer, LOL) Not the best pic of her, but she's supposedly a Shiba, Sheltie, American Eskimo mix.


----------



## DJEtzel

princesstiffany said:


> i want him, so bad.


He's SO fluffy and sweet. Housetrained, good with puppies and adult dogs. Came in very skiddish and almost feral, but warmed up quick and is pretty trusting for the condition he came in. He's a wise soul.


----------



## princesstiffany

now if only i didn't have to wait 2 years to get another dog


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Finkie_Mom said:


> OMG you NEEED the dappled one!!!! He's soooo cute!!!!!


I know!! He is a flashy Jonas. <3 but of course I am drawn to the tiny, tiny fellow in the orange. Looks like Jonas but I believe his ad said he was 6 lbs or something insanely tiny.


----------



## theyogachick

OMG...WANT!




























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19026405

He is soooooooo cute! 

I don't need PUPPY, i DON'T NEED A PUPPY!

I don't need a puppy.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

theyogachick said:


> OMG...WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is soooooooo cute!
> 
> I don't need PUPPY, i DON'T NEED A PUPPY!
> 
> I don't need a puppy.


Yes you do, yes you do, yes you do! We will be waiting for the pictures! (Yes I'm an enabler! LOL)


----------



## theyogachick

Oh, Diane. My hubby would kill me...that and the fact we are just now getting Gracie figured out, but I can't help but look...and I found her, too:










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19043571

I have emailed ACD rescue in the area about her. She is in a rural shelter and they have a high kill rate (it is actually the same shelter my former rescue pulled Gracie out of).


----------



## Allyfally

lauren17 said:


> Cute!
> How is this dog in a shelter? Seriously want her! She's only a couple hours from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18715821


Yes, I was admiring her as well. 


.....I dont want a small dog, nor a dog with tons of hair. And yet I keep looking at papillons and pekes and poms and yorkies, ect. =/

Some new crushes.

Want!! I've loved coonhounds since I was a kid. So sweet! 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18784234

I can haz? Pwease?








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15891403

She's so beautiful.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17688701

MINE.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19071951

HE'S MINE, TOO.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18956507

I think I'll go get her right now.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18999654

OMG HOW FREAKING CUTE IS HE








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18715020


Oooh, my new favorite!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19061602

I cant believe his family is getting rid of him because of protecting their child. He sounds so perfect to me. He's gorgeous. And I LOVE his name, Lucien. I think I'm gonna go print out his information and pester my mom about him.


----------



## kafkabeetle

If he weren't 3 years younger than Sydney I would think they were siblings! Wantwantwant, but SO says no.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18810026


----------



## RCloud

So I'm 95% positive I found Charlotte's sister. They are both from Nashville, are the same age and could pass as twins.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16864367


----------



## Allyfally

Wow! That is insane! They seriously do look exactly the same. Go get her!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

It's been a while since I've posted a dog on this thread. I think the economy is picking up a little bit, and so I've been less tempted by gobs of gorgeous BC's and BC mixes getting dumped at shelters. Alas, I've found a couple, though:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19143377
She sounds like tons of fun!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19016382
Temperament-wise not my cup of tea, but he's gorgeous.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19031781
Pretty puppy.

Also, this dog is supposedly BC x flat coated retriever, but I see more Belgian shepherd. Anyone else?








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18987194


----------



## Allyfally

GottaLuvMutts said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19016382
> Temperament-wise not my cup of tea, but he's gorgeous.


Temperament wise he sounds perfect to me! I love the shy, sweet dogs. When I was volunteering at the shelter those were my favorite kind of dogs to spend time with. It just feels like once the warm up to you and trust you, its so much more rewarding than a dog who thinks everyone was created to be their friend. XD


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Allyfally said:


> Temperament wise he sounds perfect to me! I love the shy, sweet dogs. When I was volunteering at the shelter those were my favorite kind of dogs to spend time with. It just feels like once the warm up to you and trust you, its so much more rewarding than a dog who thinks everyone was created to be their friend. XD


Maybe so - Kit's my first dog, so I can't really say I have any personal experience training shy dogs. For sports, though, I think dogs that ooze confidence from every pore are a little easier to work with.


----------



## Allyfally

Yeah, from a sports point of view, I can understand not wanting a shy dog.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Allyfally said:


> Temperament wise he sounds perfect to me! I love the shy, sweet dogs. When I was volunteering at the shelter those were my favorite kind of dogs to spend time with. It just feels like once the warm up to you and trust you, its so much more rewarding than a dog who thinks everyone was created to be their friend. XD


I never would have thought I would make such a close bond to a shy dog but Colt is definitely MY dog. The others will do things with my son and love to meet new people, Colt is all mine! :hug: He loves other dogs, but would prefer other people don't approach him.


----------



## mydoghailey

My boyfriend caught me on Craigslist (or maybe it was Petfinder?) last night and said, "What are you doing?! You know we can't get another dog, Hailey's still getting settled." I said, "I KNOW, I was just _looking_..... I DO want to adopt them all though... Hey, someday if we have a bigger house and more land, can we rescue a whole bunch of them?!" His response, "Ok, as long as you file whatever paperwork." 

I don't have a clue what paperwork he's referring to (maybe he thinks I want to exceed the max # of dogs per household or start an actual rescue), but that sounds promising! :whoo: Someday, lol! 

In the meantime, I'm still drooling over this little peanut...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19161440


----------



## Allyfally

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I never would have thought I would make such a close bond to a shy dog but Colt is definitely MY dog. The others will do things with my son and love to meet new people, Colt is all mine! :hug: He loves other dogs, but would prefer other people don't approach him.


Thats how Falcor is with me. Up until he was about 2 years old, he loved everybody. And then suddenly he only liked a few people. He'll let me, my mom and my brother pet him. Theres a few people he'll wag his tail around and act friendly with, but he still doesnt want them to touch him. And everyone else he would prefer if they werent there at all.

I'm in love with this girl!!

















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19098953

Like so in love I've already filled out the application (havent sent it yet) and I'm cleaning the house to sweet my mom up into "yes, lets go get her!" mode. I want!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

This little guy is such a cutie:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17443019

Yoda, is that You?








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19158302


----------



## waterbaby

Mack looks like a great guy!

I'm just obsessed with ACD mixes lately. I'm now looking 1000 miles away from where I am. I think I need to start fostering.
Here are some of my recent faves:


















Shawrty actually is close enough ...


----------



## Shaina

Kya, from my last post, has been adopted, so here's a new fella 










1yo BC who's fam is moving out of the country and doesn't want to put him through a 6 month quarantine...sounds like he had a pretty good start to life but needs a new home to continue it


----------



## Lindbert

Sigh... Mollie is back at the shelter 










After meeting her today at an adoption/fundraising event, my husband agreed to have us take her to foster if she winds up on the euth list. She's really a great dog!


----------



## The Red Herring

I think I might have found my dog's mother (maaaaybe)! They look exactly alike except for his face patch and the fact that she is about 20 pounds overweight! She is in a shelter a little less than an hour away from where we got him.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17931494


----------



## Deeken

Dasher! He sounds perfect for me, just in need of some basics. Sigh... I really need to stop looking at petfinder.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19216502


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Look...a Cinnamon twin! 

Brenda Lou:











And here's her brother Bandit:


----------



## nekomi

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks just like Cinny! And listed as Husky mix, too. Goodness Diane, if I didn't know you better I'd swear you had put Cinny up for adoption, LOL!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

nekomi said:


> Goodness Diane, if I didn't know you better I'd swear you had put Cinny up for adoption, LOL!


BULLSH*T!!!! I wouldn't give her up for anything. I want another one! LOL (Although that one's not as cute as Cinny, of course!)

Edit: And don't think I didn't about fall out of my chair when she popped up on my screen! Uncanny!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

How is this dog STILL available???? Want, want, WANT!!!!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19143377

The description isn't too detailed, but from what's there, she sounds great. I wonder how big she is.


----------



## DJEtzel

Awwwh, Popeye!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> BULLSH*T!!!! I wouldn't give her up for anything. I want another one! LOL (Although that one's not as cute as Cinny, of course!)
> 
> Edit: And don't think I didn't about fall out of my chair when she popped up on my screen! Uncanny!


Haha, I once walked into my local pet store where they work with a shelter to adopt out animals, and one of the cats there looked *exactly* like one of ours. Not only that, he had the same name too!! I was sure they had caught my cat and put him up for adoption.


----------



## theyogachick

Oh, doG help me:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19134082

This is Misha. She is a 3 year old husky/shpherd mix that weighs 43 pounds. She would be PERFECT for Gracie to play with.

I can't get another dog, I can't get another dog....must focus on Gracie....can't get another dog.

Must step away from petfinder...


----------



## TheBearCat

Moose
We've only had him at the shelter for a few days and he's such a doll. Can't wait to see him full grown.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19401725

He's bigger than I like, but he's gorgeous and has a great temperament, it sounds like.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Any one remember Zeke the handsome BC disc dog posted a few pages back? Someone on a livejournal community posted his picture and they're waiting to adopt him! They said he is a project dog but they're happy to take him in.


----------



## princesstiffany

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18967394
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18967512
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19090348?rvp=1
i want them both so bad!


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19238774
her coat is so unique

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19108115
beautiful leggy girl, bet she would do good in some racing!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19186552
perfect mix for me 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19189301
so handsome

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19183109
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18390314
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19384319



i would have posted pictures, but my uploader wasn't working.
but can you tell what i'm interested in


----------



## Jare

Helppppppppppppppp

Sydney!
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/AK13/AK13.19363309-1-pn.jpg

Captain!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14098039


Lola! (extreme want)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19316544

Nuvo! (super extreme extraordinary want)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19372491

Bart!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16859077

Romaroo!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19108808

Finley! (I think this dog is haunting me, I saw her at an adoption event, I saw her on criagslist, and when I open pet finder shes the first one I see)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19372616

Zoey<3
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19307095


----------



## Laurelin

Do want.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19276706

He's not even up for adoption yet though and sounds like they already have a long list.

They won't adopt to my area but look at this pretty 16 lb girl!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19174652

She's PERFECT!

and another 17ish lb perfect dog:










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19009779


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

princesstiffany said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18967394
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18967512
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19090348?rvp=1
> i want them both so bad!
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19238774
> her coat is so unique
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19108115
> beautiful leggy girl, bet she would do good in some racing!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19186552
> perfect mix for me
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19189301
> so handsome
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19183109
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18390314
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19384319
> 
> 
> 
> i would have posted pictures, but my uploader wasn't working.
> but can you tell what i'm interested in


I love your taste in dogs! Those first three are to die for!


----------



## Independent George

MUST NOT LOOK AT THE PUPPIES!

Too late...










My friend described him as being 'socially awkward'. I want.


----------



## 123fraggle

I've always had a soft spot for Beagles because of their looks, but can't stand the nose on the ground. This guy would be the best of both worlds . Apparently he does not have many Beagle personality traits.


----------



## Independent George

I love the markings on this little guy:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Independent George said:


> I love the markings on this little guy:


Ha ha! I was trying to figure out where I had seen this pup before! The other day, I searched all my dogs' names to see who on petfinder had the same names and here was Flash! Too cute!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Any one remember Zeke the handsome BC disc dog posted a few pages back? Someone on a livejournal community posted his picture and they're waiting to adopt him! They said he is a project dog but they're happy to take him in.


Sweet! Thank you for updating. As I posted before, I knew Zeke personally, and he is most definitely a project dog. So many rescue dogs are project dogs because of their experiences in previous homes (lack of socialization, abuse, etc.), but Zeke came from a good home (his previous owner was an experienced dog trainer), albeit one with a lot of other dogs. My opinion is that he will make someone a nice dog, but as far as getting him over his issues, it definitely won't be an easy fix. Anyway, nice to hear that he is being adopted!


----------



## Shaina

Here's a potentially fun dog...!

Madison, a 3yo BC/Golden mix...her description is lovely.



















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19351942


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Sweet! Thank you for updating. As I posted before, I knew Zeke personally, and he is most definitely a project dog. So many rescue dogs are project dogs because of their experiences in previous homes (lack of socialization, abuse, etc.), but Zeke came from a good home (his previous owner was an experienced dog trainer), albeit one with a lot of other dogs. My opinion is that he will make someone a nice dog, but as far as getting him over his issues, it definitely won't be an easy fix. Anyway, nice to hear that he is being adopted!


I was afraid when I linked them here they might not have known about his issues (someone here said his Petfinder listing didn't mention any thing) but they knew and were happy to accept them. She said she has a BC that came her darn near feral, so it sounds like he will be in good hands!


----------



## Deeken

Love this guy...









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19422767
He sounds great for an experienced home. Deeken would never go for it though 

She's beautiful...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19204131

I will have a cattle dog one day. Until then, I continue to check them out on petfinder. 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19315141

I adore this girl's brindling. Absolutely beautiful  A bully will be my next dog but its just not the right time. Otherwise she would probably be here 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18594183


----------



## EscVelocity

Oh my, I just found this Lil guy...good grief...I want him...










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19167494


----------



## Dakota Spirit

I haven't posted in this thread in awhile but - 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18239593









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19424023









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18664673


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

This guy has been making me cry for a few days. He will likely be euthanized and I can't seem to do any thing to save him.  

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19268289


----------



## RBark

http://www.savegsd.org/dogdetail.asp?id=3839










I want :'(


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

New crush:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19462403

Doesn't say anything about her specifically, but she's adorable!


----------



## Pawzk9

nekomi said:


> Man, I miss that old thread where everyone was posting pics of their Petfinder "crushes". SO here we go again, I'll start off -
> 
> GORGEOUS wolfy-looking boy... listed specifically as NOT wolfdog, but GSD/Husky/Mal. The rescuer is experienced with wolves and wolfdogs, but... I have to admit that based on pics, I'd disagree with her assessment of this dog. I guess she is making the assessment based on behavior and I have only pics to go by, so that's probably why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15112050
> 
> So let's see everyone else's Petfinder crushes! C'mon, you know you have them...


Would be interesting if it showed his ears. He looks VERY wolf-y to me.


----------



## theyogachick

RBark said:


> http://www.savegsd.org/dogdetail.asp?id=3839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want :'(


Curse you! I want to drive to California to get her...and I live in Kentucky!


----------



## 123fraggle

This little girl is tempting, but is described as being very timid. Sure is a cutie though. Border Collie/ Corgi oops breeding. Owner got homes for 9 puppies, spayed the last 2 and then was going to euthanize them at 6 months when she still couldn't find homes. Our local rescue saved them, thank God!


----------



## Bones

I would love this dog- unfortunately no room! http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19501818


----------



## Tavi

I just find these the best shots to help a dog get adopted! I want him!! ^^

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18692927


----------



## theyogachick

Help, me...I am ACTUALLY considering this:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19381433



















She is 4 months old and only 10 minutes from my house.

I keep coming back to her.

Here is the problem: I know it isn't the right time to add a dog right now, but she is soooo awesome. And her description sounds great. A little independent, but gets along with everyone and everything.

Plus, I think she looks a little like Gracie


----------



## 123fraggle

Wow, if they were the same age you would think they were littermates. She is very pretty, I can see why you would be so tempted!


----------



## DJEtzel

Tango


----------



## waterbaby

Where's CoverTune? It's a George twin!!










Oh, I might as well add another. This is Barrett, an Akita X. I've had my eye on him for a little while now.


----------



## kafkabeetle

waterbaby said:


> Where's CoverTune? It's a George twin!!


Aw, he does look like George!


----------



## theyogachick

So, I just sent an email inquiring about the personality of this girl:










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18164399

I know, I know--I said I wasn't going to be thinking about a dog, but her story touched me.

I also like this rescue organization--they do pre-interviews and match you up with dogs that fit your lifestyle and personalities of the dogs in your household. They also don't let you do same day adoptions (yay, them!)

I am more curious what they say than anything. It is possible that we will be adding a dog towards the end of summer (around August), so I figure it can't hurt to be on the lookout now.


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> So, I just sent an email inquiring about the personality of this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18164399
> 
> I know, I know--I said I wasn't going to be thinking about a dog, but her story touched me.
> 
> I also like this rescue organization--they do pre-interviews and match you up with dogs that fit your lifestyle and personalities of the dogs in your household. They also don't let you do same day adoptions (yay, them!)
> 
> I am more curious what they say than anything. It is possible that we will be adding a dog towards the end of summer (around August), so I figure it can't hurt to be on the lookout now.


She's beautiful. 
This area (you're not too far away from me if you're familiar with this rescue) is FULL of rescues like Save The Animals Foundation. Its pretty fantastic. The goth club I go to has done 2 fundraisers for Louis Legacy, Save the Animals Foundation, and the Stray Animal Adoption Program, where all the door fees go directly to the rescues.


----------



## Polywoggy

I keep going back to this girl....
I'd love another retriever, but circumstances change and I don't think I have the space or energy for one again. Maggie being mixed with pug makes her a good fit...


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18839980


I also like Shelties but they think this guy would be happier with a multi-dog household...


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19343442


I love Wheatons and this mix with Griffon is so beautiful- sadly larger than I think I could handle. Just look at those eyes and beard!


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19515452


----------



## theyogachick

marsha=whitie said:


> She's beautiful.
> This area (you're not too far away from me if you're familiar with this rescue) is FULL of rescues like Save The Animals Foundation. Its pretty fantastic. The goth club I go to has done 2 fundraisers for Louis Legacy, Save the Animals Foundation, and the Stray Animal Adoption Program, where all the door fees go directly to the rescues.


I am not far from you at all...about 20 minutes south, actually. I am in Northern KY 

SAAP is at the Petsmart near me a lot and I have talked to their volunteers about their dogs before, and I have inquired about dogs at Louie's Legacy in the past. I think they are all great rescues, and I think this one gets me because they have, hands down, the BEST photos of their dogs!


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> I am not far from you at all...about 20 minutes south, actually. I am in Northern KY
> 
> SAAP is at the Petsmart near me a lot and I have talked to their volunteers about their dogs before, and I have inquired about dogs at Louie's Legacy in the past. I think they are all great rescues, and I think this one gets me because they have, hands down, the BEST photos of their dogs!


I'm from Northern KY, but currently reside in Cincinnati. I graduated from PCHS. 
Anyhow, I couldn't agree with you more on their pics! they capture the dogs so well.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19558708

She was a stray, only 5mo old. Cute face!


----------



## Shaina

Wow she's going to be a big BC -- 34lbs already at 5 months!


----------



## TheBearCat

Bramble









Spudz









Sassafras


----------



## marsha=whitie

[Quote removed by moderator]

Thyroid issues make them super fluffy? Poor guy. :/


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I see boxer X pug. LOL.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19582662

All in unison now...AWE!!!!


----------



## marsha=whitie

[Quote removed by moderator]

Ah, I see. He doesn't look "pure" to me... but the weight makes sense.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Ok, this isn't something you see every day: a whole litter of 6mo old red merle and red BC's in a shelter:









The girls
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19698086









The boys
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19697986

Also, this boy looks fabulous to me:








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19617020
I wonder how old he is.


----------



## kafkabeetle

We're inquiring about this little boy, especially his size. If he turns out to be close to Sydney in size we might just go for it. 










I really like him. He's just so plain and moderate looking. There's something really endearing about him to me.


----------



## Laurelin

Poor thing is named Jelly Belly. 










I'm really thinking about looking into that rescue when it comes the time for a BC.

I also like this guy:



















Poor guy sounds like a project dog but there's just something about him...


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

kafkabeetle said:


> We're inquiring about this little boy, especially his size. If he turns out to be close to Sydney in size we might just go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like him. He's just so plain and moderate looking. There's something really endearing about him to me.


I LOVE him! He is so adorable! Hope it works out!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Most definitely both...

They land in shelters A LOT because people can't handle their needs. It's such a shame how many people think they want an intelligent dog and get a BC, only to realize that all that intelligence needs to be used.

But DF probably attracts more BC enthusiasts than you'll find among the general population. People who are devoted to meeting their dogs' needs tend to be the same ones that post on forums about dogs. I know lots and lots of BC's, but every one of them I met through sports - it takes a lot of dedication to own this breed.


----------



## Laurelin

There's a lot of BC enthusiasts here but they are a breed that ends up in rescue often. I am honestly really thinking about trying to get more involved in the breed rescue. My other breed isn't so common but BCs are over-represented in shelters and often for the same reasons I think they're such great dogs. There's not as much need to be involved in papillon rescue because they're already pretty well covered and rarely pop up in rescue to begin with. I'd love to be in the position to have a couple papillons, a permanent BC, and then foster a BC to go with. I feel like with that breed there is such a need for people to help with rescue. There's just too many of them out there. 

If I had the room right now, I'd be applying for that boy for sure. He sounds like he just needs some confidence.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Coming up with arbitrary requirements like owning one's own home is pretty useless...they just don't want to put in the work to find out what kind of owners the people will REALLY make. There are plenty of great owners who don't own their own home but have the dedication to own a BC (like myself and Laurelin) and there are plenty of crappy owners who own their own home, too. The shelter where I got Kit required a home check, which I was happy to do, even though I thought it was a little excessive for a shelter (I would expect that when going thru rescue though).


----------



## Laurelin

I am hoping to really start fostering BCs in the nearish/far future. I have heard good things about that rescue and they operate as far north as OK sometimes even though they're in Texas. I think it'd be a great opportunity.


----------



## kafkabeetle

She doesn't fit any of the qualities my boyfriend and I have set out for a good compromise dog, but if it was just my choice, I'd be filling out  this girl's adoption application today.

She's the same size and basic body proportions as Sydney (looks like she could lose some weight) and I think, would be like the perfect playmate for her.


----------



## TheBearCat

Elvis

Pictures do not do him justice. He is much more gorgeous in real life but he's still pretty darn handsome with the washed out coat.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Oh how I wish my SO was into this kind of dog! He is just gorgeous and sounds like he's a lot of fun!


----------



## kadylady

Current attention-grabbers...


----------



## theyogachick

OMG--the EARS!










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19963878


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> OMG--the EARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19963878


Squeeee!! I just love spitz-y mutts.


----------



## marsha=whitie

OMG, this litter is going to grow up into GORGEOUS dogs.





Cute girl.

ZOMG!!!!

I don't think Pit Bulls are supposed to be that big....

*want* I should really stop now...


----------



## Trinket

Oh wow...that one orangey colored girl is gorgeous. 

All I can say is petfinder is a blessing and a curse...its how I found Trinket but man, when I look I just want to help them all


----------



## Allyfally

It will be a LONG time till I get another dog, but I cant help but look.

Love this guy!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19245943

LOVE! I love hound dogs.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19601341

This beautiful dog has been on petfinder since he was like 2 months old. I feel like I've watched him grow up.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19570283

Poor dog =( Has he never been brushed?








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19863170

I WANT HER!!! NOW!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18471337

This dog reminds me of kafkabeetle's Sydney =)








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19934789

Omg. Gimmee now!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19364923


Must. Stop. Browsing. Petfinder.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Allyfally said:


> This dog reminds me of kafkabeetle's Sydney =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19934789


I feel like this is the image of what we always _thought_ Sydney would grow up to look like. Pointy ears that flop down, like when she was a pup. Somehow none of her look-alikes ever have that funny split face, though.

I found this guy a while back and he really reminded me of her, but yours is closer with the whitish ticking.









I hate petfinder sometimes, lol. I want so many dogs on there, and I have to practice restraint like every other day to not fill out an application. (Not that the applications I do fill out even result in any sort of response!  )


----------



## DJEtzel

Sweetie! LOVE her so much. She's my favorite dog at work right now.

And Ferris...








Corgi/Aussie mix. Love his looks and shape, but hate his personality. He's a little jerk face.


----------



## Allyfally

Lmao, how is he a jerk face? XD


----------



## Trinket

Wow I bet mixing an aussie with a corgi was a bad idea...thats asking to ramp up the herding issues both breeds have. He still is an adorable jerk face


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

OMG. Grabby hands:


----------



## DJEtzel

Allyfally said:


> Lmao, how is he a jerk face? XD


Well, he's shy around people & at his size, barking in fear scares them. He won't run to a single staff member because he doesn't like anyone, he won't run the right way down the kennel isle to go outside, and now he has to be leashed to go out because he cage/fence fights with EVERYONE! He's also dog aggressive just because he's picky, not outright. He bullies the nicest dogs until they correct him and then he attacks them. We thought he was just selective and tried him out in a few groups but he picked on one or two dogs in each group and cannot go out with other dogs now. He's just annoying.



Trinket said:


> Wow I bet mixing an aussie with a corgi was a bad idea...thats asking to ramp up the herding issues both breeds have. He still is an adorable jerk face


YEAH. My thoughts exactly! I'm sure that's why he's such an annoying dog, too. The amplified herding cannot be good for anyone. haha. He is absolutely adorable though.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Fuzzy Pants said:


> OMG. Grabby hands:


OMG GIVE. I need that dog.


----------



## Polywoggy

My last 2 crushes are no longer posted. I am assuming they have found homes. Yay!

Here are my new ones. 
Maycee was rescued from a high kill shelter in Columbia and is listed as a hound/terrier mix. That sounds like a bit of a training challenge to me after having a highly biddable retriever- but look at that face!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19790229









Buddy is listed as a spaniel/collie mix. Looks like a sweet-natured, gentle type- but likely enough pep to give me a laugh now and then. He most definitely needs a new name.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19453789


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> OMG GIVE. I need that dog.


Get him, get him!  His name is Barry and He's at Peke A Tzu Rescue in Trufant, MI after being retired from breeding along with another Affie. Both are around 10 and are being fed raw diets since that particular rescue is also a distributor of Oma's Pride Raw Food products. Why do I keep looking on Petfinder when I know I can't afford another dog right now. Must wait till I finish school, then I can find a fur friend for Cassy.

Aaaaaah! Cheeky monkey overload!







He's so cute. Road trip to NY anyone?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Get him, get him!  His name is Barry and He's at Peke A Tzu Rescue in Trufant, MI after being retired from breeding along with another Affie. Both are around 10 and are being fed raw diets since that particular rescue is also a distributor of Oma's Pride Raw Food products. Why do I keep looking on Petfinder when I know I can't afford another dog right now. Must wait till I finish school, then I can find a fur friend for Cassy.
> 
> Aaaaaah! Cheeky monkey overload!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute. Road trip to NY anyone?


Ohhh that rescue frightens even me off. They have very strict requirements, like you cannot adopt if you don't agree to continue feeding their exact raw diet you must purchase through them. Bit much for me!


----------



## Polywoggy

There is a Pom Rescue in my Province that also will only adopt their dogs out to raw feeding homes. I was rather shocked by that, but I guess it's not unheard of? I'm not against raw feeding, but I also don't think it should be a factor in selecting a good home for a dog. They seem to have little turnover in their dogs.
At the other end of the extreme, there is a Rescue right in my city that talks about "oh this dog, and this dog, and this dog, are learning this, and this, and this, since we've been using the shock collar". ?!!!?


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Ohhh that rescue frightens even me off. They have very strict requirements, like you cannot adopt if you don't agree to continue feeding their exact raw diet you must purchase through them. Bit much for me!


Yeah, I thought that was ridiculous too. I do the rotation/topping diet and at some point might add pre-made raw and later on home-made raw into the mix but not while I live in an apartment. I'm sure some people would lie and agree to feed that but then switch. So many of the shelters up here make you jump through hoops to adopt a pet. It's really weird after coming from the south where you just walk into a shelter, pick out the one you want, slap down $50 bucks after filling out the app./speuter agreement and then walk right out with your pet. It's that easy and they still pts so many animals down south that could be shipped up north where apparently there is a shortage it seems sometimes.


----------



## theyogachick

Seriously...too cute









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19924391

And double too cute:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19898918


----------



## DJEtzel

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Yeah, I thought that was ridiculous too. I do the rotation/topping diet and at some point might add pre-made raw and later on home-made raw into the mix but not while I live in an apartment. I'm sure some people would lie and agree to feed that but then switch. So many of the shelters up here make you jump through hoops to adopt a pet. It's really weird after coming from the south where you just walk into a shelter, pick out the one you want, slap down $50 bucks after filling out the app./speuter agreement and then walk right out with your pet. *It's that easy and they still pts so many animals down south that could be shipped up north where apparently there is a shortage it seems sometimes.*


They do this. Petsmart Charities has a program called the rescue wagon that takes dogs from high kill shelters in the south that are vetted and bring them to "destination shelters" in the north where our kill stats are very low to non-existent and our adoptions are high. The shelter where I work participates in this program and we get 20-30 dogs from the south every two weeks. No pits (because we have enough of those up here) and no pregnant dogs, all s/ned and utd on rabies/dhpp, and we get to custom pick them from a list so that we get what we want.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

That's good but I'm sure so many more could be rescued from down south. I watched a show on animal planet called last chance highway where a woman in MS was rescuing dogs and adopting them out to people in New England. It would be great if more people/shelters would do that.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

The rescues I work with here in upstate NY pull a lot of dogs/puppies from high-kill shelters down south and transport them here to be adopted. I am going to be fostering a couple puppies in July for one of them when they get transported up.


----------



## DJEtzel

The weim rescue I foster for does that too, Diane. They pull PB weims from the south all the time. We get a few litters every year and transpo them up here.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

I wonder if shelters in the Northwest & CA pull from shelters in the south or if it is mainly just the ones in the Northeast?


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm really not sure.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Polywoggy said:


> There is a Pom Rescue in my Province that also will only adopt their dogs out to raw feeding homes. I was rather shocked by that, but I guess it's not unheard of? I'm not against raw feeding, but I also don't think it should be a factor in selecting a good home for a dog. They seem to have little turnover in their dogs.
> At the other end of the extreme, there is a Rescue right in my city that talks about "oh this dog, and this dog, and this dog, are learning this, and this, and this, since we've been using the shock collar". ?!!!?


I think it's fine, but to force people to agree only to feed THEIR raw diet? That's intrusive to me. Especially since most of my dogs did not do well on a raw diet and do just fine on kibble. I think it's nice they're feeding them so well and have the funds to do that (since most rescues do not) but yeesh. 



Fuzzy Pants said:


> Yeah, I thought that was ridiculous too. I do the rotation/topping diet and at some point might add pre-made raw and later on home-made raw into the mix but not while I live in an apartment. I'm sure some people would lie and agree to feed that but then switch. So many of the shelters up here make you jump through hoops to adopt a pet. It's really weird after coming from the south where you just walk into a shelter, pick out the one you want, slap down $50 bucks after filling out the app./speuter agreement and then walk right out with your pet. It's that easy and they still pts so many animals down south that could be shipped up north where apparently there is a shortage it seems sometimes.


I've been through the application process I like (application, home check/interview, dog come home) and I've been surprised when inquiring to adopt Jack and the "rescue" just asking for the money while handing me him on a leash. The rescue we were fostering for previous to when I went to school and now fostering Clove pulls dogs from the surrounding states that are about to be PTS. I have a friend in Cali that works for a rescue that helps ship dogs to Canada, specifically Chihuahuas, because the shelters are over run. I've done a few drives for the organization Drive for Life that gets animals where they need to go across the country (and some into Canada) and there is Pilots and Paws that is pilots volunteering their aircrafts and flight time to move animals across the country.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> II've been through the application process I like (application, home check/interview, dog come home) and I've been surprised when inquiring to adopt Jack and the "rescue" just asking for the money while handing me him on a leash. The rescue we were fostering for previous to when I went to school and now fostering Clove pulls dogs from the surrounding states that are about to be PTS. I have a friend in Cali that works for a rescue that helps ship dogs to Canada, specifically Chihuahuas, because the shelters are over run. I've done a few drives for the organization Drive for Life that gets animals where they need to go across the country (and some into Canada) and there is Pilots and Paws that is pilots volunteering their aircrafts and flight time to move animals across the country.


There are also quite a few trucking organizations that offer transports for rescues across the country in semis. I always thought that was pretty smart.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

DJEtzel said:


> There are also quite a few trucking organizations that offer transports for rescues across the country in semis. I always thought that was pretty smart.


I've seen it popping up more and more these days. I just saw an article about those semi truck drivers volunteering for rescues and giving them the routes they're planning on driving. I think that's really great. Lots of dogs get PTS when there are people who would happily take them, they're just not close enough. As we see often in this thread.. xD


----------



## Polywoggy

Actually, I've wondered how easy/difficult it is to rescue a dog on the other side of the border. When I do a 100 mile search on Petfinder, there are a lot of great dogs in NY.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Polywoggy said:


> Actually, I've wondered how easy/difficult it is to rescue a dog on the other side of the border. When I do a 100 mile search on Petfinder, there are a lot of great dogs in NY.


I think it might be easier than you think! I know my rescue has driven quite a few dogs to Canada to homes they approved there.


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick: I found Gracie's brother!








Its very possible, as he's the same age and from the same general area. 
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/2464215293.html


----------



## Pawzk9

DJEtzel said:


> Well, he's shy around people & at his size, barking in fear scares them. He won't run to a single staff member because he doesn't like anyone, he won't run the right way down the kennel isle to go outside, and now he has to be leashed to go out because he cage/fence fights with EVERYONE! He's also dog aggressive just because he's picky, not outright. He bullies the nicest dogs until they correct him and then he attacks them. We thought he was just selective and tried him out in a few groups but he picked on one or two dogs in each group and cannot go out with other dogs now. He's just annoying.
> 
> 
> YEAH. My thoughts exactly! I'm sure that's why he's such an annoying dog, too. The amplified herding cannot be good for anyone. haha. He is absolutely adorable though.


Are you sure he's Aussie/Corgi? I've seen a few achondroplastic purebred Aussies. Aussies tend to do very badly after a while in a shelter situation. Sometimes if you can get them into foster care (or a home) they are completely different dogs. How would adding Corgi to Aussie "amplify" herding instinct? And I don't find Herding to be an "issue".


----------



## LoMD13

Yeah I'm also a little confused about amplifying herding thing. Why would a cross between an Aussie and Corgi, or Sheltie/Aussie etc have more herding drive than a purebred of any of those breeds? Seems like if that were so, farmers would routinely do these crosses. I'm just curious, I really know absolutely nothing about the subject. Just seems to me like two dogs with herding drive will produce mostly pups that have similar herding drive regardless of the breed.


----------



## Pawzk9

Fuzzy Pants said:


> That's good but I'm sure so many more could be rescued from down south. I watched a show on animal planet called last chance highway where a woman in MS was rescuing dogs and adopting them out to people in New England. It would be great if more people/shelters would do that.


I saw recently where several dogs in a long haul from the south died in the truck of hyperthermia. Apparently nobody was checking them at rest stops. I don't mind the shipping of dogs from one area of this country to another where there are not enough dogs to sell in shelters. IF there are truly not enough dogs, and they are not just looking for more marketable dogs at the local shelters. This is also as long as the AR forces are not using the number of shelter dogs as an argument for mandatory speuter laws. I know one state was importing a great many dogs and at the same time pushing a sterilization bill (in New England, I don't recall the state, may have been NH.) I am also opposed to importing dogs from out of the country which may carry diseases we don't have here and compete with local shelter/rescue animals for homes.


----------



## DJEtzel

Pawzk9 said:


> Are you sure he's Aussie/Corgi? I've seen a few achondroplastic purebred Aussies. Aussies tend to do very badly after a while in a shelter situation. Sometimes if you can get them into foster care (or a home) they are completely different dogs. How would adding Corgi to Aussie "amplify" herding instinct? And I don't find Herding to be an "issue".


Nope, just what he looks like. He's not proportioned like an Aussie at all, being much longer, more petite, and the ears make us think Corgi. He hasn't been here long either, so it isn't a result of being in the kennel, he just has a poor personality. 

And I didn't say adding corgi amplified any instinct, I said the "amplified herding", which I meant as; the herding breed mixed with another herding breed means it's going to be high-energy and drivey, which isn't good for anyone involved in this situation. We do not get purebred herders or herdingxherding mixes often. Never said herding was an issue or anything like that though, so I don't know where you got that idea. 



LoMD13 said:


> Yeah I'm also a little confused about amplifying herding thing. Why would a cross between an Aussie and Corgi, or Sheltie/Aussie etc have more herding drive than a purebred of any of those breeds? Seems like if that were so, farmers would routinely do these crosses. I'm just curious, I really know absolutely nothing about the subject. Just seems to me like two dogs with herding drive will produce mostly pups that have similar herding drive regardless of the breed.


Once again, I never said it'd have more drive, I was just refering to the two herding breeds being mixed together equalling a dog that would definitely have the traits of a herding dog, which sucks being in a shelter, because as Pawz pointed out, they don't do well, they don't show well, they don't get exercise, and they don't get adopted. Especially if they're not purebred dogs. 



Pawzk9 said:


> I saw recently where several dogs in a long haul from the south died in the truck of hyperthermia. Apparently nobody was checking them at rest stops. I don't mind the shipping of dogs from one area of this country to another where there are not enough dogs to sell in shelters. IF there are truly not enough dogs, and they are not just looking for more marketable dogs at the local shelters. This is also as long as the AR forces are not using the number of shelter dogs as an argument for mandatory speuter laws. I know one state was importing a great many dogs and at the same time pushing a sterilization bill (in New England, I don't recall the state, may have been NH.) I am also opposed to importing dogs from out of the country which may carry diseases we don't have here and compete with local shelter/rescue animals for homes.


We ship dogs up here for adoptability. I guess I don't see the issue with that, why don't you support it? I mean, we could pull our entire a/c shelters from the area every week and they would be out of business, and so would we because we'd have a kennel full of labs and pits. Participating in programs that pull dogs from the south gives us more variety so that we can stay in the rescuing business, and saves the dogs as well. Seems win-win to me..


----------



## LoMD13

DJEtzel said:


> Once again, I never said it'd have more drive, I was just refering to the two herding breeds being mixed together equalling a dog that would definitely have the traits of a herding dog, which sucks being in a shelter, because as Pawz pointed out, they don't do well, they don't show well, they don't get exercise, and they don't get adopted. Especially if they're not purebred dogs.


Gotcha. Poor guy, I hope he finds someone that can see his potential. 









I love this little guy and it sounds like he'd be a perfect match for Lo, but I'm too wary about the health issues with his siblings. But what kind of evil jerk would tie up a litter of babies outside 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19984592


----------



## Pawzk9

DJEtzel said:


> We ship dogs up here for adoptability. I guess I don't see the issue with that, why don't you support it? I mean, we could pull our entire a/c shelters from the area every week and they would be out of business, and so would we because we'd have a kennel full of labs and pits. Participating in programs that pull dogs from the south gives us more variety so that we can stay in the rescuing business, and saves the dogs as well. Seems win-win to me..


I did not say I don't support it. I support it IFit doesn't take homes away from local placeable dogs, and IFthey don't add imported dogs to the statistics when pushing for manditory S/N (which has happened) and IF the dogs are transported safely and humanely. But I am adamantly against importing dogs from third world countries for a number of reasons, including health, and including the fact that we should take care of our own first. I sort of feel that way about local dogs first, too. I think it would be great if there were so few adoptable dogs in the shelters that rescues could basically go out of business.


----------



## marsha=whitie

LoMD13 said:


> Gotcha. Poor guy, I hope he finds someone that can see his potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this little guy and it sounds like he'd be a perfect match for Lo, but I'm too wary about the health issues with his siblings. But what kind of evil jerk would tie up a litter of babies outside
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19984592


Awe, that's sad. 

I was looking through that rescues pets and this guy caught my eye.

Look at those ears!!!!!
Man alive, his adoption fee is $400!


----------



## kafkabeetle

marsha=whitie said:


> Awe, that's sad.
> 
> I was looking through that rescues pets and this guy caught my eye.
> 
> Look at those ears!!!!!
> Man alive, his adoption fee is $400!


Aw, I love him! Those ears are adorable and his markings are very cute.


----------



## LoMD13

Marsha, $400 is a pretty typical adoption fee up here. I've seen as low as $300 and as high as $1,000


----------



## marsha=whitie

LoMD13 said:


> Marsha, $400 is a pretty typical adoption fee up here. I've seen as low as $300 and as high as $1,000


I think the highest I've seen here was $300, and that included everything that that pup gets but it was a purebred dog. That's just crazy.... but I'm assuming its based on location? I'm gonna stick with getting my mutts from the county shelter for $25.


----------



## LoMD13

marsha=whitie said:


> I think the highest I've seen here was $300, and that included everything that that pup gets but it was a purebred dog. That's just crazy.... but I'm assuming its based on location? I'm gonna stick with getting my mutts from the county shelter for $25.


Even the last Shelter I went to charged $250! It's definitely based on location. Not as many pups in Shelters here so the young, adoptable ones they can charge $400 for and get it easily. I'm sort of keeping my eyes out for a small-medium, mild-mannered Sheltieish puppy. One of those guys would be perfect, but one as a limp and another has seizures, so the warning flag in my head is going off.


----------



## kafkabeetle

I think Sydney's adoption fee was $250-300ish but she was a cute healthy puppy. Your average adult dog is usually under $200 in my area. I've seen as high as the 400s with companion breeds in high demand, like yorkies.


----------



## Bones

We send a lot of dogs out of state- normally up north. Though a lot of the ones we send out are pitties- there is do much dog fighting down that its best to send them out of state if possible. Though after the recent tornado razed some of the areas prone to fighting there have been a lot of pits in the shelter- not to mention hundreds of other dogs. The people who do our transport require an interstate transport certificate for the animal- vaccinations- and are USDA certified. They use a box truck that has the back connected to the cabin so they can check on the animals whenever and its had extra heating cooling. Its good stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

My pup cost $325. That's the going rate in my area for a puppy or small-breed adult. Bigger adult dogs, special needs dogs or senior citizens are cheaper. You can adopt a dog for cheaper from the Humane Society but given our close proximity to Detroit most of their dogs are Pits or Pit mixes which I didn't want and can't have in my apartment complex anyway. Last time I adopted a dog from the shelter in MS it only cost around $50. So there's a big diff between north/south.


----------



## DJEtzel

LoMD13 said:


> Even the last Shelter I went to charged $250! It's definitely based on location. Not as many pups in Shelters here so the young, adoptable ones they can charge $400 for and get it easily. I'm sort of keeping my eyes out for a small-medium, mild-mannered Sheltieish puppy. One of those guys would be perfect, but one as a limp and another has seizures, so the warning flag in my head is going off.


This is a myth about *most* shelters. We have a graduated pricing system for our adult dogs based on adoptability at our shelter, but we do charge $375 (the highest price) for all puppies. This isn't because they're highly adoptable and we can though, it's because we have to pay the most to keep these puppies here. 7 spays/neuters, three shots each, multiple wormings + meds for coccidia, giardia, etc., the rabies shot at 4 months, and then the cost to keep them here for 8 weeks before they're even up for adoption and then however long they stay after. Whereas many adult come in already utd on some shots or neutered already, so we can afford not to charge almost $400 for them because we aren't putting nearly that much into them.



Fuzzy Pants said:


> My pup cost $325. That's the going rate in my area for a puppy or small-breed adult. Bigger adult dogs, special needs dogs or senior citizens are cheaper. You can adopt a dog for cheaper from the Humane Society but given our close proximity to Detroit most of their dogs are Pits or Pit mixes which I didn't want and can't have in my apartment complex anyway. Last time I adopted a dog from the shelter in MS it only cost around $50. So there's a big diff between north/south.


It really depends on the shelter that you go to as well. Most "pounds" run by the city in michigan don't charge over $50 for an animal, and the no-kill shelter where I used to work only charged $75 for all dogs. If you want a large, well-run facility though, it is going to cost more because there is more overhead.


----------



## kafkabeetle

I <3 this little boy.


----------



## DJEtzel

kafkabeetle said:


> I <3 this little boy.


Squee! He's adorable!


----------



## kafkabeetle

DJEtzel said:


> Squee! He's adorable!


He kind of reminds me of Laurelin's foster Ada.


----------



## dmickle1

Fuzzy Pants said:


> My pup cost $325. That's the going rate in my area for a puppy or small-breed adult. Bigger adult dogs, special needs dogs or senior citizens are cheaper. You can adopt a dog for cheaper from the Humane Society but given our close proximity to Detroit most of their dogs are Pits or Pit mixes which I didn't want and can't have in my apartment complex anyway. Last time I adopted a dog from the shelter in MS it only cost around $50. So there's a big diff between north/south.


If you look around in MI, you can find very cheap dogs up for adoption, especially in high kill animal control shelters, like those in Monroe and Ionia (where I got two of my dogs). I believe the adoption fee in Monroe was $35 and $10 was refunded with proof of rabies vaccination and another $15 was refunded after proof of spay/neuter.

Basically, I wouldn't recommend going to animal control for a first time or inexperienced dog owner. The dogs are not vet checked, monitored for aggressive behavior and they frequently have no history on the animals at all. However, they have *very* high kill rates, so for more experienced adopters, it's an awesome place to go get an animal, because you are literally saving its life. All in all, the vet fees you pay end up being less than an adoption fee from a higher end shelter.


----------



## Britt & Bello

This is Ms. Piper. She was pulled from the Memphis Animal Shelter. She's been at this rescue for probably going on six months. I remember thinking how much fun it would be to have two wirehaired/husky mixes. I hope she finds a home. 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19093262-Piper-Siberian%20Husky-Dog-Memphis-TN

This girly, I was going to bring home if I could because I fell in love with her sadly she has same sex aggression and had been returned to the shelter twice. She hurt the female at one home bad enough to send her to the vet. So as much as I love her, I couldn't risk it. 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17789503-Sapphire-Pit%20Bull%20Terrier-Dog-West%20Memphis-AR


----------



## Independent George

This is what I've always wanted - a 100-lb lapdog!


----------



## dmickle1

I'd be pretty interested in this cute guy if I was adopting...


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

This beautiful girl G.G. needs a furever home now that her pups are old enough to be adopted out.










Two of her pups that are available still:

Lyna










and Bruiser


----------



## theyogachick

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> This beautiful girl G.G. needs a furever home now that her pups are old enough to be adopted out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of her pups that are available still:
> 
> Lyna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Bruiser


Squeeeee! Why do this to me? Since Gracie, I have a thing for husky mixes, and Bruiser is so cute (even though I normally go for prick eared dogs).


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Well yogachick...if it's prick ears you want!

Here are my two fosters that will be arriving 7/10! I could have one diverted your way! I will be fostering them for the same rescue G.G. and her pups are at.

Parker - male (shelter's guess is Rottweiler/Chow Chow but according to the rescue that pulled them, they fit in the palm of your hand at 8 weeks so they think maybe Pom. Who knows?)










And his sister Pecan


----------



## theyogachick

Why do you do these things to me?


----------



## princesstiffany

if only he was closer
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18250726

i just want to give these guys a good home to enjoy 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16738467
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18377134

that blond with those baby blues
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/13792009
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18463999

how cute is he
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19708221

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19894832
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19942294

such a gorgeous big girl
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19993780

an interesting boy
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19417513

a happy girl
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14832374

those ears
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19999465

ill end with this gorgeous dog
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18276325


----------



## kafkabeetle

Oh dear...I really want this boy. It seems like when I was really looking for a second dog I never found quite the right one. Now that I've decided to wait a couple more years, every dog I find looks and sounds perfect!


----------



## marsha=whitie

Kafkabeetle: It looks like Sydney!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Well, hello there.









Awww, Poor boy.
How could anyone not want such a cutey, let alone be mean to them.










Teehee.


----------



## kafkabeetle

marsha=whitie said:


> Kafkabeetle: It looks like Sydney!


That's actually pretty awesome, because it shows what she would look like if she didn't have the roaning gene that makes her ticked with white. Her face would be pretty much that exact symmetrical pattern. Thanks for sharing the picture. 

Aw, and I just noticed he has the ears and the white tail-tip as well.


----------



## AussieAshley

OMG, If this guy is still available a month from now when our move is done...









This girl looks like a classy dame


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

AussieAshley said:


> OMG, If this guy is still available a month from now when our move is done...


Where is he? He's the same shade brindle as Cinnamon. We were just holding her ears up today to see what she would have looked like if they had stood up. My son said her ears are too big to stand but this guy's are bigger.


----------



## AussieAshley

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Where is he? He's the same shade brindle as Cinnamon. We were just holding her ears up today to see what she would have looked like if they had stood up. My son said her ears are too big to stand but this guy's are bigger.


He is in Southern Ontario (foster home in Stoney Creek to be exact) which is aprx. 45 minutes from the bridge into Niagara Falls, NY


----------



## Polywoggy

I love this little man's face. I also need a driver so... 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19923475?rvp=1


----------



## lisahi

Andy! He's so adorable. The shelter posted a video of him romping around on his three legs.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18536001


----------



## kadylady

Stanley










Elroy










Bailey...










and her brother Bandit


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Well, hello there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, Poor boy.
> How could anyone not want such a cutey, let alone be mean to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee.


Oh. my. god.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

As usual, boredom leads to Petfinder.com:

Harley










Timber










Lilly










Yankee (want!!!)










Marley


----------



## theyogachick

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> As usual, boredom leads to Petfinder.com:


OMG OMG OMG

Want!

Reminds me so much of Gracie!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Want!
> 
> Reminds me so much of Gracie!


yogachick - I could pass my time just teasing you! LOL

In the meantime, I think we are onto something with thinking the Pumpkin Pie litter have Great Dane in them....

Lucky, a Great Dane-Husky  mix:



















Kind of looks like Cinnamon.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Nekomi>> the first dog looks just like Jo (conformation wise).

Ahhhhh finally a petfinder crush thread


----------



## theyogachick

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> yogachick - I could pass my time just teasing you! LOL


Aw  Why are you so mean to me??? You know I have a dog problem!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Dogs are like potato chips, can't have just one... Hence why they are called DOGS, not DOG lol .

The yoga chick>> LOL I gt the same feeling everytime I visit my Facebook page & see the wall posts of TCDR


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Pretty! And sounds great, too!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20074153?rvp=1


----------



## Shaina

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Pretty! And sounds great, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20074153?rvp=1


<3

You have especially incredible dogs in rescue out your way!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Shaina said:


> <3
> You have especially incredible dogs in rescue out your way!


I know, right? At any given time, I can probably find 5-10 on petfinder that I'd seriously consider meeting, if I was looking for another dog. Of course, without meeting them, it's hard to know if the dogs are truly great, or if they're just being talked up by the organization. 

I keep coming back to Baily, though. He's so beautiful!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh. my. god.


Well whatever you do don't look at this one:


----------



## DJEtzel

fuzzy pants said:


> well whatever you do don't look at this one:


o.o i want.


----------



## Allyfally

Oh. My. God. 

Lookit!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20035199

I have wanted this guy for so long. I cant believe he still doesnt have a home! If Judas hadnt have found his way to us, this boy would be mine.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18675286


----------



## TheBearCat

Allyfally said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Lookit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20035199
> 
> I have wanted this guy for so long. I cant believe he still doesnt have a home! If Judas hadnt have found his way to us, this boy would be mine.


I'll just be taking this, thank you.










Still in love.









Bone.









Pete.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19454092









Abel.

I've been looking at Dogos, mastiff, and AB mixes obviously.


----------



## Allyfally

TheBearCat said:


> Bone.


And I'll just be taking Bone. Thank YOU!


----------



## TheBearCat

An even trade in my book.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Awww, this one looks like my Casbah.









What a little rat.


----------



## Shaina

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I keep coming back to Baily, though. He's so beautiful!


I can see why!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Awww, poor little thing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Well whatever you do don't look at this one:


Why. Why you do this.


----------



## zdonBGSU

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Why. Why you do this.


terrible


----------



## Allyfally

Omg. WANT!!


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19927351


----------



## Independent George

Allyfally said:


> Omg. WANT!!


Darn it! That face - he looks like a giant Pom!!!


----------



## Deeken

Gertie!

















I want her so, so badly!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20075700

Ryder
















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20191320

Kuper








I don't do puppies generally but I desperately want him


----------



## jkliveng

I want this guy! 








And that jack up top with the missing leg... aww I would take him in a heart beat


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Cute face.


----------



## DJEtzel

Clementine is not on petfinder yet.


----------



## Shaina

Doesn't give any info, but what a cute puppy pic...
April










Mia -- Striking dog...I would love to see her in person


----------



## Britt & Bello

MERLE AND WIRE COATED. <3









This gorgeous boy, is to die for, and honestly I would go get him if I could. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19901802


----------



## Dimma

Oh my just look at that face!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19654915

Sooo beautiful.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18682969

Love this one.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19334191


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I was going to post a few, but I had to quit. Petfinder was especially cruel to me today.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Dimma said:


> Oh my just look at that face!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19654915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo beautiful.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18682969


Gasp. He's mesmerizing me. Help! Someone tie my grabby hands behind my back.

And that second one. I've never seen an albino dobe before.


----------



## zdonBGSU

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17562909


----------



## kafkabeetle

zdonBGSU said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17562909


Well, at least it sounds like he's still beagly trouble-making despite all his problems. I take that as a sign he's feeling better. :biggrin1:


----------



## theyogachick

Latest crush:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20023328




























I can totally see he and Gracie chasing each other around the yard.


----------



## marsha=whitie

theyogachick said:


> Latest crush:
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20023328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally see he and Gracie chasing each other around the yard.


Omg, I almost posted her last night. She is adorable. Oh, and there's a BEAUTIFUL dog at the CCAS... Ah, here she is. 








Gorgeous.


----------



## jkliveng

this girl is so beautiful, I hope someone who can take care of her special needs finds her asap. 










I want this guy!!!


----------



## marsha=whitie

Oh my goodness, he's a beast! but that little girl is adorable.


----------



## Allyfally

Omg, that last great dane seriously looks like a horse.

WANT.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14396084









MINE.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19507526









Something about this ones face reminds me of Falcor.









How cuuuuute! Look at those eyes. Aww.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19956620









LOOK AT HIM OMG HE'S SO TEENY AND CUTE!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19670265









I just want her so much. She's so frackin cute!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16915406


----------



## Allyfally

What a stunner. Those eyes... <3









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20381826

I'm on my way to adopt this dog right this second. He will be mine.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19522763

My God, those eyes.








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19823693

Poor thing. I think this is one of the most over weight dogs I've seen on petfinder. =(








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18281961

Anyone in MN willing to go get this dog for me? 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20039586

Why do I do this to myself? XD


----------



## Fuzzybutts

My picks:

Gotta LOVE those wrinkles! (Too bad I cant do short hairs!)








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18298656


Fuzzybutt with an attitude! 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17479869

I do love chows - look at that smile!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15724020


Met this sweety today in person at Petco event! Almost nabbed her - wish I could!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19983576

And the dog I MUST HAVE!!!!!!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19569582

Just sent my mom the info... exactly what she wants!!!!


----------



## The Red Herring

I want to foster this guy so badly. Stupid boyfriend making me wait another year before we start fostering 

He sounds like such a sweetheart. In the video posted of him on petfinder, he is lying on his side next to a two month-old baby and is gently nuzzling and licking his/her hands when they are put in his face. Daww. Also, those ears slay me.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20209908


----------



## kafkabeetle

Want want want!!


----------



## CricketLoops

kafkabeetle said:


> Want want want!!


Weren't you at one point looking for a dog that could be a lapdog-esque companion for your boyfriend and a pal for Sydney?

... just sayin'... that pap is REALLY cute...


----------



## kafkabeetle

CricketLoops said:


> Weren't you at one point looking for a dog that could be a lapdog-esque companion for your boyfriend and a pal for Sydney?
> 
> ... just sayin'... that pap is REALLY cute...


Yeah, we were. But we decided to wait a few years until we get moved to a new city and start establishing ourselves there. I'm graduating in December and we're both going to be applying to grad schools and I'm worried that a second dog would make our housing options even more limited at a time when we can't afford to be too picky.

But yeah, it's for sure hard to pass this guy up. I think his ears are freakin' hilarious and I love his coloration. Not to mention the fact that from his description he sounds like a really nice, easy dog and approximately the same size as Syndey. Which was what we've been looking for.


----------



## Deeken

I really, really want this dog. He sounds perfect for me. I really, really want a second dog but its just not the right time 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20478984


----------



## zdonBGSU

Deeken said:


> I really, really want this dog. He sounds perfect for me. I really, really want a second dog but its just not the right time
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20478984


awesome smile!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Aussies aren't my cup of tea, but I defy you to find a more beautiful dog on petfinder:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20538440


----------



## The_Monstors

EEE! "Momo"- Japanese Chin









"Mocha"- looks like my boy.









"Puddin Pie"









"Roscoe"- Bully!









"McKenzie"- sooo cute!









"Maverick"









"Piper"


----------



## zdonBGSU

Love that smile!










another golden!



















can I have the slot plz?


----------



## Shaina

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Aussies aren't my cup of tea, but I defy you to find a more beautiful dog on petfinder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20538440


You need to start transporting these dogs to other parts of the country...you are overflowing in sports herders lol


----------



## sassafras

zdonBGSU said:


>


I will take the little white one in the upper right, plz.


----------



## Laurelin

Omg!





























Holy crap I want. They call him a mix, but I think he's all papillon. Personality sounds all papillon to me.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19455738


----------



## TheBearCat

Mr. Walter Cronkite



















Duke










Mason


----------



## zdonBGSU

some puppies!


----------



## kafkabeetle

Laurelin said:


> Omg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19455738


OMG, he is GORGEOUS! He's so leggy and his face looks so smooth and moderate. If I ever get a papillon I want one like THAT. <3 <3 <3


----------



## RBark

allyfally said:


> mine.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19507526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something about this ones face reminds me of falcor.


Must has fluffy bear dog nao.


----------



## LoMD13

I'm not usually a Pap person, you guys must be rubbing off on me   Logan and Jack are at a nearby rescue. Waaaaaant that Logan!


----------



## LoMD13

Wow!


----------



## Shaina

This little guy is Craigslist, not petfinder, but still...









16 weeks old, BC. Apparently the owner had the sudden realization that he is going to grow and that he has a ton of energy, and is giving him away for free to the first taker. No shots, etc., from the sound of it.


----------



## kafkabeetle

D'aww.


----------



## Sendiulino

This is Powder the Eskie.










Powder is a gorgeous looking boy. He was up for adoption when we got Sam, but we shyed away from inquiring on his adoption because he has a bite history (fear-based, not aggression-based). We felt we didn't have the right set-up to provide the best possible home for him.. we're gone for long periods of time during the day, and I felt that might increase a fear-based problem rather than help it. 

I'm sad to see that he has not yet been adopted. He looks absolutely wonderful and someone with the time to give him I'm sure would be pleased with him.


----------



## LuvMyAngels

I know it's probably just coincidence but this boy is listed as a 2 years old and in the same city where we got Buster. If only I had a bigger house and the $ to care for a 2nd big dog properly...








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20512632


----------



## Polywoggy

So many great dogs. Anyone else want to win the lottery solely for the reason of wanting a lot more dogs?


I keep going back to this guy. I am wary about health and temperament issues in this breed caused by poor breeding, but I love Cockers as they should be. This guy has that merry expression a good Cocker should have. So cute.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20449713

I'm surprised this guy is still available. This mix is so popular right now and one I'd consider seriously as a rescue.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20055171


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Look...It's a really big chipmunk!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

It is very sad to see this guy in a shelter. I met him at a dog park over a year ago and his owner really loved him. He is EXACTLY what I find aesthetically appealing in a scruffy mutt and I asked jokingly to have him and she said "I would NEVER give him up, sorry!" :\


----------



## Bones

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It is very sad to see this guy in a shelter. I met him at a dog park over a year ago and his owner really loved him. He is EXACTLY what I find aesthetically appealing in a scruffy mutt and I asked jokingly to have him and she said "I would NEVER give him up, sorry!" :\


Are his ears cropped?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Bones said:


> Are his ears cropped?


Yes, very badly, by an owner previous to the woman I met. He is a twice over shelter dog.


----------



## marsha=whitie

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It is very sad to see this guy in a shelter. I met him at a dog park over a year ago and his owner really loved him. He is EXACTLY what I find aesthetically appealing in a scruffy mutt and I asked jokingly to have him and she said "I would NEVER give him up, sorry!" :\


IS THAT A SCRUFFY PIBBLE?! Hez adowabel.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

He certainly looks like it! He really wanted to hump Smalls. Uggghhhhh I would have gotten him for a second if I didn't have five dogs.


----------



## armatis68

Sorry, I don't have any pet crushes right now because I've only had my puppy for three weeks. However, I do really like the bottom pic. I've always wanted a husky but feel that it will take a while before I have the skills to manage one.


----------



## Polywoggy

Love this guy, keep going back to look at him. Why am I always attracted to the ones that are described as a bundle of energy? http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18131734


----------



## kafkabeetle

I really like Stewie. He looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Polywoggy said:


> Why am I always attracted to the ones that are described as a bundle of energy?


Cuz they're the most fun. Duh!


----------



## TheBearCat

Duke








Valentine








Patton








Captain Jack








Diego. 
I'm in love with that face.


----------



## Polywoggy

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Cuz they're the most fun. Duh!


I think you got it!

Bearcat, you have a very specific type


----------



## TheBearCat

D'aww I've got BTs and Dogos on the brain lately. Both would be pretty far off in the future, but there's no shame in looking now.


----------



## sassafras

TheBearCat said:


> Patton


Give me my dog back right now!


But seriously... look at this sweetie...


----------



## kadylady

So many crushes!!

Mickey









Littleman









Bear









Twinkle


----------



## Deeken

Want, Want, Want. She sounds like exactly what I'm looking for in my next dog!


----------



## +two

I guess a girl can dream... 







Gaspard







Daisy







Nala







Betty


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Deeken, what breed(s) is she supposed to be?


----------



## Damon'sMom

I have a few to ad:

Kiko- Boxer









Thor- Boxer









Sammie- English Bulldog









Gamer- Saint Bernard









Cambio- Shiba Inu









Flame- Borzoi









Demetri- Borzoi









Prince Derek- Borzoi


----------



## kafkabeetle

*Squeeeee* An American Hairless Terrier (or I assume because he's listed as RT and appears to be hairless). I REALLY wish I could handle another dog right now.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

My dream dog: 










Even harder that I have to see him almost every day. Waaaaaah.


----------



## Deeken

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Deeken, what breed(s) is she supposed to be?


Border Collie, GSP. Here's her profile: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20565405


----------



## waterbaby

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Deeken, what breed(s) is she supposed to be?


She looks a lot like Kit in the face, doesn't she? She's beautiful, Deeken.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

A mini Jackson. I think this guy looks exactly like Jackson, only a bit smaller. He's 9.5lbs, Jackson is 16lbs. But I WANT. 


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18578979

Sam I Am What a cutie! This adorable little guy came into rescue after his loving owner became quite ill and the family wanted to get rid of him. A benevolent soul sought rescue for him and he is now safe, in a foster home waiting for a smooth transition to a new and loving forever home. Sam I Am is about 2 years old and weighs 9.5 pounds. He is neutered, up to date on all vaccinations, heartworm negative and on heartworm and flea and tick prevention. Sam I Am is ready to explore just how wonderful life can be with you as his new best friend.


----------



## Shaina

Jacksons Mom said:


> A mini Jackson. I think this guy looks exactly like Jackson, only a bit smaller. He's 9.5lbs, Jackson is 16lbs. But I WANT.


I saw the pics before I read and thought "Ummm why is Jackson a Petfinder want? Actually, why is he on Petfinder at all!?" lol


----------



## Deeken

waterbaby said:


> She looks a lot like Kit in the face, doesn't she? She's beautiful, Deeken.


She is isn't she? Unfortunately, unless she's still around in a year or two she won't be mine  I just can't handle/afford another dog right now between school and work. Well, I can't handle another dog that has the energy level that I want in my next dog


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Shaina said:


> I saw the pics before I read and thought "Ummm why is Jackson a Petfinder want? Actually, why is he on Petfinder at all!?" lol


LOL!! Also Jackson has his full tail, this guy doesn't. But awwww. I actually emailed and inquired about this guy.


----------



## Crantastic

He sounds perfect... only a couple years old, well-loved and cared for, already neutered. And he's adorable, too. He does look a lot like Jackson!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

waterbaby said:


> She looks a lot like Kit in the face, doesn't she? She's beautiful, Deeken.


Yes, indeed! That's why I asked. The description sounds a lot like Kit, too.

ETA: Looking closer at the petfinder ad, I wonder if she could actually be related to Kit. Kit is 3 now, and Shelby is listed as an "adult". It's not a common breed mix at all. The size is about right. And Kit came from Tillamook, Oregon, which isn't that far from Vancouver, BC. Also, Kit has those pointer freckles all over, too, but they're covered up by white unless you look really closely. The ears are spot-on, as is the facial expression. 

Tell me I'm not crazy:









Shelby









Kit


----------



## Deeken

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Yes, indeed! That's why I asked. The description sounds a lot like Kit, too.
> 
> ETA: Looking closer at the petfinder ad, I wonder if she could actually be related to Kit. Kit is 3 now, and Shelby is listed as an "adult". It's not a common breed mix at all. The size is about right. And Kit came from Tillamook, Oregon, which isn't that far from Vancouver, BC. Also, Kit has those pointer freckles all over, too, but they're covered up by white unless you look really closely. The ears are spot-on, as is the facial expression.
> 
> Tell me I'm not crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit


I believe this rescue does occasionally bring up dogs from Washington and Oregon too.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Another:









Shelby









Kit


----------



## NRB

current crushes all seem to be small dogs.... and I need a medium sz one..

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19779482


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20763172









sorry no clue how to right click on a mouseless notebook to capture the image


----------



## MissGen

that nose <3


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I just love me some goofy looking pals:










I am not a fan of Beagles in general but I really wish this girl would get a home. She breaks my heart every day.










EARS:


----------



## DJEtzel

This is Dixie. She's a bite risk and a lot of liability, but I'm in love. When we get rid of Duke, I'm for sure gonna foster this beauty.



















And this is Lil Cooper. The most adorable little pitty pup that would love to come home with me. He's one of the 24 puppies we had come down with parvo to survive!


----------



## zdonBGSU

Jacksons Mom said:


> A mini Jackson. I think this guy looks exactly like Jackson, only a bit smaller. He's 9.5lbs, Jackson is 16lbs. But I WANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18578979
> 
> Sam I Am What a cutie! This adorable little guy came into rescue after his loving owner became quite ill and the family wanted to get rid of him. A benevolent soul sought rescue for him and he is now safe, in a foster home waiting for a smooth transition to a new and loving forever home. Sam I Am is about 2 years old and weighs 9.5 pounds. He is neutered, up to date on all vaccinations, heartworm negative and on heartworm and flea and tick prevention. Sam I Am is ready to explore just how wonderful life can be with you as his new best friend.


 love the eyes!


----------



## ZachAttackandWilbur

DJEtzel said:


> Nope, just what he looks like. He's not proportioned like an Aussie at all, being much longer, more petite, and the ears make us think Corgi. He hasn't been here long either, so it isn't a result of being in the kennel, he just has a poor personality.
> 
> And I didn't say adding corgi amplified any instinct, I said the "amplified herding", which I meant as; the herding breed mixed with another herding breed means it's going to be high-energy and drivey, which isn't good for anyone involved in this situation. We do not get purebred herders or herdingxherding mixes often. Never said herding was an issue or anything like that though, so I don't know where you got that idea.
> 
> Hey where is this aussie corgi located? and its def a corgi mix, although I think cardigan not pembroke
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I never said it'd have more drive, I was just refering to the two herding breeds being mixed together equalling a dog that would definitely have the traits of a herding dog, which sucks being in a shelter, because as Pawz pointed out, they don't do well, they don't show well, they don't get exercise, and they don't get adopted. Especially if they're not purebred dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> We ship dogs up here for adoptability. I guess I don't see the issue with that, why don't you support it? I mean, we could pull our entire a/c shelters from the area every week and they would be out of business, and so would we because we'd have a kennel full of labs and pits. Participating in programs that pull dogs from the south gives us more variety so that we can stay in the rescuing business, and saves the dogs as well. Seems win-win to me..


Hey where is this aussie corgi located? And it is def corgi and I would assume cardigan and not pembroke


----------



## MissGen

This pup looks incredible.


----------



## Independent George

MissGen said:


> This pup looks incredible.


Looks like a born troublemaker to me. I want!


----------



## Abbylynn

This is at my local shelter............................ Poor baby Rottie mix!  I wish I could!


----------



## waterbaby

Love her.


But this is the guy I really want.


I'd take him too.


----------



## MissGen

Independent George said:


> Looks like a born troublemaker to me. I want!


I know, right? He actually really needs an adopter if you're interested. 


















This dog I want to take more than anything but I question my ability to effectively help him...he was a bait dog and is apparently very damaged.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Waterbaby, what mix is that first dog? She's gorgeous! I'm a sucker for dogs with intelligent expressions.


----------



## waterbaby

They say pittie mix. I haven't seen her in person, but yeah, my heart melts every time I look at her face.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.223467561040955.57664.100001331378921










someone please please go get her and send her to me before i cry. @[email protected]


----------



## +two

It is a Piggy clone! weirddddd..... what do they list her as?

And oh.my.gooooodness. That white dog.... Sighthound? Albino Weim?


----------



## ZachAttackandWilbur

Not albino due to blue eyes...true albino have the pink/red eyes but blue is a sign of black pigment I THINK lol could be diff in dogs but in reptiles thats the case. check out this boy husky mix, I would run and get him as hes 10miles away but Im looking for a female....


----------



## jkliveng

this guy named Dirk! 









there are a lot of deaf shepherds in our area lately from bad breeding


----------



## ZachAttackandWilbur

Dirk looks like a happy dog, smiling lol. And no problem on the albino thing, I didnt know it was different for dogs but know that red, pink eyes are the trait along with all white everything as albino is lack of ALL pigment. Its a big no no for lizard breeders to try for albinos as they can get sunburned very easily and lizards need UVB, its a cruel thing for a animal that needs the sun, to be harmed by it. And still a really pretty dog, what do you think about the husky mix I posted above?


----------



## Deeken

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.223467561040955.57664.100001331378921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone please please go get her and send her to me before i cry. @[email protected]


She's amazing looking. Would take her in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I has a very big want!

Probably a pit x BC


















http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21006960


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

i have no picture.

but from what i just got told..there's a papillon x PIT BULL at a shelter near here.

i have to go see this. O.O


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i have no picture.
> 
> but from what i just got told..there's a papillon x PIT BULL at a shelter near here.
> 
> i have to go see this. O.O


Can you please take a few pics for me if you go? O_O Even if it's cell phone pics?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Can you please take a few pics for me if you go? O_O Even if it's cell phone pics?


if i can get down there, im going to.


----------



## Shaina

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I has a very big want!
> 
> Probably a pit x BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21006960


Oh my -- CUTE!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Actually can I ask you guys to include the petfinder links when you post wants? Just in case someone wants to read about their personality or know someone that wants a dog like that so they can be adopted?


----------



## Shaina

For my posts, the pictures are the links -- just click on the pic and it will take you to the pet's page


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Ok awesome  I tried to find some of the dogs but their photos are just photos and there was no link. Just wanted to read about what their personality's like.


----------



## Shaina

Cuute baby BC X Golden Retriever (maybe) -- Roadie

I have a feeling this guy is adorable in person, despite the so-so pictures.


----------



## Max and Me

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20844090

How cute is this guy? He has a new permanent home with me.


----------



## NRB

Max and Me said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20844090
> 
> How cute is this guy? He has a new permanent home with me.


cuteness, awsome that you got to take him home. Lucky you.


----------



## NRB

more cuteness.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21032034?rvp=1


----------



## marsha=whitie

Shaina said:


> Cuute baby BC X Golden Retriever (maybe) -- Roadie
> 
> I have a feeling this guy is adorable in person, despite the so-so pictures.


That looks like a baby Suzi! ^_^


----------



## Jewelzee94

Didn't find her on Petfinder... But, I just melt when I see a pic of her <3 

Akira-


















I haven't seen her in person since April... But I *still* have to check to see if she's up for adoption. I feel glad she's in a no-kill shelter & in a foster home, I'd feel better if she was in a happy home, I'd be ecstatic if that happy home was with me :3 She's the first dog since my dal was pts that I seriously considered (still do) adopting. Unfortunately my parents have said no...


----------



## Shaina

marsha=whitie said:


> That looks like a baby Suzi! ^_^


True! Does Suzi need a friend?


----------



## kadylady

I have Golden Retriever puppy fever in a dangerous way right now...

Cinnamon









Cracker









Buddy









Dean









And oh geez....Ben, that's a face that could break me.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

kadylady said:


> I have Golden Retriever puppy fever in a dangerous way right now...


In 2 weeks I get to spend an entire weekend with a litter (8) of 6 week old golden puppies!!! Can't wait.


----------



## kafkabeetle

WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF. Want.



And I wish there were better pictures of this girl. She looks wild.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Wish I was more into puppies, cause this one's a looker! 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21173379


----------



## DJEtzel

I love this puppy so much. He's such a big doofus, but he's so smart and loving. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20613194


----------



## marsha=whitie

DJEtzel said:


> I love this puppy so much. He's such a big doofus, but he's so smart and loving.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20613194


izza pink doggeh!


----------



## +two

I melted!


----------



## GravyCreatesHappiness

I'll take this catahoula & possibly great dane mix!!!!!!!!!!! pleaaaseeee!!!


----------



## NRB

Ack there are about 5 great looking dogs in Agusta VA SPCA, this shelter has tons of great looking dogs;

a pek but looks like a mix, cutie pie
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21199163









Terrier mixy
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21203370









Lab cross
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21009222









EARS!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21017064









and a dog in the same town at another facility; says is husky... humm dont' think so but love the expression inthe eyes. Says take me home now.

http://shenandoah.animalshelternet.com/adoption_animal_details.cfm?AnimalUID=4266


----------



## TheBearCat

Soloman










Patch


















Hoss


















No-Name










Lefee


----------



## marsha=whitie

NRB said:


>


 OMG this dog looks like it could be one of Callie's siblings.


----------



## NRB

marsha=whitie said:


> OMG this dog looks like it could be one of Callie's siblings.


wow, yeah like a short hair version. cute doggie.


----------



## Abbylynn

Amadeus, Tate, (Staffordshire mixes so they say) and Alvin (Collie/Mountain Cur ) all at the same place I rescued Abbylynn.


----------



## Independent George

I have a weakness for Brindle Pitties... and now I see two:

Spike

Sweet Pea


----------



## Lunachick

nekomi said:


> OK, I have to add one more... you guys HAVE to read the story on this girl, she came all the way from Iraq!
> 
> She is mostly Saluki. If for some reason I couldn't have Northerns, I'd go for a Saluki... they are my 2nd favorite breed. I'm very partial to the original desert-bred Salukis too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15023717


Really, REALLY want! If I could handle a Saluki, I would be an owner for sure!

I think these guys are so sweet 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21596054

Now, this site used to be viewable through Petfinder, but I am not sure if it still is as I couldn't find it through them, but I am absolutely in LOVE with this girl and if I didn't already have a dog plus 2 others in this house, I'd snatch her up, like, yesterday. She just looks like a teddy bear. Her coloring is stunning http://www.animalguardian.org/adoptions.htm

I also really want this girl. My bf and I are planning to get our own dogs once we're living with each other. We both want a boxer as one of breeds so for fun, we were looking at ones in rescues and I found this one...Sooo in love!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21650017

And this sweet boy. I feel so bad for that he's already been in 2 different homes in his short life. Poor baby 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21625044

Gah, there's just so many!


----------



## Kérstan

Oh. My. God.

Will the cuteness EVER end? LOL!

Sorry, I just had to chime in my two cents worth.

Every one of these dogs in this thread are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I'd love this boy too! He only has 3 legs though. Had one amputated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10688877


Don't let that stop you! Tripawds do absolutely great; I've yet to discover something that Mercy can't do. Every single time I take her to the dogpark, at least one person comes up to me and tells me "I didn't even notice that she's only got three legs, until she came up to say hello."


----------



## Lunachick

CrazyDogLady said:


> Don't let that stop you! Tripawds do absolutely great; I've yet to discover something that Mercy can't do. Every single time I take her to the dogpark, at least one person comes up to me and tells me "I didn't even notice that she's only got three legs, until she came up to say hello."


Exactly. They can't make some of the most wonderful dogs out there. I once knew a three-legged rottie named Riley. She was owned by one of the founders of a private rescue in my town and he brought her everywhere with him - parks, children's softball games (my brother's included), schools. I first met her at my elementary school, then started seeing her at my brother's baseball games. Before her, I was afraid of rotties because I was attacked by one when I was 7 years old. She was such a great dog, there was nothingthat could slow her down.


----------



## Active Dog

Can you say beautiful???? My breed choice isn't even Aussies but this one is gorgeous!









Its Miko's Sister >.<









I love the way this little guy looks =)


----------



## CricketLoops

OH MY GOD, THIS DOG.



















I've been doing a lot of research on huskies, and have seriously thought about starting to consider thinking about owning one some day (notice the intentional phrasing there...) but this girl makes me go "WANT."

If only it were the right time to get another dog...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Please don't tell me she is any where near me.


----------



## CricketLoops

She's in Phoenix. Which is totally near you! Compared to, like, Argentina...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

PHEW. I am safe.


----------



## AgentP

Puppy_love_122 said:


> I don't know why, but there is something about this girl that really pulls at my heart strings.
> "I am a very sweet and shy girl who was brought here by my owners because I like to run the property and the neighbors threatened to shoot me if I get on their property."


Looks like she got adopted out.


----------



## CricketLoops

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> PHEW. I am safe.


That makes one of us...


----------



## AgentP

CrazyDogLady said:


> Don't let that stop you! Tripawds do absolutely great; I've yet to discover something that Mercy can't do. Every single time I take her to the dogpark, at least one person comes up to me and tells me "I didn't even notice that she's only got three legs, until she came up to say hello."


Especially if it is a hind leg. I found that the dogs who miss a front leg do less well with time. I used to walk quite a few three legged ones in my days as a NYC dog walker...


----------



## AgentP

Not from Petfinder but Adoptapet.com (where I found ours). I looked at this cutie (but she was too big for us):








and









This one is a fabulous dog. She was adopted out but had to be returned because of allergies of the baby (the older brother was heartbroken, she is terrific with kids):









And these two just make my heart melt as well:








and


----------



## Shaina

CricketLoops said:


> OH MY GOD, THIS DOG.


That is amazing. Totally amazing. LOL


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Haven't posted a dog here for a while, but this guy is pretty irresistible:









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20607443


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Unfortunate side affect working at a shelter is having to see dogs you'd normally just love on petfinder from afar every day. I've been trying to pretend this guy doesn't really exist:










GOOSE.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe....................... Look at this little guy ........... I almost hate looking at adoptable pets ...........I always feel so compelled to try and save them .............












Well ....... it was cute!


----------



## lauren17

Some of my current wants

I wish I could go get this one








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18523000









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21813006?rvp=1









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21283885

She looks like a lot of fun!








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21643904

I met this dog at a fundraiser for this shelter over the summer. I didn't even realize he was up for adoption, I just thought he was there for the dog walk. He was a very cool dog though and very handsome! 









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18621219

Someone needs to go get this girl and put her on a much needed diet! Hard to believe she's a whippet mix!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21675704


----------

